# Flashlight-Fi (LED & Conventional)



## Joshatdot

At my work, ACE Hardware in Anacortes, WA, we have these Bright LED Flashlights for like $8 for a 9 LED/3 AAA Flashlight.

 I am thinking of mod'ing it with other bright LED's I can get from Digi-Key.

 What is the brightness? Luminous Flux or Millicandela Rating?


----------



## Joshatdot

OH J*SUS!!! I just held this flash light at arms length and looked at the LED's!!!

 ...I now see a silhouette of 9 LEDs on everything now!


----------



## GAD

Dont get me started. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Surefire Aviator for EDC
 Surefire M6 for nightstand
 Surefire N2 for the car
 HK UTL II for the USP
 Misc LED lights for everywhere else

 Check out the candlepower forums for lights a plenty. 

 GAD


----------



## warpdriver

There was another thread about candlepowerforums. If you want to get into modding, go there and you'll be sucked in.

 I got bitten by the flashaholics bug. Personally, I'm only interested in LED lights myself.

 Right now I've bought over the last two years.

 Novatac EDC 120P $150
 HDS EDC U60GT $140
 Surefire L4 Lumamax $165
 Lumapower D-Mini $70
 Surefire E1L (old) $100
 Mag 2D LED $30
 a few Fenix and a few other assorted $20-50 lights

 I used to think that $30 for a flashlight was plenty expensive but now I have $700 (US) worth of lights.


----------



## Quaddy

i just have two led based devices and one laser device;

 led
 ---
 ledwave x-55 mini flashlight (5 watt)
 petzl LED tactikka plus headlamp with IR flip (use to keep my night eyes with my night vision)

 laser
 ----
 60mW Green 532nm laser


----------



## GAD

Mmmm... green laser....

 GAD


----------



## ilikemonkeys

can someone help me find a headlamp? I"m going to a music festival and need "something". I"d most like to have a red lamp as to not disturb my fellow campers. Nothing too crazy.....I'm not going to be frying ants or starting fires with it......just something to get around with at night.

 Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.






 B


----------



## gshan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ilikemonkeys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_can someone help me find a headlamp? I"m going to a music festival and need "something". I"d most like to have a red lamp as to not disturb my fellow campers. Nothing too crazy.....I'm not going to be frying ants or starting fires with it......just something to get around with at night.

 Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.






 B_

 

Walmart currently carries a 1xAA (very lightweight) Ray-O-Vac headlamp in the flashlight section. Blister-packaging is very small, so if not careful you might miss it. It's $18+ and has dual red LED, one blue LED, and one higher powered white LED. A diffuser cover can slide over any of the LEDs to turn the beam into a flood instead of a spot.

 Edit: Here's a thread with reviews and impressions: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/...d.php?t=169690


----------



## ilikemonkeys

Cool, thanks yo.

 I've always wanted to be able to track blood at night with a blue light.....this will make for a much more interesting festival.


----------



## cyberspyder

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *warpdriver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There was another thread about candlepowerforums. If you want to get into modding, go there and you'll be sucked in.

 I got bitten by the flashaholics bug. Personally, I'm only interested in LED lights myself.

 Right now I've bought over the last two years.

 Novatac EDC 120P $150
 HDS EDC U60GT $140
 Surefire L4 Lumamax $165
 Lumapower D-Mini $70
 Surefire E1L (old) $100
 Mag 2D LED $30
 a few Fenix and a few other assorted $20-50 lights

 I used to think that $30 for a flashlight was plenty expensive but now I have $700 (US) worth of lights._

 

How's the Novatac?

 My collection:

 -Surefire G2 (with various BugOutGear USA drop-ins)
 -Surefire E2D
 -Surefire 6P lego (with SRTH, N1/2, and the A19)
 -Inova X1
 -Inova T1
 -Inova XO3
 -Various cheap Ultrafires I picked up in Hong Kong

 Brendan


----------



## Joshatdot

Sorry for the poor pic quality, I only had my VX6100 phone to take pics.


----------



## ilikemonkeys

Josh, what's the model number for that light?


----------



## Quaddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ilikemonkeys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_can someone help me find a headlamp? I"m going to a music festival and need "something". I"d most like to have a red lamp as to not disturb my fellow campers. Nothing too crazy.....I'm not going to be frying ants or starting fires with it......just something to get around with at night.

 Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.






 B_

 

petzl LED tactikka plus headlamp with IR flip (red light option)

 can only sing its praises - weatherproof, shock resistant, durable, great adjustable design. look out for one.


----------



## brotherlen

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ilikemonkeys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_can someone help me find a headlamp? I"m going to a music festival and need "something". I"d most like to have a red lamp as to not disturb my fellow campers. Nothing too crazy.....I'm not going to be frying ants or starting fires with it......just something to get around with at night.

 Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.






 B_

 

I like using my Petzl headlamp, it has three brightness settings and a red filter, carry it everywhere with me in my photo bag, along with a gerber recon flashlight and sometimes my surefire (great light, but can suck down some batteries!)


----------



## Joshatdot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ilikemonkeys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Josh, what's the model number for that light?_

 

I'll find out in a bit when I go to work and pickup some paper work. I can't remember what it is now.


----------



## Joshatdot

There is no real Brand name to them. The UPC sticker said: *FL-9R MADE IN CHINA* and the UPC is 856434001188. Our price at ACE is $6.99.


----------



## gshan

Josh, that is the beefiest 3xAAA 9xLED light I have ever seen. They're usually plastic and toy-like. Good luck with your modding, and please post your results here or CPF forums


----------



## ilikemonkeys

My Ace has a box of those little flashlights. I'm going to pick up a couple tonight on the way home.....

 Great find.


----------



## kramer5150

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ilikemonkeys* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My Ace has a box of those little flashlights. I'm going to pick up a couple tonight on the way home.....

 Great find._

 

x2!!!
 Theres an Ace 5 minutes from my house.


----------



## kontai69

I recently picked up a Photon Freedom Micro light. It puts out a great amount of light from a LED flashlight about the size of a small stack of nickels...




http://www.photonlight.com/ProductDe...light&CartID=0
 I got mine on eBay for $15 shipped. I'm still amazed at how small it is.


----------



## ilikemonkeys

I bought the Ace Hardware Flashlight. 

 First off, it's the only time I've ever bought a piece of electronics in the checkout line. It's clearly made with thrift in mind.

 Nonetheless, It's really F'n bright and it's got a laser pointer built in that my cat seems to love!

 Best seven dollar buy I've made in a long time......now it's time to hack a way.

 Where are those spare LED's?

 B


----------



## kramer5150

Here are mine.... none are tactical or millitary grade. Heck they aren't even submersible (I don't think).

 From L-R:
 Coast LED Lenser - An OK light, no lens over LEDs and uses unorthadox "N" cells.
 Silver #1 - A 9 LED, 3xAAA unit my boss bought from a street vendor in China for $3. Very bright with fresh cells.
 Maglight red - Non-LED, 2xAA. I'm contemplating an LED conversion.
 Black #2 - Home Depot store brand. 12 LED, 3xAAA. The battery holder is the same as Silver #1, leading me to believe they come from the same build house in China.
















 I have a black 4xD maglight somewhere around the house too.


----------



## Prozakk

I use Maglite LED flashlites, exclusively.


----------



## gshan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kramer5150* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here are mine.... none are tactical or millitary grade. Heck they aren't even submersible (I don't think).

 From L-R:
 Coast LED Lenser - An OK light, no lens over LEDs and uses unorthadox "N" cells.
 Silver #1 - A 9 LED, 3xAAA unit my boss bought from a street vendor in China for $3. Very bright with fresh cells.
 Maglight red - Non-LED, 2xAA. I'm contemplating an LED conversion.
 Black #2 - Home Depot store brand. 12 LED, 3xAAA. The battery holder is the same as Silver #1, leading me to believe they come from the same build house in China.

 I have a black 4xD maglight somewhere around the house too._

 

You can probably beat someone with any one of those lights, and they all look sturdy. Probably all dunkable too. Tactical enough.


----------



## gshan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Prozakk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I use Maglite LED flashlites, exclusively._

 

Are any modded? Some sweet LED drop-ins and bulb conversion mods out there nowadays.


----------



## Tonic

How about Xenon flashlights...?

http://www.kaidomain.com/WEBUI/Produ...px?TranID=1153


----------



## bhjazz

Flashlight modding....? ARE YOU KIDDING ME???? KEEP ME AWAY FROM THAT!
 ....NOOOOOoooooooo.....

 Must....resist...but it sounds like a helluva lot of fun. I've only got a little single-LED Brinkmann that I really like, but it would be cool to mod and get painfully bright LED light coming out the other end. 

 I like Kramer's idea of modding the non-LED Maglite. I've got one of those collecting dust around here so it would be a worthy recipient of a mod. 

 Geez, will DIY ever stop? I love this place!!!

 Edit: Been poking around here -> http://flashlightsunlimited.com/index.htm Those iNova lights are pretty sweet. Sure wish I would have had a few of these last year here in Seattle after the huge storm. No power for days. Would have been nice to have near-normal lighting in the house.


----------



## bhjazz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Joshatdot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am thinking of modding it with other bright LED's I can get from Digi-Key._

 

Hey Josh! You might try SuperbrightLEDS.com instead of Digi-key. Guaranteed bright LEDS!


----------



## warpdriver

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cyberspyder* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How's the Novatac?_

 

I love it. It's exactly what it promises to be, Novatac's answer to making the best EDC light possible. Mine has some flickering on the low levels but other than that, it is THE light that goes with me everywhere for pocket carry.

 The programmability of it is what I like about it the most. Having four programmable different levels makes it the do everything light.

 Some people find that any flashlight that has a 36 page manual to be daunting, but in reality, it's not hard to figure out. After that, most owners are thrilled at the number of options to configure the light for their own personal usage pattern. I use mine with a Surefire F04 diffuser and I have the best of both worlds, a diffuse beam for up close use and decent throw without it mounted.


----------



## PhaedrusX

for years, i have carried around the little maglight on my keychain (single aaa battery). 
 in a tent, or during a blackout, you can unscrew the cap with the lens so the bulb is exposed, sit it upright on a flat surface, and read a book with it.

 fantastic.


----------



## gjc10212

Fenix Model: P1D CE - my first entry into a slippery slope me thinks! I've just educated myself with WickedLasers too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...95mw green laser!


----------



## Joshatdot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhjazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey Josh! You might try SuperbrightLEDS.com instead of Digi-key. Guaranteed bright LEDS!_

 

Hmmm...that place has 18,000 mcd white LEDs!


----------



## bhjazz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Joshatdot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmmm...that place has 18,000 mcd white LEDs!_

 






 I think they are making sure they live up to the _superbright _name! 

 I bought an upgraded replacement LED for a small 2AA maglite. Actually, it was supposed to be for an old Brinkmann, but it had some other problems and will never work again. Alas, I had to buy a new 2AA Mag, but it now has a 1W LED and it is freaking bright. Wow. Daylight at night. It actually has about the same light output as my 2D Maglight with standard bulb. 

 I'll keep my eyes on the candlepower forums. Pretty interesting stuff. It seems to be mostly a collectors forum, which means my main focus will always be here at Head Fi - where I can DIY until I die!


----------



## kontai69

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhjazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I bought an upgraded replacement LED for a small 2AA maglite._

 

I also upgraded my old halogen AA Maglite with a 3 bulb LED conversion kit. I got it at Wal-Mart for 5 bucks. Big difference in brightness. 

 I did not even realize there was such a kit to do such a thing until I found this thread. Thank goodness for Head-Fi!


----------



## Quaddy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *warpdriver* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I love it. It's exactly what it promises to be, Novatac's answer to making the best EDC light possible. Mine has some flickering on the low levels but other than that, it is THE light that goes with me everywhere for pocket carry.

 The programmability of it is what I like about it the most. Having four programmable different levels makes it the do everything light.

 Some people find that any flashlight that has a 36 page manual to be daunting, but in reality, it's not hard to figure out. After that, most owners are thrilled at the number of options to configure the light for their own personal usage pattern. I use mine with a Surefire F04 diffuser and I have the best of both worlds, a diffuse beam for up close use and decent throw without it mounted.




_

 

i will try and look it up on the net, but the diffuser attachment, is that an adjustable flood or spot type device?, i could really use one for my ledwave for forest walks with the dogs, but i guess its size and style specific, be great if someone made universal ones.


----------



## watchluvr4ever

Here's a pic of my Surefire M2 that I currently own and also a pic of a Jetbeam MKII TAD Edition with a tactical impact crown that I sold.


----------



## Joshatdot

I am thinking of getting a Fenix P1D or P2D flashlight.

 I found this YouTube vid demo'ing the P1D...that thing is teeny-tiny & hella bright! The P2D is even brighter!


----------



## Acreo Aeneas

Where can one in the U.S. get a pair of those Fenix's?

 They put my cheapo China tac lights to shame.


----------



## meat01

Quote:


 Where can one in the U.S. get a pair of those Fenix's?

 They put my cheapo China tac lights to shame. 
 

http://www.fenix-store.com


----------



## Acreo Aeneas

I found it a few minutes after I posted. Now if I could find a place that sells it for cheaper...


----------



## Joshatdot

I opted to get similar FL's but much cheeper than Fenix FL's, from a Honk-Kong distributer, DealExtreme:

Super-Bright Cree Q4 5-Mode LED Flashlight (Black)
Super-Bright Cree Q4 5-Mode LED Flashlight (Green)

 $45.59 shipped for both!


----------



## bhjazz

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Joshatdot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_$45.59 shipped for both!_

 

Nice find, Josh! I'm always a little nervous ordering from places like that. Let me know how the deal works out. I'd love to get a few more 'lights in my lineup. (I'm still eyeing the INova X03 at REI. Verrrry sexy light.)

 Hey, when we have another Seattle Head-Fi meet we'll have to bring our lights and compare!


----------



## Joshatdot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *bhjazz* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice find, Josh! I'm always a little nervous ordering from places like that. Let me know how the deal works out. I'd love to get a few more 'lights in my lineup. (I'm still eyeing the INova X03 at REI. Verrrry sexy light.)

 Hey, when we have another Seattle Head-Fi meet we'll have to bring our lights and compare!_

 

Sure Sure! Hopefully by then I'll have a nice collection of CREE and Rebel LED FL's, or maybe I'll get a HID mod for my 4D Maglite!


----------



## gshan

DealExtreme usually takes 2-3 weeks for item to be delivered from order...but the prices sure are cheap. It's like a toy store for me...


----------



## Joshatdot

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gshan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_DealExtreme usually takes 2-3 weeks for item to be delivered from order...but the prices sure are cheap. It's like a toy store for me... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yeah..I keep looking at FL's there thinking to myself "I want one of those, one of these...oh! one of these too" cause they are so cheep! And this is only browsing the CREE LED FL's! There's dozens of other cheep kool stuff to "want" too!


----------



## Joshatdot

I just ordered: *Special Edition Q5* Fenix Digital P1D CE NATURAL Finish. It sells for $61.00, but if you use discount code *cpf8* you'll get 8% off =)


----------



## Joshatdot




----------



## m3ta1head

All I've got is a Rexlight with a single Cree P4 XR-E LED. That's not to say that it isn't insanely bright, though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://img187.imageshack.us/img187/6682/rex003vw7.jpg
http://img187.imageshack.us/img187/8873/rex004dn1.jpg
http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/9895/rex005gv2.jpg
http://img529.imageshack.us/img529/2496/rex007br4.jpg

 I can't justify buying another flashlight-this one does it all and uses a single AA 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You can't buy them from kaidomain anymore, but this is it: http://kaidomain.com/WEBUI/ProductDe...px?TranID=1359


----------



## jlo mein

My collection is slowly growing. I have been a member of Candle Power Forums for a few years. Right now I mainly carry:

 -Surefire G2 (with Lumen Factory HO-9 lamp)
 -Surefire E1L (modded with Seoul LED, two stage tailcap, and beam diffuser)
 -Surefire L4 (on E1L body with rechargable cell)
 -Mag 2C (Philips halogen bulb, 3 stage driver, glass lens, aluminum reflector, rechargable C sized li-ion cells, stainless steel tailcap)

 My favourite of all is my Modamag Drake. I wear it on a necklace and it comes in handy all the time. Cree LED, 10 brightness levels, green tritium locator, smaller than an AAA battery.


----------



## bhjazz

There's an iNova T1 under my Christmas tree...


----------



## J.D.N

I've been looking at these because i need a durable small torch, are they any good?

.: The ORB RAW Torch in Aluminum : The World's Smallest, Brightest Production Luxeon LED Flashlight :.


----------



## gshan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *J.D.N* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I've been looking at these because i need a durable small torch, are they any good?

.: The ORB RAW Torch in Aluminum : The World's Smallest, Brightest Production Luxeon LED Flashlight :._

 

If you don't need a ton of brightness, the ARC flashlight is well regarded as one of the most durable keychain flashlights: Arc Flashlight: Testimonials From Owners of Arc Flashlights

 If you can easily afford the RAW, I'd say go for it for the bling and wow factor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Be wary you will need to start buying those special CR2 batteries for it.


----------



## Joshatdot

A few weeks ago I got some 1xAA P4CREE Flashlights from DealExtreme, SKU 1993 & 5346. Awesome lil lights, very bright for only single AA battery, even with NiMH's! Highly recommend you get one.


----------



## happyangryhappy

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Joshatdot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A few weeks ago I got some 1xAA P4CREE Flashlights from DealExtreme, SKU 1993 & 5346. Awesome lil lights, very bright for only single AA battery, even with NiMH's! Highly recommend you get one._

 

The Ultrafire C3 you mention is a great little light. If you are ever looking for a little bigger brighter torch try this one. I've been very happy with all the lights I have bought from DealExtreme as well. For their prices, some of there cree and rebel lights as bright as the comparable Fenix's with just a little shorter on the run time.

 It always amazes me how so many of these forums share the same members
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Techno-collector hobbyists of the world unite.


----------



## Luminette

curse head-fi and it's curse upon my wallet

 Think I'll be buying an iNova X5 and an extra set of batteries for it.. for use with travel and this and that.. gonna stow it in a backpack.. anyone have anything to mention for the X5?


----------



## Joshatdot

Hmm .. iNova X5, I haven't read much about that. FWIW - I LOVE my DX SKU 5346!! perfect single AA light ever! I am curious about Fenix's 1xAA's ... but these 5346's are awesome!

 Also I love my Lowes Task Force 2C 3W CREE torch! it beats my 4D MAGLITE TerraLUX TLE-6EX upgrade hands down!


----------



## Dzjudz

Mag-Lite Mag Charger. Awesome flashlight, and rechargeable.


----------



## Old Pa

Just installed Diamond L.E.D. 3 watt modules in the 3 D-cell MagLites I keep in the car and beside the bed. Very nice improvement. Also picked up a Fenix L2T for the pocket of whatever dogwalking coat is in "current rotation". Nifty little light! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My ARC AAA Premium remains my constant companion.


----------



## gshan

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Luminette* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_curse head-fi and it's curse upon my wallet

 Think I'll be buying an iNova X5 and an extra set of batteries for it.. for use with travel and this and that.. gonna stow it in a backpack.. anyone have anything to mention for the X5?_

 

I have an X5 from years ago...it's built pretty sturdy and still looks new. The X5 is a light built for close-range flood. 5 low output LEDs clumped together. Battery life is very long though.

 Make sure you buy those CR123 batteries online to save $$$ (BatteryJunction, etc.).


----------



## Wmcmanus

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Joshatdot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just ordered: *Special Edition Q5* Fenix Digital P1D CE NATURAL Finish. It sells for $61.00, but if you use discount code *cpf8* you'll get 8% off =)_

 

Hey, this was cool. I owe you a beer! Even though this coupon code is almost a year old, it saved me $5.64 on my order that would have been $70.50 without the coupon code, so yup, it was 8% exactly!

 I ordered the following:

 1 x COMBO: Fenix Digital L1D Black Textured and E01 (L1DB.E01) = $55.50
 1 x Fenix 360 Bike Mount (fbike) = $15.00

 The bike mount will come in handy because it allows you to pivot the flashlight in any direction; 360 degrees, plus up and down.

 They have some nice specials now where if you buy an L1D, L2D, P1D, P2D or P3D, you get an E01 as well. The E01 is not free, but discounted.

https://www.fenix-store.com/index.php?cPath=22_52

 For example, the L1D that I bought is on sale separately for $49.20 whereas the combo was $55.50. So the E01 ($15 retail) was only $5.70 extra, but then with my 8% discount, I basically got it for 6 cents!


----------



## Edwood

I finally have all parts to build some C Cell Maglites with Seoul P7 LED's in them. Going to overdrive them at 3A, so hopefully it doesn't run too hot. I had the Maglites cut down to 1C size, so they can take a single Li-Ion C cell.

 Otherwise, I have a long delayed custom Arcmania flashlight coming. Which uses 3x CR123 batteries and a 6 die Osram Ostar LED.

 -Ed


----------



## Naga

Underwater Kinetics 4AA and 2AAA w/ illuminated cap

 nice rugged plastic body lamps


----------



## Audio-Omega

I have been using Nitecore D10. It's bright enough for most of my jobs and it uses a single AA battery. Its switch is excellent and it's easy to operate.


----------



## floydenheimer

I hike a nearby mountain after work so it doesn't give me a lot of time to get up and down before getting a bit dark. So, I'm looking into getting a nice flashlight to fix that. Doesn't have to be cheap, but not looking to buy a Bentley either. I'm all about price/performance. Another idea is maybe one that I can attach to my hydration pack so it's on my shoulder. Let's hear some ideas folks! Thanks!


----------



## Joshatdot

woot! old thread bump!

 Wmcmanus, glad the cpf8 code worked well for you =)

 Edwood, post pix plz!

 Audio-Omega, I was considering getting a NC DI


----------



## jbusuego

Heres my INOVA stash


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *floydenheimer* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I hike a nearby mountain after work so it doesn't give me a lot of time to get up and down before getting a bit dark. So, I'm looking into getting a nice flashlight to fix that. Doesn't have to be cheap, but not looking to buy a Bentley either. I'm all about price/performance. Another idea is maybe one that I can attach to my hydration pack so it's on my shoulder. Let's hear some ideas folks! Thanks!_

 

Nitecore D10 x2 

 Actually check out all the Nitecore products
https://www.4sevens.com/index.php?cP...83a88e267e4f53
 CPF8 works for a discount too.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Joshatdot, have you bought a Nitecore ?

 I have ordered a Nitecore EX10, it should be here this weekend.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Nitecore Extreme has a maximum output of 200 lumen, it's pretty bright for close range work. It's not as comfortable to hold as the D10.


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Joshatdot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_
 Edwood, post pix plz!_

 

It's an ArcMania MJP-E3e (15-3). It's a modified Surefire KL4 head with a 1000 lumen 6 die Osram Ostar LED in it with a custom 3 Cell body.

 Looks like this: But mine is in HA Natural color.










 What appealed to me is this light's ability to run off of 3xCR123's and can also run off of two AA's in a pinch (can only run at lower levels). It can also run off of two CR123's and even a single one.

 It's my "Zombie Apocalypse Light". 

 -Ed


----------



## Audio-Omega

I have received my Nitecore EX10 (with osram golden dragon plus led). It's slightly brighter than D10 and the light is smoother. The light is white, not with green or purple tint, just like the D10. It's comfortable to hold, it's thicker but shorter (the opposite of D10). The piston drive is excellent, and the EX10 can stand on its tail.


----------



## raffy

My EDC: Surefire Backup


----------



## Joshatdot

I have not purchased a NDI yet. I've been happy with my cheep DX torches & my P1D CE Q5. Fenix has some new lights coming out today: LD10, LD20, L2D, PD20 & PD30.


----------



## Joshatdot

My EDC is the Fenix P1D CE Q5, and I recently got a another inexpensive torch from DealExtreme, the StarFire A01 (Cree Q3-WC). Great cheep torch! I also got the Romisen RC-C3, it's pretty much the exact same as the A01 but with a P4 LED. The A01 is slightly brighter than the RC-C3.


----------



## csommers

All I've got currently is a Novatac 120, that I modded to the P version
 Love it, an don't really need much more


----------



## krmathis

Really love my Gerber Tritac. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Aircraft aluminum, three LED bulbs, water-resistant, ... in a small handy size.


----------



## atx 6speed

I'm old school and love my Maglite 4D. I've thought about getting one of the more modern LED flashlights, but I can't get over the heft of the Maglite 4D. It's great to keep under the bed in case someone breaks in.


----------



## Old Pa

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *atx 6speed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm old school and love my Maglite 4D. I've thought about getting one of the more modern LED flashlights, but I can't get over the heft of the Maglite 4D. It's great to keep under the bed in case someone breaks in._

 

Replacing the bulbs in my MagLite 3Ds with LED modules gave me the best of both worlds.


----------



## Gorthon

It looks like I might be on the opposite end of spectrum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for flashlights. My kids use them at night when going to bed for book reading and in the vehicles for travel activites. The best light I ever found was the Coleman Endurance. I was dumb and did not buy more and now they can not be found. They have long life and nice even light (no dark rings/spots). Normally we run low power (1 or 3 LED's) for long battery life, but it is nice to be able to power up (6 LED's) when needed.

 Any suggestions?

 Preferences/Needs:
 runs on AA's
 Long life
 Durabilty (were talking about kids here - ages 3, 4, and 6)


----------



## martook

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *atx 6speed* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm old school and love my Maglite 4D. I've thought about getting one of the more modern LED flashlights, but I can't get over the heft of the Maglite 4D. It's great to keep under the bed in case someone breaks in._

 

Well, I guess you could get the Led Lenser X21/X7 instead... pretty big torch, and you'll be able to blind people with it first so you get bigger chance of hitting them with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




YouTube - LED Lenser X21 - Stableuchte- Art.-Nr.: 306371 - Produktvideo - ELWITEC GmbH - Bedienungsanleitung
YouTube - Led Lenser X21 Flashlight Shootout 900 Lumens Raw LED Power

New Torch from Led Lenser X21 on Flickr - Photo Sharing! <--- cool photo


----------



## kwkarth

I've got an Olight T30 Triton coming in soon.. Will post more when it arrives. 700lm at the emitter. About 500-600 out the front. Will run off of 3 or 4 CR123's or equiv rechargables like 18650's


----------



## kwkarth

Awesome light. 700lm at the emitter. Man! Is it bright! Throws so much light, you can almost feel the mass of the photons when you move the beam around.


----------



## jimmyjames8

Got a Lowes brand 30-40 lumen unit for Xmas and that just got me started. NRA sent me a similar one as a premium. Good for sticking in drawers and night stands around the house because you never know when the power will go out.

 For good inexpensive LED flashlights, check ot Dorcy.com and they have links to buy direct. I bought their 90 lumen tactical and for $25 it is very nice and bombproof. My go to light right next to my Ruger Security Six.


----------



## shomie911

Here's mine:
















 In no particular order:

 RA Twisty 85-Tr

 RA Clicky 140-Cn

 Surefire KT-2 / Custom Body / MN-16

 Night-Ops Gladius

 Surefire A2-WH

 Surefire L1 w/ CREE Head

 Surefire CT2 w/ M60W

 ARC-P

 (Not pictured)

 Inova X5

 Peak Kino Bay P4 Stainless Steel

 ---------------------------------------

 Unfortunately a few have been sold, but most remain.

 Like them?


----------



## Joelby

I take my Makita flashlight camping with me.! Bulky, but it's brighter then some headlights!






 Edit: Came with my Power Tool set. Makita makes excellent 18 V LiOn tools btw...


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shomie911* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's mine:


 In no particular order:

 RA Twisty 85-Tr

 RA Clicky 140-Cn

 Surefire KT-2 / Custom Body / MN-16

 Night-Ops Gladius

 Surefire A2-WH

 Surefire L1 w/ CREE Head

 Surefire CT2 w/ M60W

 ARC-P

 (Not pictured)

 Inova X5

 Peak Kino Bay P4 Stainless Steel

 ---------------------------------------

 Unfortunately a few have been sold, but most remain.

 Like them? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You're a flashaholic man!
 As Lawrence Welk would have said... Verrry nice..a.


----------



## shomie911

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You're a flashaholic man!
 As Lawrence Welk would have said... Verrry nice..a._

 

Now you see what happens when you visit Candlepower Forums for extended periods of time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They've all been put to good use though, the Surefire L1 (rare 4-sided version) w/ the upgraded CREE head has been getting the most use lately.

 I'm thinking about selling a few to get a nice desktop amp for my DT-880's and RS-2.


----------



## CrazyRay

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shomie911* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Here's mine:
















 In no particular order:

 RA Twisty 85-Tr

 RA Clicky 140-Cn

 Surefire KT-2 / Custom Body / MN-16

 Night-Ops Gladius

 Surefire A2-WH

 Surefire L1 w/ CREE Head

 Surefire CT2 w/ M60W

 ARC-P

 (Not pictured)

 Inova X5

 Peak Kino Bay P4 Stainless Steel

 ---------------------------------------

 Unfortunately a few have been sold, but most remain.

 Like them? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

There goes my freakin’ wallet!!!
 I think I am going to get the Surefire L1 LumaMax!
 Is that the one in the first photo top right?


----------



## shomie911

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *CrazyRay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There goes my freakin’ wallet!!!
 I think I am going to get the Surefire L1 LumaMax!
 Is that the one in the first photo top right?




_

 

Yes and No.

 I made this one from a New CREE head, the rare, older 4-sided body, and a new current gen. tailcap.

 The new L1 LumaMax is shorter, round, but just as bright and well built.

 The new L1 is a great light and I'm sure it will do everything you need it too under the most demanding circumstances.

*EDIT:*

 And by the looks of your signature pictures, you've got plenty of money to throw around! 

 Amazing rig, I'm truly impressed.


----------



## CrazyRay

Thanks shomie911,
 I really never gave flashlights a second thought.
 I was actually in the market for a new light and was just going to get a typical Mag Light.
 Then I saw this thread!
 And as they say, *THE REST IS HISTORY!!!*

 What do you think is a good price?
 I found one for $135.00
 What accessories are a must?


----------



## shomie911

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *CrazyRay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks shomie911,
 I really never gave flashlights a second thought.
 I was actually in the market for a new light and was just going to get a typical Mag Light.
 Then I saw this thread!
 And as they say, *THE REST IS HISTORY!!!*

 What do you think is a good price?
 I found one for $135.00
 What accessories are a must?


 http://img248.imageshack.us/img248/5530/lasl1hawhl.jpg[/IMG


 [IMG]http://img376.imageshack.us/img376/5219/surefirel1lumamaxledlss.jpg[/IMG[/i]
 [/td] [/tr] [/table]


Here's a VERY reputable dealer, with a good deal:

 [url=http://www.lapolicegear.com/sul1lu2ndgef.html]http://www.lapolicegear.com/sul1lu2ndgef.html[/url]

 Surefire L1 Lumamax 2nd Generation with 10 free CR123 batteries and free shipping with the coupon code SUREFIRE at checkout.

 As for accessories, you probably won't need any. It already has a clip for pocket carry and you'll get plenty of batteries with that deal. 

 I've owned a Surefire light that had done 2 tours in Iraq and Afghanistan and it still worked 110%, so you can really rely on Surefire flashlights, there's really no other manufacturer that lives up to their reputation.

 They also have legendary customer service, I had a tailcap break on one of my lights (my fault) and no questions asked, they sent me a $35 tailcap free of charge. 

 How's that for service? [img]http://www.head-fi.org/forums/images/smilies/http://hfimage.head-fi.org/smilies/biggrin.gif_


----------



## CrazyRay

Very nice shomie911,
 Thanks for the information and the link.
 That does sound like a great price!
 I will order it tomorrow.
 Thanks again,
 Ray


----------



## shomie911

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *CrazyRay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Very nice shomie911,
 Thanks for the information and the link.
 That does sound like a great price!
 I will order it tomorrow.
 Thanks again,
 Ray_

 

No problem, glad I could help. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (Though that Woo Audio amp would be a great show of gratitude 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## CrazyRay




----------



## immtbiker

I'm a Streamlight sort of guy, myself.

 My collection consists of 1 Stinger (Xenon gas-filled bi-pin bulb, 140 Lumens, rechargeable):






 1 Strion LED (160 lumens, rechargeable):






 1 Stylus (100,000 hours bulb life, 4AAAA batteries):






 1 Inova X1 (2 Watt LED):

http://www.inovalight.com/x.html

 ...and 3 tranformed Maglite AA's with LED kits and clickable switches


----------



## jimmyjames8

Just FYI...DorcyDirect.com is having a sale. The prices they show are already marked down from MSRP. Coupon code is "Spring". 15% off and free shipping. I got their 80 lumen tactical and it appears to be bombproof but probably not in the same league as SureFire but it only cost $25 delivered. I just ordered what looks to be the same body with a 160 Lumen head for $25 delivered.

 You can never have too many flashlights, guns , headphones, or knives.


----------



## shomie911

Quote:


 Just FYI...DorcyDirect.com is having a sale. The prices they show are already marked down from MSRP. Coupon code is "Spring". 15% off and free shipping. I got their 80 lumen tactical and it appears to be bombproof but probably not in the same league as SureFire but it only cost $25 delivered. I just ordered what looks to be the same body with a 160 Lumen head for $25 delivered. 
 

I wouldn't put too much trust in a Chinese made $25 flashlight, but I'm sure for around the house use it's a great deal.

 But if you have life and money on the line (I'm in Aviation, flashlights are used to inspect planes and during maintainence), you want something that never fails, and is built to last (such as withstanding the daily rigors of corrosive cleaning agents, drops onto concrete from up to 15 feet off the ground, and much more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

 So more expensive and trusted brands are usually the answer. Surefire is up there with the best of them.

  Quote:


 You can never have too many flashlights, guns , headphones, *AND* knives. 
 

Now that IS one true statement.


----------



## Edwood

I have a few flashlights now.
















 I've added a few and one is gone from the pics above.


----------



## jimmyjames8

What is the one that looks like it might double as a whiskey flask?


----------



## shomie911

That would be a custom made, titanium, Spy 007.

 Thats upwards of $1000 of flashlight awesomeness.

 Unfortunately it does not have the ability to double as a whiskey flask.


----------



## jimmyjames8

For $1000 it needs to come with a bottle of 23 year old Pappy Van Winkle. FMR...I'm going in the flashlight business.


----------



## shomie911

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jimmyjames8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_For $1000 it needs to come with a bottle of 23 year old Pappy Van Winkle. FMR...I'm going in the flashlight business._

 

It sounds like a lot, but think about headphones. How many headphones are custom made and CNC'd out of Titanium? 

 Ya...none.

 So the price isn't ridiculous, it's just that you've never viewed flashlights as a hobby before. In the same way most people view headphones over $100 to be "crazy."

 On the other hand, it is pretty damn expensive, but so are headphones. (and every other hobby)


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shomie911* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It sounds like a lot, but think about headphones. How many headphones are custom made and CNC'd out of Titanium? 

 Ya...none.

 So the price isn't ridiculous, it's just that you've never viewed flashlights as a hobby before. In the same way most people view headphones over $100 to be "crazy."

 On the other hand, it is pretty damn expensive, but so are headphones. (and every other hobby) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yeah, watching the videos of Dave's crazy machining set up in his basement is what sold me. 

 I've spent far more in my headphone hobby than flashlights, even having two flashlights that cost nearly $1k each. 

 I've actually sold off the 007 recently since I found that I never really used it. I have a Raw Ti that will fulfill my Ti fetish for now. Right now I have an LED ZEP modded M6 with a Megalenium body that covers the "wow" end of lumen output. Unlike headphones, I really don't use one all the time, I use them for many different circumstances. For headphones, I really only use one or two all the time.

 One thing that is crazy about flashaholics is that it is really really easy to sell off your flashlights and lose very little money. It's not uncommon for flashlights posted for sale to sell within a minute of posting. 

 -Ed


----------



## shomie911

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yeah, watching the videos of Dave's crazy machining set up in his basement is what sold me. 

 I've spent far more in my headphone hobby than flashlights, even having two flashlights that cost nearly $1k each. 

 I've actually sold off the 007 recently since I found that I never really used it. I have a Raw Ti that will fulfill my Ti fetish for now. Right now I have an LED ZEP modded M6 with a Megalenium body that covers the "wow" end of lumen output. Unlike headphones, I really don't use one all the time, I use them for many different circumstances. For headphones, I really only use one or two all the time.

 One thing that is crazy about flashaholics is that it is really really easy to sell off your flashlights and lose very little money. It's not uncommon for flashlights posted for sale to sell within a minute of posting. 

 -Ed_

 

That is a great looking M6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My overdriven MN-16 (two 3.7V AW 18650 Li-ions) with a FiveMega 2x 18650 custom body and a KT-2 head is what satisfies my lumen hunger.

 It throws almost as far as my Aspherical Mag (CREE Q5), which is saying a lot.

 I agree with you about the selling part, I think of flashlights as converting currency into material form. Whenever I need money, I can have it in my Paypal account within minutes, usually for the same price I bought it for (and in some cases more money for rare items that have gone up in value).


----------



## Grey Massacre

I have a Jetbeam M1X and Fenix TK11/P3D and they are awesome lights all for different uses.

 I have a handlebar mount for my bike and I love biking with my 700 lumens M1X I got more light power than cars. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Charles


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shomie911* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That is a great looking M6. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 My overdriven MN-16 (two 3.7V AW 18650 Li-ions) with a FiveMega 2x 18650 custom body and a KT-2 head is what satisfies my lumen hunger.

 It throws almost as far as my Aspherical Mag (CREE Q5), which is saying a lot.

 I agree with you about the selling part, I think of flashlights as converting currency into material form. Whenever I need money, I can have it in my Paypal account within minutes, usually for the same price I bought it for (and in some cases more money for rare items that have gone up in value)._

 

Have you tried WA1185 or WA1111 bi pin bulbs? Using Fivemega's Bi Pin adapters, the WA1185 is fantastic in my other M6 (KT4 Head, M6 Body, and AW McClickie Adapter). While I really like the LED ZEP M6 Megalenium combo it's really heavy and much more expensive than the M6 with WA1185, which is much lighter in weight and more battery options with different battery carriers.

 Lithos sells the bi pin Welch Allyen bulbs quite cheap, I'd have to burn through a lot of them to even come close to the price of a multi LED mod like LED Zeppelin's.

 -Ed


----------



## Audio-Omega

I bought Nitecore EZ 123 because it has 180 lumens in output. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 The light is activated by twisting its head but I prefer the click switch of the SmartPD Series.


----------



## chaospanda

I have the nitecore d10 and I like the features on the flashlight.


----------



## kwkarth

I just received the Nitecore EZ123, and EZCR2, which completes the EZ series for me. All three lights are nice in their own way. The 123 is definitely the brightest of the three. 

 The EZAA, obviously uses a commonly available battery and works well with Eneloops, The EZCR2 is the smallest of the bunch. About 2/3 the length of the EZAA and ever so slightly larger in diameter than the EZAA. Without comparing them side by side, one could assume they're the same diameter, but they're not. The walls on the CR2 tube and head are slightly thicker. The EZAA I have is slightly older (by a month) and has a slightly lower low than the EZCR2. All have the standard white led. 

 I have a Quark123 with the neutral white led, and I love it! The beam color gives better color rendition/resolution than any other led I have. Get 'em while they're hot at 4-7's.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Edwood* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a few flashlights now.
















 I've added a few and one is gone from the pics above._

 

BTW, Ed, I am really impressed with your collection! Wow!


----------



## jimmyjames8

New at 4-7's this week:






 seems a little spendy


----------



## immtbiker

Me want.

 How many clam$?


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_BTW, Ed, I am really impressed with your collection! Wow!_

 

I blame you and all the CPF'ers on Head-Fi, I never would've checked out CPF otherwise.


----------



## marvin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jimmyjames8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_New at 4-7's this week:

 /TK12 Pic

 seems a little spendy_

 

Doesn't seem too bad here. I picked up a T1 (predecessor to the TK1x-series) about a year and a half ago for ~ $70. It's a well designed, decently finished, very tough piece of equipment, and well worth the price. $8 more for more modes and better ergos ain't bad at all. 

 Closest Surefire equivalent in toughness is probably the 6P (another favorite here), but a 6P+Malkoff M60 is quite a bit stiffer at ~ $120.


----------



## Old Pa

So what's our present best choice for a 2-123 bat with disorientation light mode?


----------



## Detroit

Well, I've been looking at the Fenix PD30. I was interested in the LD10 because it takes AA batteries but I like more lumens. Any opinions? 

 ^ It fits those specs. Takes 2 CR123A batteries and has a Strobe mode on the Turbo (220) setting.


----------



## jimmyjames8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Me want.

 How many clam$?_

 

$78 plus shipping and is supposed to be shipping now. It is a very nice looking tactical light.

 Saw a Olight T20 on Amazon for $55 shipped is the only reason I thought the TK12 was a little spendy. But it is drop dead gorgeous.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Old Pa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So what's our present best choice for a 2-123 bat with disorientation light mode?_

 

Howdy!
 I have an Olight M30 which is 3 or 4 -123 sized, but uses a MC-E quad emitter and blows at least 500+ lumens out the front. The strobe mode is directly accessible from a button on the side regardless of what you've got the rest of the light set for. Nice UI, and VERRRRRY disorienting. It's worth a look even though it's a little larger than what you were looking for. In practice, it's about the same to carry on your belt as any 2x123 with a turbo head. 

 Check out the M20 also.

 M20 
Olight M20 Warrior Premium R2 Black 4Sevens.Com

 M30
Olight M30 Triton 4Sevens.Com


----------



## jimmyjames8

got a T20 Olight in the other day. Compared it last night with a $25 Dorcy that is rated 160 lumens. I have a "target" about 25 yards out in my back yard and there was no difference between the two lights that I could perceive. Inside at about 25 feet, the T20 had a much brighter hot spot.

 I think a 700 lumen light is in my future.


----------



## Coop

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jimmyjames8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_$78 plus shipping and is supposed to be shipping now. It is a very nice looking tactical light._

 

47s has free worldwide shipping... So just $78...


 Yup, I'm a flashlight nut too.... Some might recognize my nick from CPF. How many lights I have? Not a clue, let's just say I'm enough of a flashlight nut to have named my dog Fenix...


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Coop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_47s has free worldwide shipping... So just $78...


 Yup, I'm a flashlight nut too.... Some might recognize my nick from CPF. How many lights I have? Not a clue, let's just say I'm enough of a flashlight nut to have named my dog Fenix..._

 

That's a great name for a dog!


----------



## jimmyjames8

Was messing with my new Olight T20 this a.m. and the light came on without me fully depressing the switch and stayed on. Depressing the switch would not turn it off. Not good in a tactical situation. I had to "reprogram" the switch. My Dorcy's that cost less than half of what this Olight did, do not seem to have this "wonderful" feature. Still want to try a Fenix and Surefire however.

 And...to the poster who was expounding on the virtues of his made in USA light...I have no problem with that and try to buy American when I can (afford it) but...check your batteries for country of origin. Making batteries is a nasty business and many have moved off shore. My wife used to work for Mallory/Duracell and they closed the plant due to environmental compliance costs, labor costs and greed.


----------



## jimmyjames8

Went to Homey Depot this a.m. to pick up a Xenon lamp for my 3 cell Maglite. While I was there, checked battery prices. $12 for a pair of CR123A's. Glad I am selling my Olight. I can buy 24 AAA's never readys or copper tops for that when they are not on sale. Battery prices are ridonculous.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jimmyjames8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Went to Homey Depot this a.m. to pick up a Xenon lamp for my 3 cell Maglite. While I was there, checked battery prices. $12 for a pair of CR123A's. Glad I am selling my Olight. I can buy 24 AAA's never readys or copper tops for that when they are not on sale. Battery prices are ridonculous._

 

Jimmy,
 Buying cr123's locally is NEVER an option. You can get them all day long for a buck a piece on the web from a number of sites. If you buy quantity or shop sales, you can get them cheaper than that.

 As far as buying alkalines for ANYTHING... I wouldn't put an alkaline battery in any of your lights, let alone any of mine. If you do, you're ASKING for trouble. They leak with GREAT regularity in flashlights.

 Use the right rechargables, and you will be rewarded with brighter light and much longer runtime, and they will never leak.


----------



## immtbiker

They are under $3 all over the internet.

 Example:CR123A


----------



## kwkarth

I've been buying mine from Batterystation lately and they're under $1 a piece.
 Actually, most recently, I bought 10 Rayovac CR123A 1550mAH lithium, made in the USA, from LAPoliceGear.com for $1 each.


----------



## kwkarth

I received a SF Titan T1A from LAPG today. It instantly became my favorite EDC UI and form factor. I'm not overly fond of it's super floody beam, but it's growing on me. It is one sweet package! Killer price too!
 LAPoliceGear.com


----------



## jimmyjames8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Jimmy,
 Buying cr123's locally is NEVER an option. You can get them all day long for a buck a piece on the web from a number of sites. If you buy quantity or shop sales, you can get them cheaper than that.

 As far as buying alkalines for ANYTHING... I wouldn't put an alkaline battery in any of your lights, let alone any of mine. If you do, you're ASKING for trouble. They leak with GREAT regularity in flashlights.

 Use the right rechargables, and you will be rewarded with brighter light and much longer runtime, and they will never leak._

 

Roger that! How the world can HD ask $6 a piece for 123's? 

 For the second time in my 50 years I just had an alkaline leak in a flashlight. It was a cheap but nice 4 D cell lantern that I got from Outdoor Life for free many many years ago. Leaked out of the light onto the wooden bottom of a drawer it was in. Ate the shiney stuff off the reflector in the lantern. So 123's don't leak, ever?


----------



## marvin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jimmyjames8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So 123's don't leak, ever?_

 

Lithium battery chemistries don't leak like alkaline do since they don't have liquid electrolytes. They may expand, explode, vent, and do all sorts of other funny things, but they don't leak. You can get lithium batteries in AA and AAA, but CR123s are cheaper per unit and higher in energy content.


----------



## kwkarth

Personally, for all AA and AAA applications I use the LSD (low self discharge) NIMH batteries. Sanyo Eneloops are all the rage now but for about 1/2 to 1/3 the price of eneloops, you can get the Rayovac Hybrids (made by Sanyo) The nice thing about these batteries is that they hold their charge for a long time as opposed to the "high capacity" rechargeables that start loosing their charge the moment you remove them from the charger.

 The least expensive version of the Raovac that I've found is packaged in groups of 4-AA's or 4-AAA's and called "Rayovac 4.0 rechargeable with Lithium Technology." The AA's are $5.79 for 4-AA and the AAA's are about 2 bux less at Fry's Electronics. I have no idea what they mean by "with Lithium Technology" because as far as I can tell, they're LSD NIMH cells. 

 For all CR123A applications I so far am just using the lithium primaries from Surefire, Rayovac, 4Sevens, and Titanium. I think the best deal today are the Rayovacs from La Police Gear for $1.00 each or the Titaniums in bulk from BatteryJunction and you can get the price below 1 buck each.

 As Marvin said, they last a long time and don't leak. I have read stories of them exploding an outgassing under abusive circumstances, but no leaks.

 Edit:
 At the Battery Junction I found the following blurb about the Rayovac 4.0 that might be helpful;

1.2v per cell
Lasts up to 4x Longer in Digital Cameras v. Energizer Max Alkaline
Patented Lithium Hydroxide coating delivers high capacity while maintaining good life cycle & reduced self discharge
Holds charge longer than standard NiMH when not in use
 Works in all chargers
Ideal for high drain devices such as digital cameras, CD players, wireless game controllers, LED flashlights, handheld games, remote control cars


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jimmyjames8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Roger that! How the world can HD ask $6 a piece for 123's? 
_

 

Ya got me, man! I can't figure out how brick and mortar stores in general sell the 123's for so much dinero. I guess not enough people know better yet. 

 I hope the post above helps with your flashlight/battery quest.

 Good luck!


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I received a SF Titan T1A from LAPG today.



_

 

Hi Kevin. What is it that is attached to your Surefire Titan in your pic. Also, how many lumens does it put out in "Hi" mode.

 *Edit: Nevermind, I just went to Surefire's sight, rather than the LAPG one, and see that it's a BMW keychain. I also see that it only puts out 70 lumen on hi for only one hour.
 Compared to the others mentioned here and my rechargeable 140 lumen Streamlights, it doesn't seem like a good deal for $175-280. What the selling point?


----------



## marvin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ Compared to the others mentioned here and my rechargeable 140 lumen Streamlights, it doesn't seem like a good deal for $175-280. What the selling point?_

 

Infinite output adjustment points between 0-70 lumens. Throw in the "It's a Surefire" and the "pocket jewelry" premiums and ~ $170 is about right.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hi Kevin. What is it that is attached to your Surefire Titan in your pic. Also, how many lumens does it put out in "Hi" mode.

 *Edit: Nevermind, I just went to Surefire's sight, rather than the LAPG one, and see that it's a BMW keychain. I also see that it only puts out 70 lumen on hi for only one hour.
 Compared to the others mentioned here and my rechargeable 140 lumen Streamlights, it doesn't seem like a good deal for $175-280. What the selling point?_

 

The user interface and small size is what caught my interest, but at SF's asking price I was not biting, anyway, most of my EDC's these days are closing in on, if not exceeding 200lm on high... I digress...

 I noticed that LAPG had it for $169, so I bit.

 The UI is reeeeely nice and the general build quality of the light superb. For it to become the light it should be, it needs a photon transplant, something like a Cree XPE Q3 5A. I love the neutral white tint of that led.

 The led that SF chose SUCKS. It looks like they frosted the plastic bubble that covers the emitter. The result is such a floody beam, that it's of little use more than 3m away, even at full brightness. It also has an ugly bluish/purplish tinge to it. 

 The other bummer is that it will not tailstand because of the poorly thought out design of the tailcap. Something like the Fenix P1D tailcap would be much better, and even better yet would be a design like the Nitecore EZ series tailcap design.

 Anyway, it's like a silk purse that was turned into a pig's ear by poor choices in led and tailcap design. The overall build quality and user interface is so good I hope to be able to correct the shortcomings.

 If you're familiar with the brightness and beam quality of the Fenix LD01... That's what I'm after for the T1A with the tint color of the XPE Q3 5A.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *marvin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Infinite output adjustment points between 0-70 lumens. Throw in the "It's a Surefire" and the "pocket jewelry" premiums and ~ $170 is about right._

 

Yup, and if Surefire hadn't made such boneheaded decisions for LED and tailcap choice, it would be worth their original MSRP.


----------



## jimmyjames8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Edit:
 At the Battery Junction I found the following blurb about the Rayovac 4.0 that might be helpful;

1.2v per cell
Lasts up to 4x Longer in Digital Cameras v. Energizer Max Alkaline
Patented Lithium Hydroxide coating delivers high capacity while maintaining good life cycle & reduced self discharge
Holds charge longer than standard NiMH when not in use
 Works in all chargers
Ideal for high drain devices such as digital cameras, CD players, wireless game controllers, LED flashlights, handheld games, remote control cars
_

 

1.2volts per cell is quite low. I have a Sony and a Nikon camera, digital point and shoots, that will not work at that low of a voltage per cell with AA or AAA. Spec for a AA or AAA alkaline is 1.5v and most fresh will read 1.65 on my Fluke.


----------



## marvin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yup, and if Surefire hadn't made such boneheaded decisions for LED and tailcap choice, it would be worth their original MSRP._

 

Hey, it's Surefire. Their development cycles are glacial compared to boutique makers (Ra Lights, McGizmo, etc) and Chinese brands.

 The LED and drive circuitry is a legacy carryover from the 2007 titanium construction Titan T1. Not too many high CRI LEDs available then and better a blueish tint than the pale green hue that most Surefires from that timeframe sported. I suspect that Surefire didn't want to redesign the optics for the T1A, so they stuck with the same LED and driver package for the T1A.

 And believe it or not, the T1A's tailcap is an improvement over the T1. The T1 couldn't tailstand either and had problems hanging onto its split ring attachment lug.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jimmyjames8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_1.2volts per cell is quite low. I have a Sony and a Nikon camera, digital point and shoots, that will not work at that low of a voltage per cell with AA or AAA. Spec for a AA or AAA alkaline is 1.5v and most fresh will read 1.65 on my Fluke._

 

Not an issue for the majority LED lights. Direct drive flashlights will work fine with the loss of a few lumens. Almost all regulated flashlights are designed to work fine with voltages that low in order to maximize battery life from primaries, although you may run into a rare unit that requires more voltage than that to fire.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *marvin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey, it's Surefire. Their development cycles are glacial compared to boutique makers (Ra Lights, McGizmo, etc) and Chinese brands._

 

If this is the case, then why even bother buying from SF, especially since this is an expensive and eclectic hobby, and there are plenty of other flashlights in the sea?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jimmyjames8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_1.2volts per cell is quite low. I have a Sony and a Nikon camera, digital point and shoots, that will not work at that low of a voltage per cell with AA or AAA. Spec for a AA or AAA alkaline is 1.5v and most fresh will read 1.65 on my Fluke._

 

A good NIMH will put out 1.2v under load. Thet's what they're rated for.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If this is the case, then why even bother buying from SF, especially since this is an expensive and eclectic hobby, and there are plenty of other flashlights in the sea?_

 

There was a time when the development of all flashlights moved at a glacial pace. Before the days of bright LED's, back when dinosaurs roamed the earth.

 Back then, there were only a few serious manufacturers of flashlights. Maglite, UKE, Pelican, Streamlight... I think that was about it. Since it was before the days of LED's, most of the development work was in incandescent bulb design and manufacturing. Using the right gasses and glass envelopes, and filament designs to yeild the brightest, longest burning, most resistant to shock bulbs available. Mag had a good solid, reliable product line. Surefire focused on compact carry tactical and weaponlight products and was the top of the heap for years. Nobody made 'em stronger or brighter. UKE focused on diving lights, Pelican on mining industry, Streamlight was what LEO's bought when they or their departments couldn't afford Surefires.

 The Military contracts make up a fair portion of Surefire's business I believe.

 Anyway, when high performance LED's came on the scene, the whole flashlight world changed. The pace of development ramped up to light speed and the old guard was very, very, very slow to catch on, and some have not caught up yet. Seems like Surefire is like the GM of the flashlight business, snd Maglight is like Ford. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So, why buy Surefire? Unlike GM, Surefire's construction quality is still second to none. In the case of the user interface of the Titan, it also represents arguably the best technology has to offer. I'm gonna find a way to put a worthy LED in that T1A.


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jimmyjames8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_1.2volts per cell is quite low. I have a Sony and a Nikon camera, digital point and shoots, that will not work at that low of a voltage per cell with AA or AAA. Spec for a AA or AAA alkaline is 1.5v and most fresh will read 1.65 on my Fluke._

 

Each battery chemistry has it's pluses and minuses. 

 In particular, the main advantage of NiMH (other than it being rechargeable) is it's ability to take a much higher current draw than Alkaline and even standard Lithium Ion. While this fact does not matter for low powered devices and flashlights, it can mean the difference between causing a fire or explosion in others.

 There is an excellent and scary forum on CPF dedicated to batteries and what can and will go wrong with them. It's a good read, and a must for the flashoholic venturing into high powered territory.

 And don't think single celled lights are safe. I've nearly had a Nitecore EX10 blow up a Surefire primary CR123 battery before. Glad I caught it in time. It was blazing hot.

 -Ed


----------



## DeusEx

How did a flashlight thread get so large?? 

 I have 2 from brookstone, one's solar-powered, the other's hand cranked...I want a maglite or surefire, however..


----------



## mierenneuker

I have A Fenix L2D and a Solarforce (Surefire 6pd clone) with a cree r2


----------



## DeusEx

Found a 9-LED Garrity on the ground....


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There was a time when the development of all flashlights moved at a glacial pace. Before the days of bright LED's, back when dinosaurs roamed the earth. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Wow...thanks Kevin. That was like a Monarch Notes read to "Flashlight Development, from the 1960's - ?"

 --------------------------------------------------------------III

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DeusEx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ I have 2 from brookstone, one's solar-powered, the other's hand cranked...I want a maglite or surefire, however.._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mierenneuker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have A Fenix L2D and a Solarforce (Surefire 6pd clone) with a cree r2_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *DeusEx* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Found a 9-LED Garrity on the ground...._


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow...thanks Kevin. That was like a Monarch Notes read to "Flashlight Development, from the 1960's - ?"

 --------------------------------------------------------------III










_

 

Thanks... Actually, this whole high performance LED business is very new.

 I can remember a recently as maybe half a dozen years ago, there ws a lot of serious discussion going on over at CPF about when and IF led's would ever catch up to high efficiency incandescents. In maybe 2004, the incandescent was still king in terms of absolute brightness and efficiency at 60lm and above. Surefire had a couple of led offerings, but as I remember, the run times were about the same as incandescents and the incandescents were brighter. In about the space of a year, all of that began to change and the rate of change has steadily picked up pace since then. A year ago at this time, anything above 200lm was unheard of in a single LED. Today the market is Flooded (pun intended) with 500lm and greater single reflector led lights. 

 In a couple of months there will be single die led chips literally exceeding 500lm, and some even doubling that performance!

 Whew! I keep thinking it's impossible, but the next threshold to be conquered will be LED's surpassing HID lights in brightness and efficiency.

 Even today, I have a couple of flashlights in my collection that are as bright as or brighter than a typical automobile headlight. One is powered from three little batteries about half the size of my little finger (CR123A) and the other from 8xAA batteries. It's a bright future!

 BTW, I'll work on posting some pics of some of the lights.


----------



## mierenneuker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_



_

 

OKay then:








 did the paintjob on the Solarforce myself


----------



## jimmyjames8

Just got a Lumaforce Lf1 yesterday and it is a BRIGHT light for $40 delivered. Looks just like the Solarforce in above picture minus the green paint. Comes in pieces for some reason(?) Had it all screwed together it a minute. Came with 2 CR123A's shrinked together but with the live ends exposed (not good), 6 volts dc rolling around in the package (dumb). Good if not great fit and finish. Reflector has an imperfection in it but does not appear to affect the output. Mine also had fingerprints in the reflector but they wiped off. Solid, weighty feel to light and clicky.

LUMAFORCE LF1 Tactical Single Mode Cree R2 300 Lumens


----------



## mierenneuker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jimmyjames8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Just got a Lumaforce Lf1 yesterday and it is a BRIGHT light for $40 delivered. Looks just like the Solarforce in above picture minus the green paint. Comes in pieces for some reason(?) Had it all screwed together it a minute. Came with 2 CR123A's shrinked together but with the live ends exposed (not good), 6 volts dc rolling around in the package (dumb). Good if not great fit and finish. Reflector has an imperfection in it but does not appear to affect the output. Mine also had fingerprints in the reflector but they wiped off. Solid, weighty feel to light and clicky.

LUMAFORCE LF1 Tactical Single Mode Cree R2 300 Lumens_

 

That's a rebranded Solarforce, you can see multiple Solarforce products on their page rebranded as Lumaforce.

 Has your Cree R2 also a little bit a purple tint?
 (By the way, you can better buy rechargable 123 because the singles use are way overpriced)(or even better, 18650 battaries if they fit)


----------



## csommers

I've got a Novatac EDC 120 that I did the push button mod to, so its a P version 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Great little light, absolutely love it. 

 As for CR123s, yea look into rechargeables, or check lighthound/cpforums for dealers who have them in bulk. I bought, I think it was 50 or so for about $35, and they are good quality too. That's a lot better than spending $3-5 a piece on them at Fred Meyer or most online stores.


----------



## jimmyjames8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mierenneuker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That's a rebranded Solarforce, you can see multiple Solarforce products on their page rebranded as Lumaforce.

 Has your Cree R2 also a little bit a purple tint?
 (By the way, you can better buy rechargable 123 because the singles use are way overpriced)(or even better, 18650 battaries if they fit)_

 

No purple tint I can see. Lumaforce seems to be within $5 of the cheapest Solarforce price I could find on same light and they are shipping from US to US. All sorts of games being played by these mfrs and resellers including copying Surefire design(?) My first 123/18650 light. The problem I have with having rechargeable batteries in a flashlight is Murphy's Law sez that when you really need your light, the batteries will be dead. One time 123's are $1 a piece in bulk.


----------



## mierenneuker

Rechargables are fine if you often use your light and often replace batteries.
 If you don't use it that often and only use it when needed you can better have one time use batteries because they won't lose (much)energy over time


----------



## Edwood

Actually most Li-Ion rechargeables hold over 90% of charge for well over a year. There was an epic thread on CPF about that with someone personally doing an over year long test. 

 -Ed


----------



## Seaside

I bought two of the same R2 p60 drop-ins, and one has slightly purplish tint, another is slightly greenish. I guess cree is still not able to control tint 100% the way they wanted.

 I was not able to recall any Lumapower product that resembles solarforce L2. Then, I found that's not Lumapower, but Lumaforce. LOL.. is it solarforce knock off inspired by Lumapower? First, all those -fire series copying each other and now -force series? Seriously, they should use some creativity.

 Not like Li-MH, Li-ion can hold the charge quite well. Couple monthes in the shelf is not a problem at all.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Do you guys know of any led flashlight that has an output of at least 200 lumen ?


----------



## mierenneuker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Audio-Omega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do you guys know of any led flashlight that has an output of at least 200 lumen ?_

 

Real lumen or claimed lumen?
 What do you want to use it for?
 because how the light is focused is also a very important factor


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Audio-Omega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do you guys know of any led flashlight that has an output of at least 200 lumen ?_

 

How about 630 out the front lumens? Runs on AA batteries. It won't fit in your watch pocket. So, more specifically, as mierenneuker asked, what are your other criteria? Use, Size, Battery type? etc...


----------



## Audio-Omega

Yes I'm after real lumen. I want to use it as a floodlight more than a spotlight. A size similar to a 3D maglite would be suitable.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Audio-Omega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes I'm after real lumen. I want to use it as a floodlight more than a spotlight. A size similar to a 3D maglite would be suitable._

 

Then a Fenix TK40 may be exactly what you're looking for. It runs on 8 AA batteries in a magazine designed just for the TK40. The light is about the size of a 2D Mag light. The D cell Maglight belt loop works perfectly for the TK40 for belt carry.

Fenix TK40 review

TK40 link

 I strongly recommend that you do NOT use regular AA's under any circumstances, *except emergencies*. For best safety, longest run times, and best economy, I suggest that you use one of the many brands of Low Self Discharge NiMH AA's.

 Most people have experienced the best performance from the Sanyo eneloops, however, right now Fry's electronics has truck loads of the Rayovac 4.0 LSD rechargables for under $6.00 for a 4-pack compared to about $12.00 for 4-pak of Eneloops.

 The charger you use is of paramount importance. I would recommend a Lacrosse BC-9009. Recommended charge rate should be 1000mA on that charger with 4 batteries at once, or 1800mA for 2 batteries at a time.

Amazon.com: La Crosse Technology BC-9009 AlphaPower Battery Charger: Electronics

 Another potentially viable alternative is the Wolf Eyes Pilot Whale.
Link to Pilot Whale Review

Good place to buy Pilot Whale

 The Fenix is rated at 630 real, out the front, lumens, and has a nicely balanced flood/spot beam, good to about 300 yds. illumination.
 The Wolf Eyes includes its own rechargeable battery and recharger, has a floodier beam than the Fenix, and runs about 2x the money, and is rated 1000 lumens at the emitter. No out the front rating given.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Thanks Kwkarth. Pilot Whale would fit nicely if it was cheaper.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Audio-Omega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks Kwkarth. Pilot Whale would fit nicely if it was cheaper._

 

You're quite welcome. Although I don't own the PW, I've read a lot of really good things about it.

 Regarding the Fenix TK40... I do own one of those and I really like it. I am not sure I could recommend it for tactical use because of the nature of its user interface, but it's great for SAR, hiking, camping, walkin' the dawg, etc.


----------



## gore.rubicon

Which one is the better emitter? Q5 or R2?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gore.rubicon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Which one is the better emitter? Q5 or R2?_

 

I have a number of lights that use both, and they're both nice. The R2 is slightly more efficient, but in terms of practical difference, there is little, EXCEPT... For me, the tint bin carries more weight than the overall slight efficiency difference. I've seen good cool white bins from both, however there are a few limited distributions of the Cree XPE Q3 5A, which is supposed to be a little less bright than the Cree XP-E R2. 

 The Q5 is not a bad LED, but like all the rest, they are available in many different tints. The Q5 is between the R2 and Q3 in brightness and efficiency. The Q3 is about 145 lm @ 700 mA and the R2 is about 170 lm @ 700 mA, the Q5 is in between. I think the Vf differs slightly between them, but I don't have the specs at hand.

 I have identical lights with both R2 and Q3 LED's and it's difficult to see a difference in brightness by eye because the Q3 5A is classified as a neutral white and the R2 is classified as a cool white, color wise. The color of the beam from the Q3 5A is so much more natural and the CRI (color rendering index) so much better than the R2, my preference is by far for the Neutral White Q3-5A. 

 I am able to recognize and differentiate between colors soooo much better with the Q3-5A, there is no contest. 

 You have to see the difference for yourself to appreciate the advantage of the Q3-5A. I also have a couple lights that use the quad die emitter MCE. I like the color rendition from it also, and it is 4x brighter than the Q3-5A, but the color recognition with the Q3-5A is superior to my eye.


----------



## jimmyjames8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Audio-Omega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do you guys know of any led flashlight that has an output of at least 200 lumen ?_

 

I am new to the flashlight subculture but there are several lights with emitters that claim 200 lumens at the emitter and by the time it gets out of the light it is back down to 120 to 160 lumens (maybe).

 I have a cheap but nice Dorcy that claims 160 lumens and runs on 3 AAA batts and for around $25 delivered is a good deal. Dorcy Direct Dot Com. 

 I also have a claimed 300 lumen Lumaforce LF1 that uses 2-CR123a's that retails for $35 plus shipping from LumaForce dot com that has a lot of throw and is quite bright.

 There are literally hundreds of LED lights and mfrs now, most built and shipped from China. There are only 3 major emitter mfrs "that I know of", Cree, Seoul and Luxeon. Check out Candle Power Forums for more info.

 As with anything else you can spend a little or a lot.


----------



## kwkarth

Just a word of caution to all;

 Any light powered by 3 AAA's should be avoided on the general principle that a AAA battery has the worst power density of any cell made except for maybe a 9V xistor radio battery. If a light is powered by 3 AAA's it is usually an indicator that the manufacturers of the light were too cheap, or lazy, or unsophisticated to design a proper power supply for the light to allow it to run off of a more appropriate cell.

 Very casual users would do well to stick with AA powered lights, and if you use lights in your profession, or are getting into flashlights as a hobby, you might want to consider CR123 primary or even lithium rechargeable cell powered lights. 

 CR123 primaries are available for around 1 USD each as long as you know where to buy and have one of the highest energy densities available.


----------



## kwkarth

BTW, here's illustration of neutral white LED vs. cool white led. Pictures are worth more than a thousand words in this case. Taken by HKJ of Candlepower Forums.

*[size=medium]Neutral white[/size]*






*[size=medium]Cool White[/size]*





[size=medium]*Link to Original Thread @ CPF*[/size]


----------



## jimmyjames8

I like the cool white better in your 2 picts. Used to be 10-15 years ago that in fluorescent lamps, a 4100k color temp was white blue and had a high CRI, now there are 4100k's that are still white blue but with CRI's all over the map. LED color temps and CRI's should be the same but they are not. US needs testing and spec standards for all types of lamps. Virtually impossible to compare apples to apples except in a lab.


----------



## immtbiker

I was doing a repair in Philly yesterday and I was using my Streamlight Strion (140 lumens/bulb created), and was having difficulty finding a c-clip that fell into the instrument. 
 I broke out my new Fenix TK11 LED 240 lumens, and wow, I couldn't believe the difference!!!! Instead of a yellowish light with a hotspot and some reflectivity from the surrounding material, I had a pure white beam, equivalent to the whole yellow output of the Streamlight, that was nearly twice as bight!.
 LED technology is going to change our world as we know it.

 I'd like to get a dive light with this technology.

 They have HID lights, but they are ridiculously expensive.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I was doing a repair in Philly yesterday and I was using my Streamlight Strion (140 lumens/bulb created), and was having difficulty finding a c-clip that fell into the instrument. 
 I broke out my new Fenix TK11 LED 240 lumens, and wow, I couldn't believe the difference!!!! Instead of a yellowish light with a hotspot and some reflectivity from the surrounding material, I had a pure white beam, equivalent to the whole yellow output of the Streamlight, that was nearly twice as bight!.
*LED technology is going to change our world as we know it.*_

 

I totally agree!!


----------



## jimmyjames8

I hope so but it is a slow change as far as residential and commercial light fixtures and lamps are concerned. Local utility recently launched a commercial lighting energy efficiency rebate program. The exact lamp types, ballasts and mfrs are specified in the program. Not a single LED lamp or mfr on the list and this is in the home state of CREE.


----------



## kwkarth

I know what you mean, but I haven't seen a SINGLE LED product on the market yet that I would buy for my home. I tried some years back buying a little desk lamp that had a grid of about 15 LED's. Half of them burned out before the first year was up.

 Oops, I almost forgot. I bought my wife a reading lamp for the bedroom from IKEA that used a high power LED die behind some optics. I works great and we've had that for maybe two years. So, there's one LED home product I would endorse and buy again.


----------



## Edwood

Only problem with multi LED arrays is the weird mutiple edge shadow they cast. They need serious diffusion to help avoid this issue. But there are some nice High CRI LED's out now, that look great. On the warm color side, but not nearly as warm color as incandescent.


----------



## Lazerboy2000

I just got myself a Fenix TK-11 the other day and am extremely impressed! Haven't gotten to use it much yet but maybe tonight I'll go out and flash the neighbors 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 I've also got a Fenix P2D that i EDC and had a LOD last year, but lost it. Been needing to get a new one. I love Fenix as they offer excellent products at superb prices!


----------



## Detroit

I just got a Fenix PD30 and Streamlight MicroStream.


----------



## immtbiker

I have the Fenix 11 and it has become my new everyday work light. It blows away my Streamlights and the single rechargeable 186530 lasts a decent time, even at 240 lumens. All that, and the tactical edge will help me when leaving hospitals in scary neighborhoods at night, like Kings Count in Brooklyn.
 The light is a nice pure white with little to none of a hotspot.


----------



## coredump

After reading through this thread I ordered a Fenix L2T.


----------



## r1n7r4h

The Fenix TK-11 intrigues me. Looks like a new EDC instead of my L2D CE or Nitecore Defender R2.


----------



## kwkarth

Are any of you guys aware of the soon coming Titanium Quarks from 4-7's?


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *r1n7r4h* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Fenix TK-11 intrigues me._

 

The 11 is my everyday work flashlight. It looks like it would leave a nice mark on a face if ever need be.


----------



## coredump

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Are any of you guys aware of the soon coming Titanium Quarks from 4-7's?_

 

I'm not familiar with them but they look like collectors editions of their current line.

 I'm pretty sure I'm going to get a Nitecore D10 or EX10 as a Christmas present for my brother-in-law. I might even get one for myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got my L2T today. Low mode is comparable to the Mini-Mag but without the focus feature. High mode is WOW bright. I can't wait for the sun to go down.


----------



## r1n7r4h

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The 11 is my everyday work flashlight. It looks like it would leave a nice mark on a face if ever need be._

 







 Not applicable for me. Looking for work as an EMT, I have to let law enforcement handle the unruly patients.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *coredump* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm not familiar with them but they look like collectors editions of their current line.

 I'm pretty sure I'm going to get a Nitecore D10 or EX10 as a Christmas present for my brother-in-law. I might even get one for myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got my L2T today. Low mode is comparable to the Mini-Mag but without the focus feature. High mode is WOW bright. I can't wait for the sun to go down._

 

Close, but most importantly, they will be sporting the new, just released XPG-R5 and will probably be around 300lm-350lm out the front on high instead of the current 170lm-190lm. At lower levels, it will operate at higher efficiencies giving longer run times.


----------



## coredump

Nice. I thought they were just ultra rare. I'll have to take another look at them.


----------



## kwkarth

Well, they're sold out now, but I bought 3, so I might sell one later on, but not sure.

 Also, they'll probably eventually be available in aluminum, maybe even before the Christmas rush. 

 We are right on the cusp of a release of new LED technology into the world. Watch for announcements over the next few weeks from 4-7's, Battery Junction, and others.


----------



## coredump

Well those went fast. Maybe you can provide an update when those aluminum ones come out.

 Is the new LED your referring to the XLamp XP-G?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *coredump* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well those went fast. Maybe you can provide an update when those aluminum ones come out.

 Is the new LED your referring to the XLamp XP-G?_

 

Yes, and happy to do so.


----------



## jfindon

I have an Olight M30. 700 lumens.











 Here is low-medium-high:






 And here it is compared to my SureFire G2 with Wolf Eyes Cree:


----------



## kwkarth

Nice beam shots!!

 I love the M30, it's a great light. The M30 is about 500 Lm out the front max. The 700lm spec is at the emitter without the optics, but it's still really bright.

 Just picked up an Eagle Tac M2XC4 Neutral White over the weekend. The color rendition is quite something to behold. Very nice focused beam. The cool white version specs out at 800 lm OTF (out the front) and the neutral white specs at 665 lm OTF. It has better focus than my Fenix TK40, so even though they're both about the same brightness, the color rendition of the neutral white LED's gives MUCH better color recognition, and the tighter focus gives it much better throw than the TK40. The color rendition from my M30 is better than the Fenix TK40, and has about 20% less throw than the TK40, but the CRI is not as good as the Neutral tint 4300K of the Eagle Tac.

 Overall, the quality of the Beam for medium and close distance work, the M30 has the best beam quality of them all, although not quite the CRI of the Eagle Tac.


----------



## jfindon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice beam shots!!

 I love the M30, it's a great light. The M30 is about 500 Lm out the front max. The 700lm spec is at the emitter without the optics, but it's still really bright.

 Just picked up an Eagle Tac M2XC4 Neutral White over the weekend. The color rendition is quite something to behold. Very nice focused beam. The cool white version specs out at 800 lm OTF (out the front) and the neutral white specs at 665 lm OTF. It has better focus than my Fenix TK40, so even though they're both about the same brightness, the color rendition of the neutral white LED's gives MUCH better color recognition, and the tighter focus gives it much better throw than the TK40. The color rendition from my M30 is better than the Fenix TK40, and has about 20% less throw than the TK40, but the CRI is not as good as the Neutral tint 4300K of the Eagle Tac.


 Overall, the quality of the Beam for medium and close distance work, the M30 has the best beam quality of them all, although not quite the CRI of the Eagle Tac._

 

Yep. I was out to get the brightest light I could while maintaining decent form and size, and I'm pretty sure this is as bright as you can go for the size. I hate big ugly flashlights, so this one is right at my limits for size. I love it.

 I bought a charger and two 18500 batteries and one battery is dead already, won't take a charge. I charged it once and they worked fine, I went to use it a couple days later and it wouldn't turn on. Thought my light was dead until I tried 3 CR123s and it worked fine. Then I checked the voltage of the batteries and one was fine at 4v, the other was like -.2v. Guess I need a new one.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jfindon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yep. I was out to get the brightest light I could while maintaining decent form and size, and I'm pretty sure this is as bright as you can go for the size. I hate big ugly flashlights, so this one is right at my limits for size. I love it.

 I bought a charger and two 18500 batteries and one battery is dead already, won't take a charge. I charged it once and they worked fine, I went to use it a couple days later and it wouldn't turn on. Thought my light was dead until I tried 3 CR123s and it worked fine. Then I checked the voltage of the batteries and one was fine at 4v, the other was like -.2v. Guess I need a new one._

 

As far as I know, you're 100% correct WRT form factor. I love the extreme compactness of the M30! Bummer about your rechargables. I haven't messed with 18500's or 18650's yet.

 Keep an eye on 4Sevens, as in the next month or so, he's supposed to be releasing a MCE based light in a real compact form factor.


----------



## immtbiker

Damn you, Flashlight-Fi. The M30 is in my cart on Amazon. I need another flashlight like I need another headphone, but what flashlight guy in his right mind could not have 700 lumen in his arsenal?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Damn you, Flashlight-Fi. The M30 is in my cart on Amazon. I need another flashlight like I need another headphone, but what flashlight guy in his right mind could not have 700 lumen in his arsenal?_

 

You might want to wait a couple more weeks for 4Sevens.com to announce his new competition for the M30. I will probably out shine, out throw, have lower low, have longer battery life, superior beam profile, be smaller, and cost less than the M30. Then, you can always get both.


----------



## jfindon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You might want to wait a couple more weeks for 4Sevens.com to announce his new competition for the M30. I will probably out shine, out throw, have lower low, have longer battery life, superior beam profile, be smaller, and cost less than the M30. Then, you can always get both._

 

If that's the case I'll have to buy yet another light. Damn it.

 Is there a link to this info I can read about?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jfindon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_If that's the case I'll have to buy yet another light. Damn it.

 Is there a link to this info I can read about?_

 

4Sevens Titanium Quarks with XPG R5s! - CPFMarketPlace

Any hope for a 250~300 lumen MC-E 4sevens brand light? - CPFMarketPlace

The new XP-G: another big announcement from CREE - CandlePowerForums

 Lot's of reading but hopefully it will keep you busy tonight!


----------



## jfindon

Cool, thanks


----------



## jfindon

Yay I got my other 18500 battery for my M30 today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hopefully it'll last this time.

 I read up on the 4Seven light a little, I like the form factor. I don't see it out throwing the M30 (which isn't even a thrower) because of the size of the head though, and there isn't a lumens rating on it yet.


----------



## mierenneuker

I'm going to buy another Fenix light. 
 My Solarforce failed when I wanted to use it (conductor was attacked by some scum)
 My Fenix never failed me


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mierenneuker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm going to buy another Fenix light. 
 My Solarforce failed when I wanted to use it (conductor was attacked by some scum)
 My Fenix never failed me_

 

You might want to check 4sevens.com and look at his (David's) Quark series flashlights. As much as I have liked Fenix, and I have a bunch of them, David's new Quark series lights seem to have outdone Fenix in that respective niche of the market. 1 and 2 cell pocket flashlights using AA or CR123 cells, and they are available in cool white (6000K) and Neutral White (4300K) LED tints. The neutral white tints are awesome!!

4Sevens Lights - 4Sevens.Com


----------



## coredump

Since 4sevens sells the Quark with and without the clip can I assume the clip is not removable?


----------



## mierenneuker

Well, I'm really looking for a 18650 light which I can trust (I've let my Fenix fall while walking stairs to a concrete floor worked fine with little damage)
 And I like a striking bezel (not too extreme)


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *coredump* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Since 4sevens sells the Quark with and without the clip can I assume the clip is not removable?_

 

The clips are removable on all of the Quarks except for the 1x123 size. That body is too short to support a removable clip so it can be ordered from 4Sevens with or without a clip. I the case of that 1x123, the clip is permanently affixed to the head of the light, or not, depending upon which way you buy it. I bought a 1x123 without the clip and a spare head for another $39.00US. So now I can choose to use the clip or not as I wish, even with the 1x123 light.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mierenneuker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, I'm really looking for a 18650 light which I can trust (I've let my Fenix fall while walking stairs to a concrete floor worked fine with little damage)
 And I like a striking bezel (not too extreme)_

 

The Fenix TK-11 might be the best option for you then.

 Also consider the Tiablo A-7, Nitecore DarkTort E1.0, and Olight M20.

 I cannot, at this point recommend the EagleTac T20C2, which would otherwise also be a contender, as I just had a brand new unit fail without warning.

 Good Luck!!


----------



## mierenneuker

Thanks for your advice.
 But I'm going for a Jetbeam III M I think


----------



## Audio-Omega

I think my next light is one of those tactical ones from Ra Lights. Has anyone ever used a light from Ra ?


----------



## marvin

I have a Ra Clicky (170 lumen, tactical operation, flat switch), rundown is below.

 + Great UI
 + Great beam pattern (tight center, large flood, no ringing)
 + Good checkering
 + Ruggedized construction

 - Middling lumens/runtime
 - Crappy OEM clip
 - Sub-par anodizing
 - Barely acceptable tint

 Good light, but there are quite a few compromises when compared to even cheaper lights. Still, it's my go to EDC light due to the excellent UI.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I thought Ra flashlights were up there with the best because they weren't cheap. Nitecore EX10 is good but it only has 130 lumen.


----------



## kwkarth

Check out the newest offerings from 4Sevens.com

*4Sevens Lights*

Quark Turbo
Quark Mini
Quark RGB
Preon 1 & 2
New one to be disclosed tomorrow...

 BTW, all brightness specifications that David publishes for his lights are actual "Out The Front" lumens from an integrating sphere measurement. Most flashlight manufacturers publish output specs from LED manufacturer specs which are "at The Emitter" measurements, and do not take into account the losses imposed by reflector and lens of the light. The difference ranges from 35 to 45%. So a brand X light spec'd at 200lm, is actually putting out somewhere between 110lm and 130lm Out The Front. So remember that when comparing output specifications.


----------



## mierenneuker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Fenix TK-11 might be the best option for you then.

 Also consider the Tiablo A-7, Nitecore DarkTort E1.0, and Olight M20.

 I cannot, at this point recommend the EagleTac T20C2, which would otherwise also be a contender, as I just had a brand new unit fail without warning.

 Good Luck!!_

 

Well, I'm going to get a T20C2 next week, I'll see


----------



## jfindon

So no news on the MCE light that will contend with the likes of the M30... 

 Bleh.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Where are Quarks made in ? What's their quality like compare to Nitecore ?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jfindon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_So no news on the MCE light that will contend with the likes of the M30... 

 Bleh._

 

Nope, not yet. Check out the Olight M21 and Fenix TK30. Those look interesting, but nothing in that category from 4Sevens yet. They're promising something in the next few weeks. We'll see.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Audio-Omega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Where are Quarks made in ? What's their quality like compare to Nitecore ?_

 

They are contract made in China. Quality is on par with Nitecore of yesterday IMHO. Nitecore is slipping these days in quality, I hope they pick it back up.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I hope so too. That Nitecore EX10 SP looks good.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Is it cheaper to use rechargable batteries in the long run ?


----------



## immtbiker

I like the Fenix TK30. I already have 2 of the larger batteries and have a few people that I want to ruin their retnas for the rest of their life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

 620 Lumens, rated st the source or not, is incomprehensible.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Audio-Omega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is it cheaper to use rechargable batteries in the long run ?_

 

Depends upon your usage profile.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I like the Fenix TK30. I already have 2 of the larger batteries and have a few people that I want to ruin their retnas for the rest of their life 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

 620 Lumens, rated st the source or not, is incomprehensible._

 

Do you own the TK30? I have the TK40 and it's pretty bright as well as being very well made. 630 lumens out the front, and uses AA batteries. Battery wise, for that light I've found the LSD NiMH batteries to be the most economical, but it will run fine on regular alkies, although it is strongly recommended you only use alkalines in emergencies due to their propensity to leak. The light also has the flexibility to run on 4 or 8 cells at time. It's about the size and weight of a 2D Maglight.

 My brightest is the EagleTac M2XC4 and it has a neutral tint which I love!


----------



## mierenneuker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Depends upon your usage profile._

 

And on what kind of batteries


----------



## Audio-Omega

CR123 is expensive so I'm thinking of using a rechargable one but I won't be using it often. It would probably be just 30 minutes a month. 

 By the way, I have bought a Quark 123 R2 Edition. I should have picked the brighter R5.


----------



## marvin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Audio-Omega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_CR123 is expensive so I'm thinking of using a rechargable one but I won't be using it often. It would probably be just 30 minutes a month. 

 By the way, I have bought a Quark 123 R2 Edition. I should have picked the brighter R5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

30 minutes a month I'd go with primaries. I pretty much stick to low modes in general use and a CR123 will last me 6 months or so. $3 bucks a year doesn't really make much of a dent in my budget.

 As far as LED choice goes, it's six of one, half a dozen of the other. It's basically a trade off between a more throw (XPE R2) and larger hotspot (XPG R5). Personally, I'd rather have more throw than a larger hotspot. The extra lumens are nice, but not really significant as you're not going to be able to see the difference in anything other than side by side beamshots.

 /From 4Sevens' numbers, the XPG R5's hotspot is 60% larger in area than the XPE R2's, but the XPG R5 only produces 21% more lumens. That's a recipe for noticably less throw and is a consequence of the larger die size.


----------



## coredump

Is Tenergy a good brand for rechargeable batteries?

 I'm still looking for a $100 gift idea. I might go with the M20 and throw in some batteries and a charger.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Audio-Omega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_CR123 is expensive so I'm thinking of using a rechargable one but I won't be using it often. It would probably be just 30 minutes a month. 

 By the way, I have bought a Quark 123 R2 Edition. I should have picked the brighter R5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

CR123s are CHEAP if you buy them from the right vendors. They're one of the most cost effective, energy dense primaries on the planet!

http://www.batteryjunction.com/tpen-tcr123a-.html


----------



## coredump

I ended up getting a Quark AA Turbo for a gift. Now that I've seen it I want to keep it for myself. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Here is a video showing the difference between the regular Quarks and the Turbos.


----------



## Stereo_Sanchez

I'm a Petz fan. Very solid and reliable.


----------



## mierenneuker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mierenneuker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well, I'm going to get a T20C2 next week, I'll see_

 

Got it, don't really like the strobe, but it's a pretty good light


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mierenneuker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Got it, don't really like the strobe, but it's a pretty good light_

 

I finally got my T20C2 working again. The head had mysteriously locked up and basically could not be turned. I finally got it open and to my dismay, had discovered that the threads were galled and chewed up. I put some of my NT-60 nitrox lube on the threads and o-ring and it works good as new, no thanks to EagleTac.


----------



## Audio-Omega

My Quark 123 has arrived. The quality is pretty good and its interface to easy to operate. It has better value than Nitecore and I hope it's just about as reliable.


----------



## coredump

I put the Quark 123 on my Christmas wish list. Hopefully I'll get it.


----------



## Scottery

Could you guys recommend a flashlight for me to ask for for christmas.
 I like the look of the quark 123 but it is a bit expensive for me.
 Oh and I need it to be able to ship to Canada.

 p.s. this is my first post but I have been lurking the forums since the beginning of summer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 edit: I want this to be small enough for edc


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Scottery* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Could you guys recommend a flashlight for me to ask for for christmas.
 I like the look of the quark 123 but it is a bit expensive for me.
 Oh and I need it to be able to ship to Canada.

 p.s. this is my first post but I have been lurking the forums since the beginning of summer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 edit: I want this to be small enough for edc_

 

How about the Mini Quark 123 or AA? They're $39USD and you can order them from 4Sevens in Canada.
Quark MiNi - 4Sevens.ca
 $54CAD

 Or the Preon kit @ $77CAD
http://www.4sevens.ca/product_info.p...oducts_id=1942


----------



## coredump

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Scottery* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Could you guys recommend a flashlight for me to ask for for christmas.
 I like the look of the quark 123 but it is a bit expensive for me.
 Oh and I need it to be able to ship to Canada.

 p.s. this is my first post but I have been lurking the forums since the beginning of summer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 edit: I want this to be small enough for edc_

 

I think Deal Extreme Ships to Canada. This got pretty good reviews as a budget flashlight.

Romisen MXDL RC-G2 Cree Flashlight Black (1xAA)  $11.30


----------



## kwkarth

Ya get what ya pays for.


----------



## Scottery

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_How about the Mini Quark 123 or AA? They're $39USD and you can order them from 4Sevens in Canada.
Quark MiNi - 4Sevens.ca
 $54CAD

 Or the Preon kit @ $77CAD
Preon Kit, Black 4Sevens.ca_

 

Does 4sevens.com ship to canada?
 Because $39USD=$41CAD, for the quark mini, is much better than $54CAD.

 I have also looked at dealextreme but I don't know what would be good from there. I have bought some stuff from there before but it is either hit or miss on product quality.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Scottery* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Does 4sevens.com ship to canada?
 Because $39USD=$41CAD, for the quark mini, is much better than $54CAD.

 I have also looked at dealextreme but I don't know what would be good from there. I have bought some stuff from there before but it is either hit or miss on product quality._

 

That web site link that I gave you is to the 4Sevens store IN Canada, so yes, of course!!! Call both places up Monday and see which is best. I believe shipping is free for you if you buy from the Canadian site.


----------



## MonoNation

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...I believe shipping is free for you if you buy from the Canadian site._

 

Shipping isn't free exactly, Canada Post still have to be paid, it's included in the price, not quite the same.
 Anyway I have ordered from 4sevens.ca and service was fine as was product quality and performance (2AA Quark model). Recommended.


----------



## marvin

Curiosity bit and I ordered a 4Sevens Quark AA2 Tactical and a Ti Preon 1 a couple of weeks ago.

 Quark AA2 Tactical: Not really much to say except that it's a product improved E series Surefire at half the cost. The lack of a lockout means an E series Surefire would still make for a better bugout bag light, but other than that, the Preon's a better light even without the price advantage.

 Ti Preon 1: Lightweight AAA twisty, and near perfection as a gentleman's EDC. There's really only two things wrong with this light. 1) It didn't come with lithium primaries. A minor complaint, but a light like this isn't going to see much use and it'd be a shame to have it ruined by leaky alkalines. 2) Thread lubrication from the factory was rather inadequate. A real problem as Ti on Ti threads can have nasty galling issues. Both are easy enough fixes.

 Are they good enough lights to kick my current EDCs (daytime: McGizmo LunaSol 20, nighttime: Ra Clicky Tactical) out of the rotation? Not really. The Ra still makes for a better tactical style light than the Quark, and the Preon is a bit too small for a general purpose EDC. But for < $60? Very hard to beat either one at their game.


----------



## john11f

I got myself a Fenix TK40 630 lumens. This thing is BRIGHT!


----------



## kevinvisionm

Hey, i'm planning on buying the torch flash light. The Torch Flashlight - World's Brightest Flashlight from Wicked Lasers
 Any comment? trying to buy as a defense tool


----------



## immtbiker

There's your 15 minutes of "flame" (sometimes I crack myself up)


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kevinvisionm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey, i'm planning on buying the torch flash light. The Torch Flashlight - World's Brightest Flashlight from Wicked Lasers
 Any comment? trying to buy as a defense tool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Firstly, flashlights are not good self defense weapons. You're planning to carry this thing with you everywhere? Do you have any idea whet this would do to your night vision ever if you're standing behind it?

 Are you planning to fry an egg for your attacker? Sorry. I'm not much of a fan of incandescent lights, one bump and you're in the dark!


----------



## fenixdown110

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kevinvisionm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey, i'm planning on buying the torch flash light. The Torch Flashlight - World's Brightest Flashlight from Wicked Lasers
 Any comment? trying to buy as a defense tool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

You mean a weapon just short of a light saber, but isn't a light saber? FAIL. haha

 You can replace the laser diode in a laser pointer with one from a DVD writer and accomplish the same thing with a much greater battery life than 15 minutes. LOL


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *fenixdown110* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You mean a weapon just short of a light saber, but isn't a light saber? FAIL. haha

 You can replace the laser diode in a laser pointer with one from a DVD writer and accomplish the same thing with a much greater battery life than 15 minutes. LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

The flashlight kevinvisionm was referring to is indeed, a flashlight, and not a laser, further, it was a 100W halogen incandescent @ 4100 lumens.


----------



## MadDog5145

Just got the TK40 and spiced it up a little bit:










 What's the point of having a flashlight, if you can't even find it in the dark!


----------



## EtherealApril

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kevinvisionm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey, i'm planning on buying the torch flash light. The Torch Flashlight - World's Brightest Flashlight from Wicked Lasers
 Any comment? trying to buy as a defense tool 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

That light is based on a Maglite mod produced by Cmacclel on Candle Power Forums known as "The Torch". I haven't read too many positive comments about the Wicked Lasers incarnation. As far as I can see, the general consensus on CPF is that your money is better spent building what is known as a Mag623, which is a Maglite modified to power an Osram 64623 100W bulb. A search of "Mag623" will reveal more but you will likely get better performance for your money.

 I don't think such a large, heavy incandescent light would be an adequate self-defense item.


----------



## fenixdown110

He can blind and perhaps burn his attacker perhaps(if he gets close enough), but only for 15 minutes. A tazer or even a handgun is better for self defense.


----------



## immtbiker

Make light, not war.

 I am kind of new to the flashlight workings, later than the protozoa era and I just received the Fenix TK30. I have 2 18650's for my TK11 and 2 use it for work each and everyday. 
 However, I am totally confused on how to:
use both batteries (with one, I get some lumens, otherwise, no light)

I can only get strobe or single light but I can't cycle through all of the options

I don't see original o-rings, are the replacements, the only o-rings?

What is the "battery positive connector for?

How do I cycle thought all of the a and B functions (allegedly, there are 4 separate ones). All I get is a single strobe and single light function

Sometimes it works, and sometimes ii doesn't, maybe one battery bis dead...charging now

 Also, On my TK11 the hex bezel screw 3/4 of the way down the shaft turns so that the flashlight cannot be turned on by accident, but on the 30, it doesn't move at all, is it just for looks? How do I go from 12 Lumens to 630?

 Thanks in advance for any replies for those of you who have owned or operated this torch of epic proportions.


----------



## immtbiker

@Kevin, and any of those of you that own the Fenix TK30, could you flashlight non-challenged aficionados, please answer some of these questions?

 What is the "positive battery connector" for, why do they include 4 o-rings when I don't see any in the unit. Am I supposed to install these myself?

 Also, with 2 18650 batteries and the extension tube, I can only choose 2 modes. High (which I assume is the 630 lumens part) or strobe, but turning the tube underneath the bulb compartment , not by turning the head, as it says in the manual. According to the feeble manual, it says I should be able to go through 6 different modes, depending on whether I have 1 or 2 batteries in the unit, with or without the tailcap extension. 
 How do I get to "Searching or Hunting or camping mode. Are these just different modes that I can get to, depending on whether I use 1 or 2 18650 batteries?
 That would still leave only 4 modes. 2 with 1 battery, and 2 with 2 batteries.
 Is the positive battery connector supposed to be placed between the 2 batteries for better positive contact? Do I install the o-rings or are they replacements (I don't see any OEM).

 Please be gentle with me and concise, as I am a flashlight newbie, and have only owned the Streamlights, and Maglights previous to this (although I use my TK11 everyday at work). Also, why would I want to use a strobe, unless I breakdown on the side of the highway, or want to confuse a deer, more than I am already confused?


 Thanks in advance.
 I'm so confused 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## marvin

*immtbiker*

 Don't have one, but may be able to help you here.

 The 'battery positive connector' is likely for using CR123s. Two CR123s are a bit shorter than a 18650 and some flashlights include them so that the CR123s will have a good connection or so that they won't rattle in a light also designed for 18650.

 The light has 3 modes, each mode has 2 settings that can be accessed by tightening (Mode A) or loosening the head (Mode B). To change modes, go from A>B>A>B within 0.5 seconds.

 Changing the number of batteries just changes how bright the light will be in each mode.

 As far as strobe, proponents believe it's useful for disorienting other people. Why it's under Hunting Mode, I have no clue.


----------



## immtbiker

OK. So far so good. What about o-rings and how do I use double battery in low mode without strobe to have long battery life for times when 630 Lumens is not needed. 
 Do I need to disassemble flashlight and run in single battery mode without add-on tube, but still have stupid strobe option only alternative mode.

 On the TK11, you just turn the head and it goes into "low" mode with 12 hour battery life instead of 15 minutes. It doesn't appear to do that on the TK30. It just goes into strobe mode.
 If this is the case, how do you get into 3rd mode?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_@Kevin, and any of those of you that own the Fenix TK30, could you flashlight non-challenged aficionados, please answer some of these questions?

 What is the "positive battery connector" for, why do they include 4 o-rings when I don't see any in the unit. Am I supposed to install these myself?

 Also, with 2 18650 batteries and the extension tube, I can only choose 2 modes. High (which I assume is the 630 lumens part) or strobe, but turning the tube underneath the bulb compartment , not by turning the head, as it says in the manual. According to the feeble manual, it says I should be able to go through 6 different modes, depending on whether I have 1 or 2 batteries in the unit, with or without the tailcap extension. 
 How do I get to "Searching or Hunting or camping mode. Are these just different modes that I can get to, depending on whether I use 1 or 2 18650 batteries?
 That would still leave only 4 modes. 2 with 1 battery, and 2 with 2 batteries.
 Is the positive battery connector supposed to be placed between the 2 batteries for better positive contact? Do I install the o-rings or are they replacements (I don't see any OEM).

 Please be gentle with me and concise, as I am a flashlight newbie, and have only owned the Streamlights, and Maglights previous to this (although I use my TK11 everyday at work). Also, why would I want to use a strobe, unless I breakdown on the side of the highway, or want to confuse a deer, more than I am already confused?


 Thanks in advance.
 I'm so confused 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




._

 

I have the TK40, but not the TK30, and the two are totally different in UI, construction, and battery compliment, else I would have answered your first post. I could guess, but it would only be guessing. O-rings should be already seated on the light and the included ones should be extra spares.

 Read over David's description of the TK30 and see what you can glean from it.
Fenix TK30 4Sevens.Com

CPF review

Another CPF review

 If you want to give me a skype call, I'm sure we could figure things out in no time. Send me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## marvin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Do I need to disassemble flashlight and run in single battery mode without add-on tube, but still have stupid strobe option only alternative mode._

 

Change between the settings 3-4 times within half a second. That should bring you to the next mode. When you change between settings after doing that, you should have a high (~ 630) and low (~100) mode. Change between the settings 3-4 times within half a second again. After doing that, you should have a medium (~ 175) and lower (~12) mode when changing between settings. If you change between the settings 3-4 times within half a second one more time, it should bring you back to high/strobe mode.


----------



## immtbiker

Thank you Marvin and Kevin. I guess that Fenix figures, all flashlight lovers are _CPF_ card carrying members


----------



## immtbiker

Using one of kwkarth's links, I translated one of the reviews that was in Danish, and got this info on the "positive battery connector" that came in the package. Learn something new everyday:






_A small piece of accessory, deserves a closer look, it's battery magnet. 18,650 batteries are available with and without raised positive terminal. Those without increased positive pole can not be consecutive, as they will not have a connection, it can be solved by putting a small magnet on the battery, to highlight the positive terminal. It will produce a small risk that there may be short circuiting the lamp body, which can cause the battery to explode.
 The magnetic Fenix provide here, is isolated, so there is no risk of short circuits, thus it is possible to use batteries without closed positive pole in a safe manner._


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_...I guess that Fenix figures, all flashlight lovers are CPF card carrying members 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Isn't everyone?


----------



## jfindon

Good lord, looks like another of my 18500 batteries has just died. I was using my M30 and it just cut out. This is twice now, I'm getting pretty p*ssed off now.


----------



## coredump

My NiteCore EX10 got shipped today from CFR Lights. I placed the order with 2 other shops including 4Sevens but had to cancel because I was later told they were on back-order. I wonder if they are being discontinued.


----------



## music_man

i knew this thread was here! have over 70 lights. only ones that sit on my nightstand ever are e2l and original l4! i would like to tell ya'll about my keymate that puts out 60 lumens but it is a very long story. was over a year of work too. in my pocket is always p1d q5, and titan(the titanium one).

 e2l is the best thing ever for going behind the stereo racks! if i hear a bump in the night i use e2dl but now the lx2 is giving it dirty looks.

 it is cool to see that many people share a lot of my intrests here.

 music_man


----------



## Edwood

Haven't bought a new flashlight in awhile. Pulled the trigger on a Surefire Saint.


----------



## shuttleboi

Can someone explain to me why one would want to collect flashlights? Certainly one for the home, one for the car, and whatnot, but why more than, say, 5? It's a flashlight; what else does it do beside shine light?


----------



## music_man

mozy over to candlepowerforums.com and be enlightened!

 music_man


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shuttleboi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Can someone explain to me why one would want to collect flashlights? Certainly one for the home, one for the car, and whatnot, but why more than, say, 5? It's a flashlight; what else does it do beside shine light?_

 

Headphones. To the non-afficiado, headphones just make sound. Why have more than one.
 Do you need more than one. No.
 Do you want more than one? Yes.

 That's why it's called a hobby. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Same with watches, chess sets, sunglasses, and flashlights and members of the opposite (or the same) sex.


----------



## music_man

you said "members" and "sex" in the same sentence haha. yes, you can delete this lol.

 music_man


----------



## shuttleboi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Headphones. To the non-afficiado, headphones just make sound. Why have more than one.
 Do you need more than one. No.
 Do you want more than one? Yes.

 That's why it's called a hobby. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Same with watches, chess sets, sunglasses, and flashlights and members of the opposite (or the same) sex._

 

That analogy doesn't wash. I have three headphones because each headphone has different characteristics, and I can somewhat justify my purchases because I spend a lot of time listening to music. As a result, having good headphones that I use often seems to be reasonable.

 I might see how flashlights will have different characteristics, but how often will you use them? Do flashlight collectors go out in pitch-black every night? Do animals prey on these guys? Do they need to signal UFOs? Methinks not.


----------



## tennisplyr3

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shuttleboi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That analogy doesn't wash. I have three headphones because each headphone has different characteristics, and I can somewhat justify my purchases because I spend a lot of time listening to music. As a result, having good headphones that I use often seems to be reasonable.

 I might see how flashlights will have different characteristics, but how often will you use them? Do flashlight collectors go out in pitch-black every night? Do animals prey on these guys? Do they need to signal UFOs? Methinks not._

 

different lights have different tints, take different batteries, have different run times, have different modes, have different discharge profiles, are made out of different materials, use different LEDs, have different tints, have different warranties, have different switches, have different beam profiles, have different brightnesses and levels, etc. some may be better for reading a book, camping, backpacking, diving, search and rescue, biking, signaling, walking around the house when everyone's asleep, law enforcement, etc. each serves a different purpose.


----------



## shuttleboi

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tennisplyr3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_different lights have different tints, take different batteries, have different run times, have different modes, have different discharge profiles, are made out of different materials, use different LEDs, have different tints, have different warranties, have different switches, have different beam profiles, have different brightnesses and levels, etc. some may be better for reading a book, camping, backpacking, diving, search and rescue, biking, signaling, walking around the house when everyone's asleep, law enforcement, etc. each serves a different purpose._

 

Yadda yadda yadda. I already acknowledged in my post that flashlights have different characteristics.

  Quote:


 I might see how flashlights will have different characteristics, but how often will you use them? 
 

The issue then is: I might see how flashlights will have different characteristics, but how often will you use them?


----------



## marvin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shuttleboi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The issue then is: I might see how flashlights will have different characteristics, but how often will you use them?_

 

It's just another form of Gear Acquisition Syndrome. I buy some because they're all around useful, some because they're nice pocket jewelry, some for specific applications, some to see what a certain manufacturer is up to, and some just to see what the latest and greatest evolution in technology can do.

 Same syndrome can be seen in the Knife/Watch/Gun/Etc-Fi threads.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *shuttleboi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yadda yadda yadda. I already acknowledged in my post that flashlights have different characteristics._

 

I take saying something like "yada, yada, yada" as being very condescending.


----------



## PixelSquish

besides some random lights that lay around my apartment like an inova and some streamlights, i carry a surefire e2L cree dual-stage outdoorsman whenever i have a bag on me or am camping/hiking, and a maratac AAA sits on my keychain at all times as an EDC.

 i am deathly ill with GAC.


----------



## Kenix

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *marvin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It's just another form of Gear Acquisition Syndrome. I buy some because they're all around useful, some because they're nice pocket jewelry, some for specific applications, some to see what a certain manufacturer is up to, and some just to see what the latest and greatest evolution in technology can do.

 Same syndrome can be seen in the Knife/Watch/Gun/Etc-Fi threads._

 

This. Some things I have an urge to collect a vast array of (knives, lighters) while others I'll only get enough to fulfill the necessary niches (watches, pens, flashlights, headphones). The way I see it, there's a spectrum of want vs. need, with different gear falling on different spots along the spectrum for each gadget dork.


----------



## music_man

yeah, we need lighter-fi as well! i got some duponts and dunhills!

 music_man


----------



## Kenix

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_yeah, we need lighter-fi as well! i got some duponts and dunhills!

 music_man_

 

music_man, you and I seem to share quite a few interests, gadget-wise. I look forward to future discussions about all things fast, pointy, shiny, and hot


----------



## music_man

after many years of collecting high end lights i went out and got a maglite 2d. to use with a nite-ize led that couldn't work in a rayovac due to no focus. for power failure.

 the thing is huge and it is only the 2d. the standard led is actually brighter than the bulb included with the maglite and runs 10x as long. the threads tend to cross thread. it is hard to put it together. i suppose anyone that has owned a maglite knows all this already.

 any surefire 2x123 led light is much brighter than the stock mag or the nite ize and a lot higher quality to boot. however, they will not run 50+ hours at near full output. so i will put up with it the few times the power fails. it is still better than a lantern imo.

 music_man


----------



## music_man

i just realised some jerk stold one of my flashlights while a lot of people were over. the funny thing is they obviously knew nothing about lights! they stold a streamlight twin task. while all the surefires and customs were there for the grabbing. plus a lot of other non light stuff of worth. maybe they needed it for something? not a big loss.

 music_man


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i just realised some jerk stold one of my flashlights while a lot of people were over. the funny thing is they obviously knew nothing about lights! they stold a streamlight twin task. while all the surefires and customs were there for the grabbing. plus a lot of other non light stuff of worth. maybe they needed it for something? not a big loss.

 music_man_

 

Ya, I guess if someone were to steal one of my torches, the SL twintask is one of my least favorite or useful lights. Lucky you! Do you have any idea who the rocket boy was that absconded with said twintask?


----------



## music_man

i hate when this happens because i am trying to think of who it was. it gets my mind going in circles as i play out all the scenarios. i just decided to forget it this time. that light meant nothing to me. besides there are at least three other tt's around here somewhere. unless those are gone already too lol. to think i once gave them as gifts. well, i guess someone else got themselves a gift then.

 as far as the mag goes. i dropped that led in a tec 40. now thats more like it. can you imagine going from a mag 2d to a tec 40? it should have about the same runtime on 4 aa's with that nichia's draw. the intresting thing is that with the large reflector it is brighter than the inova x5. it is a good power failure light which is what i wanted.

 music_man


----------



## ast

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_CR123s are CHEAP if you buy them from the right vendors. They're one of the most cost effective, energy dense primaries on the planet!

Titanium Innovations CR123A 3V Lithium Photo Battery 1400mah_

 



 coming from only Maglites from Costco, I'd like to get into high quality/performance LED flashlight world! What are the best brands? 


 From this thread I catched a couple: 4Sevens and Fenix. From 4Sevens website I put the following on my wish list:

*Fenix TK30
 Quark 123 R5
 Quark 123^2 R5
 Quark Mini 123*



 No practical usage, just gear collection and for fun. Any other recommendations?


 ...


----------



## music_man

unless you are going to get a custom light($$$) i'd get a surefire. the e2dl is nice for all around use. you will be surprised how much you will use it.

 fenix is good but it is not surefire imo.

 depends if you want to spend $200 on a flashlight that gobbles $4 of batteries. that is if you get sf batteries as well. in walgreens those batteries are $13 so don't run out!

 edit: i meant the e2l outdoorsman! i was confusing the model names!

 music_man


----------



## nineohtoo

How's the life on the E2DL for ya? I hear it's not as bad as the old one. I just bought a used one on CPF and am planning to use some of the money I saved on a set of batteries and charger, or a 12pk of surefire batteries.


----------



## music_man

i use the sf 12 pack. it gets like an hour and a half at near full brightness. it gets several hours at decent brightness. it gets a couple more hours at like less than 10 lumens. on the low setting i did not even bother testing it, it will run a couple of days staright probably. the low is not very bright.

 i just got a tec 40 with a nite ize 1 watt. i used e2 8x aa's. that should run a good long time at more than half the brightness of the e2dl's high setting.

 i love the beam on the l4. the battery life is aweful and it gets too hot to use it more than 10 minutes at a time. that is a real enthusiasts light. i do not recommend it to most people.

 music_man


----------



## ast

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_unless you are going to get a custom light($$$) i'd get a surefire. the e2dl is nice for all around use. you will be surprised how much you will use it.

 fenix is good but it is not surefire imo.

 depends if you want to spend $200 on a flashlight that gobbles $4 of batteries. that is if you get sf batteries as well. in walgreens those batteries are $13 so don't run out!

 music_man_

 


 we are Head-fiers so money spent on flashlight is pocket change comparing to all the headphones/amp/source.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 I have no practical use for flashlight, it's just for collection and fun. top performance and quality is the name of the game. How do you rate between Surefire and 4Sevens ?




 .


----------



## Seamaster

When in a war zone, surefire or something like that is a must. Blind enemy when open fire is a good thing. In that case $200 USD for a flashligt is not too expensive. I 'd hope it will work every time.


----------



## Kenix

Because we're expecting a beach assault at Seattle any day now...


----------



## coredump

Here is what I've collected so far. I was trying to get some variety.


 NiteCore SmartPD EX10 R2 Edition 
 Fenix L2T V2.0
 Quark 123^2 Turbo

 The NiteCore is my EDC light. I wanted it for it's piston drive system which is fun to play with but not really practical imo. The lowest setting is great for a night light and the high is really bright for such a small light. The knurling is aggressive and tends to collect lint when it's in my pocket. It's got a lot of flood and a good throw. The beam however has rings and doughnuts and doesn't look that great.

 The Fenix L2T is just a really nice light. The beam is beautiful and perfect and I really like the body style as well. It's 2xAA and not as bright as my other CR123A lights but it's close. From what I read this light is an efficiency king. I plan to use it on my bike this Summer.

 The Quark 123^2 Turbo is my newest and brightest light. Programing it is simple and I love how it feels in my hand. It's big head, clip, and aggressive knurling make it impossible to drop but it doesn't fit in my pant pocket easily. The beam is nice and it floods as well as my EX10. The hot spot is super bright and the throw is probably twice the other two lights.

 I'm using Eneloop AAs with the L2D and Tenergy RCR123As with the EX10 and Quark Turbo.


----------



## ast

this is the start of my flashlight-fi, just placed an order with B&H for a Surefire Saint Minimus™ headlight with one CR123A battery and max 100 lumens:


----------



## ast

and right aftewards:


 4Sevens Quark Mini R5 with max 189 lumens: 







 4Sevens Quark 123^2 R5 edition with max 230 lumens: 







 Fenix TK30 with max 630 lumens!!! 










 Oh yeah!


----------



## music_man

i had the model names confused. these runtimes are for the e2l outdoorsman!
 the e2dl(defender) runs about 50 minutes before it drops out of regulation. sorry i confused them.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i use the sf 12 pack. it gets like an hour and a half at near full brightness. it gets several hours at decent brightness. it gets a couple more hours at like less than 10 lumens. on the low setting i did not even bother testing it, it will run a couple of days staright probably. the low is not very bright.

 i just got a tec 40 with a nite ize 1 watt. i used e2 8x aa's. that should run a good long time at more than half the brightness of the e2dl's high setting.

 i love the beam on the l4. the battery life is aweful and it gets too hot to use it more than 10 minutes at a time. that is a real enthusiasts light. i do not recommend it to most people.

 music_man_


----------



## ast

anybody have experience with any niche flashlights, such as Ra Clicky or Sundrop and so on ?


----------



## marvin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_anybody have experience with any niche flashlights, such as Ra Clicky or Sundrop and so on ?_

 

I have a Ra Clicky 170, tactical interface:

 + Near perfect tactical non-latching pushbutton clicky UI
 + Great beam pattern with lots of throw
 + Construction makes Surefires seem fragile

 - Poor battery life
 - Poor tint on non-GT/hi-CRI versions
 - Imperfect anodizing
 - Unusable stock clip
 - LED used is not the latest and greatest

 Also have a McGizmo Lunasol 20:

 + Near perfect EDC interface
 + Flawless construction and finish
 + Great piece of pocket jewelry
 + Smooth flood on on low, lots of throw on high

 - Price
 - McGizmo doesn't make aluminium versions (Ti really is an inferior material for flashlights)
 - LED used is not the latest and greatest

 For the price though, I'd take a Surefire LX1 over either of these. Least if Surefire ever gets around to releasing it.


----------



## kwkarth

ElZetta ZFL-M60
 Battery: 2xCR123







<b>Elzetta Design</b><br>Tactical Flashlights - Pacific Tactical Solutions

 + 235+ OTF Lumens

 + 100% USA designed, machined & manufactured
 + HA III Anodized Aluminum construction
 + Uses M60 drop-ins from Malkoff Devices (also 100% USA designed, machined, & manufactured)
 + makes Surefire look cheap and flimsy.
 + <$120.00 
 + ideal combination of throw and spill


----------



## EtherealApril

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *marvin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a Ra Clicky 170, tactical interface:

 + Near perfect tactical non-latching pushbutton clicky UI
 + Great beam pattern with lots of throw
 + Construction makes Surefires seem fragile

 - Poor battery life
 - Poor tint on non-GT/hi-CRI versions
 - Imperfect anodizing
 - Unusable stock clip
 - LED used is not the latest and greatest

 Also have a McGizmo Lunasol 20:

 + Near perfect EDC interface
 + Flawless construction and finish
 + Great piece of pocket jewelry
 + Smooth flood on on low, lots of throw on high

 - Price
 - McGizmo doesn't make aluminium versions (Ti really is an inferior material for flashlights)
 - LED used is not the latest and greatest

 For the price though, I'd take a Surefire LX1 over either of these. Least if Surefire ever gets around to releasing it._

 

I have the Ra Clicky 140 GT. I agree with most of what you've said, though the battery life is pretty good compared to my other lights. Your light puts out 140 (mine does 100) Lumens for 1 hour in ruler flat regulation, with enough power in reserve to give warning to change the battery. That's pretty impressive. The runtime on the lower levels is excellent and the driver and LED work much more efficiently at these levels. The clip also works very well as a clip but is really too chunky to hold the light comfortably.

 I'm not sure that you can state that you get a "poor tint on non-GT/hi-CRI versions" either, because with those lights, like SureFires or almost any other manufacturer, it really comes down to the pick of the draw and individual lights may have better tints than others. I'm also surprised that you say that they have a poor tint when compared to the LS20, which is known to have a very cool tint.

 I agree with you that Al is a better material for lights than Ti and, for that reason, I've sold all of my Ti lights except for my LunaSols. Ti is hugely overrated. It shows scratches, is a poor thermal conductor and is being used by many makers as a way to inflate the price of mediocre lights.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ElZetta ZFL-M60
 Battery: 2xCR123






<b>Elzetta Design</b><br>Tactical Flashlights - Pacific Tactical Solutions

 + 235+ OTF Lumens

 + 100% USA designed, machined & manufactured
 + HA III Anodized Aluminum construction
 + Uses M60 drop-ins from Malkoff Devices (also 100% USA designed, machined, & manufactured)
 + makes Surefire look cheap and flimsy.
 + <$120.00 
 + ideal combination of throw and spill_

 

Looks solid and the use of the Malkoff dropin is a good choice but I'd still take a SureFire, if only because they look less like a kegel exerciser.


----------



## marvin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *EtherealApril* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have the Ra Clicky 140 GT. I agree with most of what you've said, though the battery life is pretty good compared to my other lights.

 ..._

 

Agreed on most points. 

 The battery life is great for how the Clicky is regulated, but for most, the only thing ruler flat regulation does is unnecessarily shorten battery life since the Mark I Eyeball would be hard pressed to tell the difference between 100% output and 80% output. Reprogramming would make up most of the difference, but it doesn't fit on a nice and neat +/- chart.

 I dislike the tint on my Clicky since it's into the greenish range, but not bad enough to send in. And given that 4Sevens can get nicely tinted lights out for ~ $70, I expect a bit better in a ~ $250 light. I don't hold the LunaSol to the same standards as it falls under the 'custom item' category rather than 'high end production' and is allowed some quirks. It's irrational, but I do the same for custom knives vis a vis high end production knives.

 The clip, I really dislike. The discomfort in the hand is one thing, the tendency to take chunks out of anything you brush by was a bit more disconcerting. Good aftermarket clips are easy to come by though.

 I'm a bit harsh on the Clicky because it has its definite tradeoffs compared to more mainstream offerings, and I believe that prospective buyers should know what they are beforehand. That and I'm a bit annoyed that the Twisty was discontinued before I could get a spare.


----------



## Edwood

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ElZetta ZFL-M60
 Battery: 2xCR123






<b>Elzetta Design</b><br>Tactical Flashlights - Pacific Tactical Solutions

 + 235+ OTF Lumens

 + 100% USA designed, machined & manufactured
 + HA III Anodized Aluminum construction
 + Uses M60 drop-ins from Malkoff Devices (also 100% USA designed, machined, & manufactured)
 + makes Surefire look cheap and flimsy.
 + <$120.00 
 + ideal combination of throw and spill_

 

Hmmm. Surefire P60 drop in compatible?

 One of these might be a helluva drop in. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Moddoo Drop-ins: Triple CREE XP-E - CandlePowerForums

 -Ed


----------



## ast

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *marvin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have a Ra Clicky 170, tactical interface:
 ........... 
 For the price though, I'd take a Surefire LX1 over either of these. Least if Surefire ever gets around to releasing it._

 

wow that's quite a blow on fancy brands like Ra Clicky and McGizmo
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I like their construction/appeal but not so much on their LED technology ( old and weak ). 

 Surefire LX1 only has max 80 lumens output, seems way too low in today's LED offering -- 4Sevens similar model will go around 200 lumens.


----------



## ast

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_ElZetta ZFL-M60
 Battery: 2xCR123






<b>Elzetta Design</b><br>Tactical Flashlights - Pacific Tactical Solutions

 + 235+ OTF Lumens

 + 100% USA designed, machined & manufactured
 + HA III Anodized Aluminum construction
 + Uses M60 drop-ins from Malkoff Devices (also 100% USA designed, machined, & manufactured)
 + makes Surefire look cheap and flimsy.
 + <$120.00 
 + ideal combination of throw and spill_

 


 Interesting. But again 4Seven's Quark 123^2 R5 gives 230 lumens for only $70! hmm.... unless Elzetta offers more.


----------



## music_man

what is so great about the lx1? i have a titan(original) that sees no use. i carry a p1d q5 in my pocket. it is much brighter,runs longer and is much smaller. darn good quality as well. hardly scratched with keys,knives etc in pocket after 3 years.

 i see the e2dl is now rated 200 lumens. they pull this all the time. did they change something or did they just decide to rate it at real lumens instead of sf lumens since the competition is ctaching up? i know my e2dl is a lot closer to 200 lumens than what it was originally rated at and it is over a year old! i'd rather have the e2dl than the lx2 since it doubles as a protection device. perfect for the car.

 edit: e2dl, new vs. old. they revised the spec as i had thought. they are getting consistantly higher bin led's now so they can safely say it is 200 lumens. the old ones were actually between 175 to 200+ lumens. the new ones are consistantly 200 or slightly more lumens. consensus is that if you have an old one there is no reason to get a new one unless you just want another. in real world applications they are usually indistinguishable.

 music_man


----------



## marvin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_wow that's quite a blow on fancy brands like Ra Clicky and McGizmo I like their construction/appeal but not so much on their LED technology ( old and weak )._

 

Dont get me wrong, those two lights are still my go to EDC lights and they've beaten out a lot of other quality flashlights. A few extra lumens, a little extra battery life, or a bit better finish aren't noticable in every day use. User interfaces and beam patterns are.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Surefire LX1 only has max 80 lumens output, seems way too low in today's LED offering -- 4Sevens similar model will go around 200 lumens._

 

User interface. I rather like idiot proof interfaces, and the press lightly for low, press harder for high, twist to hold interface is just about perfect for me. That's the primary reason I picked up the LunaSol 20 even though it's (a) expensive and (b) titanium.

 I'd like an A1 variant of the new A2 even more, but it doesn't look like it's on Surefire's to do list. As far as lumens go, I'm not really picky. The LX1 provides sufficient light at both levels for my purposes. Far as I figure, lower output means more runtime.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i know my e2dl is a lot closer to 200 lumens than what it was originally rated at and it is over a year old! i'd rather have the e2dl than the lx2 since it doubles as a protection device. perfect for the car._

 

Trade offs aren't worth it for me. The crenelations don't do much more than add superficial cuts to blunt force trauma, makes the light harder to EDC, and makes much less socially palatable. And really, a flashlight is rarely the most effective self defense tool I have on body.


----------



## music_man

i agree about ti and flashlights because of the heat. i do find that the way ti scratches is much nicer looking ultimately than the way haIII does. i carry a ti knife and it is scratched all over but it just looks like a dull sheen. it is solid metal. when the haIII chips off to the bare metal it does not look so good to me. so really i don't know which is better.

 music_man


----------



## greenstuffs

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_i agree about ti and flashlights because of the heat. i do find that the way ti scratches is much nicer looking ultimately than the way haIII does. i carry a ti knife and it is scratched all over but it just looks like a dull sheen. it is solid metal. when the haIII chips off to the bare metal it does not look so good to me. so really i don't know which is better.

 music_man_

 

Ti lights are nice but in my opinion is that only smaller 1cell lights are good with that material, that is due to looks and weight. I had the Spy007, PD-S and few more, sold all of them and kept the PD-S i guess it will live in my pocket forever. 

 High end custom Ti lights are usually made by custom builders and they don't drive their LEDs as high as most other manufacturers do so heat is not an issue. I only need 80 lumens for high and 10 for low that is all i ask for. The rest is just unnecessary. Oh and forgot all levels must be mechanical access not pressing on and off to select level. That is just plain annoying.


----------



## ast

got my 4Sevens Quark Mini 123 and Fenix TK30. They are extremely bright for their size. TK30 has a high of 630 Lumens!!! Blinding bright. Very nice.


----------



## jfindon

So did 4Seven ever come out with that light that was supposed to compete with the Olight M30?

 Here are two pictures of my M30 and G2.


----------



## immtbiker

The Olight M30 is my next flashlight, unless anyone can tell me a horror story about it.

 I use the Fenix TK-11 at work and the TK30 at home for maximum "lum-age!" (630). 

 I gave my Surefire Strion and Stinger flashlights to my son and wife.


----------



## jfindon

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Olight M30 is my next flashlight, unless anyone can tell me a horror story about it.

 I use the Fenix TK-11 at work and the TK30 at home for maximum "lum-age!" (630). 

 I gave my Surefire Strion and Stinger flashlights to my son and wife._

 

Can't say I've heard anything terrible about it, I've certainly never had an issue with it. Only thing some people find annoying is the "flickering" in the dimmest mode, but I can't even tell it's there. Something to do with the PWM.

 Get some rechargeable 18500s and you're good to go. And the carrying case/stuff they give you is awesome. I use a diffuser a ton, and the extender tube for using 18650 batteries is a nice touch (though it's too big for my liking with that installed).


----------



## immtbiker

That's cool....I never use the dimmest mode on any of my flashlights.

 Will the 18500 batteries charge in my 18650 charger or is it a different size/charge?
 I can't find the length posted on any websites.


----------



## jfindon

Which charger do you have? The 18650s are longer than the 18500s so I'm not sure if yours will charge them both... I have this charger and it'll do both kinds:

Ultrafire wf-139 Lithium Ion battery charger 14500, 17500, 17670, 18500, 18650, 18670


----------



## immtbiker

No, I have this one (Tenergy TL-100):







 One more charger for the overstuffed drawer, or since I have 3 extra 18650 batteries, I guess I could use the add-on, but I really would prefer the smaller version of the M30.

 Thanks, BTW.


----------



## ast

Anybody tried the new Olight SR90 "Intimidator" flashlight with SST-90 LED with 2200 Lumen ?!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 brighter than car headlight:


----------



## Afrikane

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anybody tried the new Olight SR90 "Intimidator" flashlight with SST-90 LED with 2200 Lumen ?!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 brighter than car headlight:_

 

Got one incoming, should be here in a week or two.


----------



## immtbiker

2200 lumens?
 6 hours at 700 lumens...that's impressive. Although, it does take 6 batteries to make that happen. 

 Pretty soon, we are going to able to touch the moon with a flashlight.


----------



## Samgotit

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Pretty soon, we are going to able to touch the moon with a flashlight._

 

That's beautiful, Biker. 

 My Fenix LD10 in my little buddy. I've used it for everything from locating spilled sticks of 5mm lead on a dark tile floor, to something as unintended as calming a crying baby at night by waving the beam around on a back drop of pine trees. Babies will eat that up like a cat does a laser pointer.


----------



## jfindon

If only they could get that much power out of 2-3 cells 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll never own a flashlight as large at those.


----------



## music_man

someone go over to cpf please. search for 200 lumen e2dl. i have an old one and a new one. i cannot tell any difference! they are both darn stinking bright though. i guess they always were 200 lumens after all. sf says my old one is not but i beg to differ.

 music_man


----------



## music_man

sorry i had to post again. sr90, must have! best place to get it? that is freaking off the chain! to think i was playing with a mere 200 lumens. i still do not know if that is brighter than the led headlights on my '10 s65. everyone "flashes" me thinking my hi's are on. then i flash back and they are probably like, dang!

 still 2200 lumens in a package that small? oh yeah. that also seems to be a single die led!

 edit: battery junction has it for $400. sold.

 music_man


----------



## immtbiker

Actually, it's the same length as my Fenix TK30, which is approx ~ the same size as my 3D-cell Mag light, but half the thickness and weight, and the Maglight probably outputs 80 lumens, not 2200. so, even though it's 12 1/2 inches long, the Mag light is a baby pulling a steamroller in comparison. So it's not really that big compared to flashlights of yesteryear. So, are you looking for power and not a , it's not that big if you are looking for something to carry and not put in your pocket.

 As Kevin once pointed out to me, as soon as we went away from the common incandescent, even Halogen, the sky's the limit (not the moon, but maybe some deep sky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), boldly going where no other flashlight has ever gone before.


----------



## jfindon

Will there ever be lights that bring in a size of the M30 or smaller? I can't even carry that thing comfortably.

 EDIT: This is just ridiculous to me.


----------



## music_man

uh oh. i am going to see if i can cancel my order. i did not realize it is that big! big deal it is 2200 lumens, just carry a car with you lol.

 music_man


----------



## Palpatine

Wow...that thing is huge!


----------



## Minishark

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Palpatine* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Wow...that thing is huge!_

 

TWSS


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *music_man* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_uh oh. i am going to see if i can cancel my order. i did not realize it is that big! big deal it is 2200 lumens, just carry a car with you lol.

 music_man_

 

They are tearing down Giants Stadium. Maybe we can get some stadium lights instead. Sure, you might have to wait for them to warm up, but you never know when you are going to need to search and rescue some deer out of the bushes


----------



## Afrikane

The Intimidator name is a bit of a misnomer for a search and rescue type light.


----------



## music_man

10x dominator then? that is old news now i guess.

 music_man


----------



## ast

Another real LED "intimidator" with 3000+ Lumens!!! 

*Elektro Lumens **FireSword-IV*


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Another real LED "intimidator" with 3000+ Lumens!!! 

*Elektro Lumens **FireSword-IV*
















_

 

Cool!!


----------



## jfindon

That one looks much more reasonable in size... I need to look up some more info on it. I don't really have a need for something that insanely bright and would miss the different settings, but man it would be awesome to have something that capable.


 EDIT: http://picasaweb.google.com.au/glenn...iJluO-4cj88gE#


----------



## ast

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jfindon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_That one looks much more reasonable in size... I need to look up some more info on it. I don't really have a need for something that insanely bright and would miss the different settings, but man it would be awesome to have something that capable.


 EDIT: Picasa Web Albums - Glenn - backyard




_

 



 WOW! you got them all.


----------



## jfindon

Not me, I just found the link on the CPF


----------



## atbglenn

2 Inova x1
 2 Streamlight Microstream (amazingly bright for it's size)
 1 Streamlight Stylus PRO
 1 Cheapo Chinese 32 LED's (not bad really)
 1 Inova X03
 1 Inova T5 (Latest Version)
 2 Mag Light 4 D Cell


----------



## dishkyun

Whats your take on Light for Life Flashlight UC3.400


----------



## kwkarth

from what I've read, in real life use, you get about 15 minutes of light at the 270 lm level, then you have to recharge again. Also, the self discharge is very high, so basically, you have to keep it in the charger all the time, or at least fully recharge it before every use.


----------



## music_man

i saw a 235 lumen 2x123 multi color light at gander mtn(house brand). i kind of doubt it is 235 lumens though. it boasts a cree xre(q4). that is not going to be 235 lumens afaik.

 target has inova x5's on clearance for about 14 bucks. the problem is the one with the copyright 2009 on the back has had issues for most folks. actually that is not a problem though since most all of targets stock are 2007 and 2008.

 music_man


----------



## mierenneuker

Just ordered a Quark Mini AA in Neutral white and some 14500 li-ion batteries.
 Hope I won't be disapointed


----------



## Afrikane

Still waiting for the Olight SR90; lunar new year festivities have put a brake on shipping.


----------



## dishkyun

Could anyone experienced let me know if bigger Pelican 8060 is worth the extra $25 compared to the more popular 7060?


----------



## Afrikane

Yes, it is very big 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Seen here next to a Surefire M6 for scale:


----------



## music_man

to me that does not really count as a "flashlight". i tend to think of a flashlight as something reasonably portable. i bet you'd get some looks if you could manage to fit that in your trouser pocket lol. i am glad they excepted the cancellation of my order a few hours after i placed it.

 music_man


----------



## jfindon

Yeah there's no way I'd ever buy that. Now that other one I posted on the last page, that's do-able because it's not as fat as the Olight.


----------



## Afrikane

Indeed, it is not designed to be looking for keys in the sock drawer. For the intended purpose of security or search and rescue it might just be the ticket though.


----------



## dishkyun

Man that thing is huge and bright!


----------



## Rockford

I use the pelicans the most.


----------



## music_man

is that thing by the keyboard the bottom of a small animal water bottle lol. that just came to mind what it looks like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 music_man


----------



## PScal

Has anyone gotten the new maglite xl100? It is a new 3xaaa LED light with an accelerometer driven interface. Very cool little light.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *PScal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Has anyone gotten the new maglite xl100? It is a new 3xaaa LED light with an accelerometer driven interface. Very cool little light._

 

So far, I haven't found a place to buy one locally.


----------



## dishkyun

YouTube - Good Stuff : New Maglite XL100 Review

Amazon.com: MAGLITE XL100 LED Flashlight, Black: Sports & Outdoors


----------



## JarodL1

Anything out there that would be considered better then the Surefire LX2, in a similar size? Price not an issue.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JarodL1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anything out there that would be considered better then the Surefire LX2, in a similar size? Price not an issue._

 

Jarod,
 "Better" than the SF LX2 in what way? There are a number of torches that could be considered "better" than the LX2 depending upon your criteria.

 Please, tell us more!

 k


----------



## JarodL1

^^I want a LED flashlight for everyday use that isn't the size of a musical instrument and doesn't measure battery life in minutes. Besides that I have no real "criteria".


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *JarodL1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_^^I want a LED flashlight for everyday use that isn't the size of a musical instrument and doesn't measure battery life in minutes. Besides that I have no real "criteria"._

 

In that case, the choices available to you should be almost limitless.

 The Mag XL100 being discussed above should be more than sufficient for your needs.

 Any of the Quark series from 4Sevens would meet your needs. If ruggedness and simplicity are of primary importance to you, then consider the Elzetta ZFL-M60. It is so well made (here in the USA) that it makes the SF seem like a toy by comparison. So, my friend, decide what is most important to you first to narrow down your choices.

 k


----------



## JarodL1

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_In that case, the choices available to you should be almost limitless.

 The Mag XL100 being discussed above should be more than sufficient for your needs.

 Any of the Quark series from 4Sevens would meet your needs. If ruggedness and simplicity are of primary importance to you, then consider the Elzetta ZFL-M60. It is so well made (here in the USA) that it makes the SF seem like a toy by comparison. So, my friend, decide what is most important to you first to narrow down your choices.

 k_

 

Thanks. The Elzetta seems to be the only one you listed that might be on par in terms of quality/functionality of the Surefire. Although I do like the Surefire's form factor a little more. 

 Are there any other lights out there that are better quality/performance wise then Surefire? Again, I don't care about value per $, just the flat out best quality lights.


----------



## marvin

As far as the Surefire LX2 goes, I'll note that its UI type is taste specific. It gives up the "click to hold" mode in order to have easily accessible dual output levels and still be tactically correct (read: high immediately available, same button press result every time).

 The Surefire E1B, E2D, E1L, E2L are more suitable for most users than the LX2 is.

 The Elzetta is BIG. The Surefire 6P is already a sizeable light and the Elzetta is effectively an uparmored version of that light.

 If cost effectiveness isn't an issue, check out the Ra Clicky. Well built light that's very pocketable with an extremely versatile UI. Overpriced perhaps, but that's the breaks when dealing with a smaller shop.

 If money isn't an issue, check out the Customs section of candlepowerforums.com. Some great lights there at "money no object" prices, and a lot more at "almost reasonable" prices.

 I wouldn't disregard the 4Sevens Quarks either. They're as well made as any Surefire, if not quite there in ultimate durability (read: not quite as good when used as a prybar). They only thing they really give up is the ability to lockout the tailcap to disable the light. Surefire anodizes the threads on the tailcap interface. Quark doesn't.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *marvin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_As far as the Surefire LX2 goes, I'll note that its UI type is taste specific. It gives up the "click to hold" mode in order to have easily accessible dual output levels and still be tactically correct (read: high immediately available, same button press result every time).

 The Surefire E1B, E2D, E1L, E2L are more suitable for most users than the LX2 is.

 The Elzetta is BIG. The Surefire 6P is already a sizeable light and the Elzetta is effectively an uparmored version of that light.

 If cost effectiveness isn't an issue, check out the Ra Clicky. Well built light that's very pocketable with an extremely versatile UI. Overpriced perhaps, but that's the breaks when dealing with a smaller shop.

 If money isn't an issue, check out the Customs section of candlepowerforums.com. Some great lights there at "money no object" prices, and a lot more at "almost reasonable" prices.

 I wouldn't disregard the 4Sevens Quarks either. They're as well made as any Surefire, if not quite there in ultimate durability (read: not quite as good when used as a prybar). They only thing they really give up is the ability to lockout the tailcap to disable the light. Surefire anodizes the threads on the tailcap interface. Quark doesn't._

 

The RA is a good suggestion. The Elzetta is not a big light. It is smaller than the 6P, but it is far more rugged.


----------



## marvin

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *kwkarth* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The RA is a good suggestion. The Elzetta is not a big light. It is smaller than the 6P, but it is far more rugged._

 

I stand corrected. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Must have gotten a wire crossed somewhere back there.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *marvin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I stand corrected. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Must have gotten a wire crossed somewhere back there._

 

The Elzetta is a stunner for me. I was shocked the first time I opened the box on mine because it was far more compact than it looked in the pictures...the execution is so precise,....and the output from that M-60 Malkoff drop in... 

 About as perfect a beam as I've ever seen.

 It amazes and delights me every time I fire it up. Awesome light!

http://www.pts-flashlights.com/produ...d=172-173-6699


----------



## wolfen68

I haven't read this entire thread...but I had to post as a result of a chuckle I had the other day....

 I've always appreciated a good flashlight and have always had a Princeton tec LED headlamp or traditional mini maglight close at hand. A couple of weeks ago, I was at a gun show with my dad and I saw a small LED flashlight that absolutely blew me away. In a fully lit exposition center, this flashlight could put the beam on the opposite wall of the building. I don't remember the brand, but it was rated at 240 lumens.

 Since I've learned that there is a forum out there for every little hobby, I looked around to do some research because I was definitely behind the times on flashlights. I found candlepowerforums.com (which is a great website that would make Head-fi proud) and had to laugh as I saw several familiar Head-fi folks such as.....kwkarth. Imagine that, head-fiers as all around gear heads.... 

 I did some research and finally bought a Eagletac P20A2 MKII flashlight. I am amazed by its output and am totally satisfied. This little minimag sized light beats out every other light I've ever owned many times over (including my Princeton tec pistol grip scuba light that has impressed me all these years). Add to that a jakstrap and you have an excellent headlamp as well. 

 My only minor complaint is that there is a little bit of battery rattle (as I'm sure the battery tube is slightly oversized for rechargeables), and I can't see how the front lens could be water tight as there is no o-ring in the design.


----------



## mierenneuker

My (major) complaint about Eagletac is their non-existent custumer service. Trying to rech them now for more than four months and still only one (useless) reply.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mierenneuker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My (major) complaint about Eagletac is their non-existent custumer service. Trying to rech them now for more than four months and still only one (useless) reply._

 

I had the same bad luck with Eagle Tac until they switched their US customer support over to PTS (Pacific Tactical Solutions) Flashlights in Wenatchee, Washington. Mike at PTS has been awesome in support of EagleTac.

 He more than made good on every unfulfilled promise from EagleTac. Because of his support I would not hesitate to do business with PTS/EagleTac.

Tactical Flashlights by EagleTac, Wolf Eyes and Fenix - Pacific Tactical Solutions

 Pacific Tactial Solutions Inc.
 331 Valley Mall Parkway, Ste, 245
 East Wenatchee, WA 98802
 Phone: (509) 214-0302
 Fax: (509) 214-0301
support@pacifictacticalsolutions.com


----------



## JarodL1

Anyone know the difference between the LX2 and the E2DL?


----------



## music_man

the newer e2dl is pretty much the same head as the lx2. most people prefer the design of the lx2.

 music_man


----------



## marvin

Mostly interface. E2DL is a clicky. Press for light and click to hold. Release and press/click again to change modes. LX2 is pushbutton twisty. Press lightly for low, hard for high, and twist to hold. 

 The A2 is a nicer version of the LX2, same UI but with secondary LEDs to provide a flood on low and a primary LED to provide a focused beam on high.


----------



## mierenneuker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mierenneuker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_My (major) complaint about Eagletac is their non-existent custumer service. Trying to rech them now for more than four months and still only one (useless) reply._

 

Oh, lol.
 They replied on 19 april to a mail I sent March 6th


----------



## mierenneuker

Well, I'm going to sell my T20C2 and buy a TK12 XP-G R5


----------



## n00b

Anyone excited about the new reflectored headlamps from Zebralight?

 H31w looks goooood


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *n00b* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Anyone excited about the new reflectored headlamps from Zebralight?

 H31w looks goooood_

 

Yup!


----------



## n00b

haha yeah i'm kinda disappointed it got pushed back til this weekend, my birthday is on wednesday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

 hopefully it has a keychain attachment point a la h30 so i can replace the QMini123 on my keychain for some hands-free lighting. such a versatile light!


----------



## Sceptre

Hi all.

 I've been lurking this thread for a while without posting.

 I have been a flashightaholic for many years. Maglight made a ton of cash from me as a kid.

 I just recieved my Fenix PD10Ti. What a gem of an EDC.

 Any other owners of that one here?

 Regards

 Sceptre


----------



## Hot0m

I've started my own flashlight collection over the past year. It first started with a little keychain light called the Photon Micro Light II...and then another for each set of keys... Followed by a Fenix L2D & P3D on clearance from 4sevens.com....and finally the Streamlight Microstream penlight & keymate titanium.


----------



## white_feather

I have the Fenix PD30.


----------



## WithBadIntent

I bought a Photon Freedom Micro and a MicroLight I about a week ago. Hopefully on Friday I should have Fenix PD10 and PD20 arriving.


----------



## ledflashlightwwx

hi ,Kevin , the flashlight is power light ?? how many Watte??


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





ledflashlightwwx said:


> hi ,Kevin , the flashlight is power light ?? how many Watte??


 

 Excuse me?


----------



## Edwood

My most recent acquisition is the Surefire Saint Minimus.  I had the regular Saint, but never had to use the big battery box.
   
  Love it's ergonomics and the rotary brightness control. 
   
  My gripes are the beam quality (pretty nasty Cree X-RE beam though the TIR optics), but I suppose it's a good compromise between distance and close up use.  And the lowest setting is still pretty bright.  I would prefer the brightness curve to be larger.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





edwood said:


> My most recent acquisition is the Surefire Saint Minimus.  I had the regular Saint, but never had to use the big battery box.
> 
> Love it's ergonomics and the rotary brightness control.
> 
> My gripes are the beam quality (pretty nasty Cree X-RE beam though the TIR optics), but I suppose it's a good compromise between distance and close up use.  And the lowest setting is still pretty bright.  I would prefer the brightness curve to be larger.


 
  I've been fairly happy with the Fenix HP-10 for an all purpose headlamp, although I do like the size and UI in the SF Saint Minimus, I haven't sprung for one of those yet.


----------



## Edwood

I really like the lightweight and balance of the Saint Minimus.  And being a glasses wearer as well, I've had no real problems with glare shining through the top of my glasses, as the Saint sticks out just far enough.
   
  -Ed


----------



## Audio-Omega

My Quark 123 R2 edition is getting dimmer even with new batteries.  I suspect it's the light because the batteries worked fine with other lights.  Does anyone have similar problem ?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> My Quark 123 R2 edition is getting dimmer even with new batteries.  I suspect it's the light because the batteries worked fine with other lights.  Does anyone have similar problem ?


 

 When is the last time you cleaned and lubed the threads and other contacts?  That will make _*ALL*_ the difference in the world.


----------



## mierenneuker

Sold my T20c2, bought a TK12 R5, mucht better.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> When is the last time you cleaned and lubed the threads and other contacts?  That will make _*ALL*_ the difference in the world. have


 

 I have never cleaned it.  It goes to maximum brightness and dims after a few seconds or minutes.  I can get it to maximum again by switching it off and on.  It might be the circuit causing the problem.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> I have never cleaned it.  It goes to maximum brightness and dims after a few seconds or minutes.  I can get it to maximum again by switching it off and on.  It might be the circuit causing the problem.


 

 Yes, you might be right, but it may still be a simple matter of cleaning and lubing the threads.  Why not call their customer support, which is very good in my experience, btw, and describe the problem to them.  They will give you an RMA if the light is defective.


----------



## kwkarth

Since you're in OZ, you may consider using Skype for your call.  About 2 cents a minute.  Or if you have a local dealer, that's first option anyway.
  Best of luck!


----------



## Audio-Omega

Thanks kwkarth.  In the meantime I might get Fenix PD20.


----------



## Edwood

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> I have never cleaned it.  It goes to maximum brightness and dims after a few seconds or minutes.  I can get it to maximum again by switching it off and on.  It might be the circuit causing the problem.


 

 Yeah sounds like it.
   
  Are you using both primaries and rechargables?
   
  -Ed


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





edwood said:


> Yeah sounds like it.
> 
> Are you using both primaries and rechargables?
> 
> -Ed


 
  At the same time???


----------



## Edwood

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> At the same time???


 

 LOL, well if it were a two cell light, that would be a disaster.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I meant does he switched back and forth between them.
   
  I find my Saint Minimus does not seem to like 3.6V Lithium Ion cells when they get low.  I think it trips some kind of protection circuit as it won't turn on with a freshly charged cell.  I have to put a 3V primary CR123A in, power it up, then put a rechargeable in.
   
  -Ed


----------



## Audio-Omega

It takes a single cr123 and I don't have a rechargeable to try.  The good news is that I have ordered a Fenix PD20.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  Its functions are quite similar to Quark 123.  I wonder what's its build quality is like though.


----------



## white_feather

I have the Fenix PD30 and it is awesome!


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> It takes a single cr123 and I don't have a rechargeable to try.  The good news is that I have ordered a Fenix PD20.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Build quality between Fenix and 4Sevens is very comparable.  If you like one, you'll like the other.


----------



## Lazarus Short

Nooz flash!
   
  I was at Sears the other night with my wife, who was looking for some sewing machine parts.  I spied the flashlights, and wandered over, to see the usual stuff, including the new LED Maglights, and that is exciting enough, but there were also drop-in LED replacements for conventional flashlight lamps.  Just the lamp now, not the entire assembly.  They were about $15, so we bought one, took it home, and I dropped it into a double-D-cell Maglight.  Slick. The fit is excellent, the beam is bright & beautiful, and it still focuses.  I'll be upgrading our other Maglight soon.  Note that this a Sears item.
   
  Also for sale there was a 220 lumen flashlight, for only about $30, but my enthusiasm waned when I saw that it was rechargeable.


----------



## immtbiker

I've got 2 220 Lumen rechargeable lights (one Fenix and one Streamlight) and they last a long time.
   
  I changed over all of my AA Maglights to LED with on/off click switches, but didn't know that they had one for my Double-D!


----------



## Edwood

I'll be bringing at least two flashlights to CanJam, for anyone that would be interested.  They're two that I EDC anyways.  One's my Surefire L4 modded by Arcmania with a 15W Ostar.  It's hella bright at it's brightest setting and burns through batteries quickly.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The other is  an Arcmania Extreme III Cree version, my favorite AAA powered light.
   
  -Ed


----------



## wolfen68

If there's an unofficial FlashJam starting, I'll have to bring my Eagletac P20A2 MKII.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Fenix PD20 is not bad at all.  The exterior is very smooth to hold and its switch is solid.  The light is white unlike my Quark 123 which has a tint of yellow, but I could easily live with either tint.  The only thing I dislike is the clip but it can be removed.


----------



## Edwood

Quote: 





wolfen68 said:


> If there's an unofficial FlashJam starting, I'll have to bring my Eagletac P20A2 MKII.


 

 Actually, members at CPF do have something like that called Photon Fest.  And it's been running longer than CanJam.  
   
  -Ed


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





edwood said:


> Actually, members at CPF do have something like that called Photon Fest.  And it's been running longer than CanJam.
> 
> -Ed


 
  We'll have our own little photon fest while we're at CanJam in a couple weeks, eh Ed?


----------



## wolfen68

That's great ....sounds like fun.
  Quote: 





edwood said:


> Actually, members at CPF do have something like that called Photon Fest.  And it's been running longer than CanJam.
> 
> -Ed


----------



## Edwood

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> We'll have our own little photon fest while we're at CanJam in a couple weeks, eh Ed?


 

 Hey, Kevin.  You coming to CanJam?
   
  Should I bring my LED Zep modded Surefire M6 with 7x R2 Cree with Megalennium body? Heheh.   It's insanely bright.  Not sure if the TSA will have a problem with it. It's quite the overkill flashlight for urban use.  Was a lot of fun to use in Scottsdale, where they don't believe in street lights of any kind.
   
  -Ed


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





edwood said:


> Hey, Kevin.  You coming to CanJam?
> 
> Should I bring my LED Zep modded Surefire M6 with 7x R2 Cree with Megalennium body? Heheh.   It's insanely bright.  Not sure if the TSA will have a problem with it. It's quite the overkill flashlight for urban use.  Was a lot of fun to use in Scottsdale, where they don't believe in street lights of any kind.
> 
> -Ed


 

 Yup!  I'm planning on being there.  I've spent a lot of time in North Scottsdale, so I know the area well.  My dad and my brother had houses in the area just off of Pinnacle Peak and N. Scottsdale Rd.  Actually right behind Sonoran Hills Park.
   
  I'll probably bring a few lights, but no "big guns" as I'll have other junk I will be dragging along.  Have you seen the Malkoff based Elzetta ZFL-M60?  All American made and built like a battleship.  So we've gotta hook up at the Jam!


----------



## Edwood

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Yup!  I'm planning on being there.  I've spent a lot of time in North Scottsdale, so I know the area well.  My dad and my brother had houses in the area just off of Pinnacle Peak and N. Scottsdale Rd.  Actually right behind Sonoran Hills Park.
> 
> I'll probably bring a few lights, but no "big guns" as I'll have other junk I will be dragging along.  Have you seen the Malkoff based Elzetta ZFL-M60?  All American made and built like a battleship.  So we've gotta hook up at the Jam!


 

 Yeah, I'll bring my 15 watt Ostar modded L4 and a AAA light at the least.
   
  -Ed


----------



## Detroit

I'll probably have my Fenix PD30 on me when I go. I'd love to check out everyone's lights. We'll have to meet up when it gets dark out


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





detroit said:


> I'll probably have my Fenix PD30 on me when I go. I'd love to check out everyone's lights. We'll have to meet up when it gets dark out


 

 Definitely!


----------



## wolfen68

I'm definitely curious by how much these modded or specialty brands will own my Eagletac....CanJam will pose another opportunity that was originally unexpected. 
   
  If you guys are willing and able, I would be very appreciative if you brought some of your "wow" LED hardware.


----------



## Audio-Omega

My Quark 123 is working again.  The head unit was replaced due to a faulty circuitry.


----------



## florinbaiduc

Maglite XL100 with inertial sensor user interface - 3 watts and plenty of very interesting functions 
  have a look here:
  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wIEgg44mXE


----------



## MCC

Quote: 





florinbaiduc said:


> Maglite XL100 with inertial sensor user interface - 3 watts and plenty of very interesting functions
> have a look here:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wIEgg44mXE


 

 Wow, haven't seen that new model until now. And it looks like they're still made in the USA unlike 99.999% of anything I can think of.
   
  I have a couple Mini Maglites myself but they've been replaced with a TrustFire P7-F16 that I've modded with a 2.5A regulated driver. The construction is junk when compared to a Maglite but it also works and it's obscenely bright.


----------



## atbglenn

I just added a Fenix LD20 R4 to my collection. So far I'm loving it. Anyone else have one?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





florinbaiduc said:


> Maglite XL100 with inertial sensor user interface - 3 watts and plenty of very interesting functions
> have a look here:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wIEgg44mXE


 

 I like the light, and have one, but I wish it was about half the current size and used CR123s instead of AAAs.
  Fun to play with though.


----------



## jfindon

I haven't been keeping up to date with new lights lately, anything that bests the Olight M30 in a similar size yet?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





jfindon said:


> I haven't been keeping up to date with new lights lately, anything that bests the Olight M30 in a similar size yet?


 

 Not to my knowledge.


----------



## appophylite

Picked up an nice little flashlight at a local outfitter's a couple of weeks back with my quarterly customer dividend:
   

  Nebo AT10D (looks like from the printing on the side). For $10, its not a bad EDC flashlight at all and throws a lot of light very clearly.


----------



## LordofDoom

Quote: 





atbglenn said:


> I just added a Fenix LD20 R4 to my collection. So far I'm loving it. Anyone else have one?


 

 Just ordered an LD10 R4 before I leave for college.  Somehow convinced my dad that a high-quality flashlight was crucial to studying.  (Not that it doesn't help... but crucial isn't really probably very accurate )


----------



## atbglenn

Quote: 





lordofdoom said:


> Just ordered an LD10 R4 before I leave for college.  Somehow convinced my dad that a high-quality flashlight was crucial to studying.  (Not that it doesn't help... but crucial isn't really probably very accurate )


 

 Looks like a really nice pocket flashlight. I'm sure you're be as thrilled as I am with my LD20. I just might order one to replace my Streamlight Microstream I carry with me at all times. Let me know how you like it


----------



## tamu

Got a Fenix LD01 last week and I am amazed by the power. Also got a LT1 - LT2 from fenix and LD01 is definitely comparable.. and it works with 1 aaa!


----------



## ozz

Just got a Fenix PD-30 and am amazed at the output this has.


----------



## Audio-Omega

My newest addition is a Nitecore Ex11.  It has similar build quality as Ex10 except it's a bit smaller.  This comes with 200 lumen brightness.  I have never experienced any problems with Nitecore torches so I have faith in this one.  It's a replacement for a faulty Fenix.


----------



## HonestBlues

I have a couple of Olights around here...a good small flashlight is worth several sets of headphones when you are suddenly in the dark.


----------



## wyager

Quark AA^2, Neutral white, tactical.
  Nitecore D10, ramping UI, I added an XP-G R4 neutral emitter to replace the stock cool white XP-E R2.
  My EDC is a maratac AAA.
   
  These are all the lights I really care about, I have some others though. Thinking about getting the new HDS systems clicky light whenever it comes out.
   
  I got the D10 over the D11 because A)I like the UI a lot better, the new one is just stupid and B)the new ones have awful (2.5+mA) parasitic drain with alkaline or NiMH batteries.


----------



## mikop

Received my 2 Zebralight a few days ago. a H51w and a H51f.  Have a H51 coming in a few days so I am pretty set with my headlamps.
  I use them mainly for work when I need to work in the datacenter and see ports and read off labels etc and also for around the place looking for items.
   
  Love the Zebralight. Small and easy to use.  The UI and the light levels are nice.  It is bright and last a long time running on 1 AA.  It is also very comfortable too. You don't have something hard imprinting itself on your forehead.  I also think it is very clean looking.
   
  I have other lights, a few Energizer Hard case headlamp (Jockstrap type) and flashlights and some other like the Stanley Tripod thingy etc etc
   
  I also bought 2 Smith & Wesson Galaxy Elite light from woot a few weeks back.
   

   
  Trying to resist the temptation to buy the Fenix TK50.  Probably will give in and get it, but I am counting on my need to buy adapter for my Eneloop batteries will help me hold out just a bit longer...


----------



## LordofDoom

Quote: 





atbglenn said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 It's been amazing.  I think at some point I'm going to order another flashlight just for the hell of it.  My carry feels lopsided since I've got a Benchmade 557S and Fenix LD10R4 in my left front pocket and nothing on the right... perhaps an LD20


----------



## wyager

Quote: 





lordofdoom said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  How about a quark AA^2? It can do a few things the fenix can't.


----------



## LordofDoom

So it looks! I'm waiting on a check in the mail and I may consider it.  I ended up spending surplus funds on late christmas presents for friends since they arrived back on campus with presents for me @_@
  
  Quote: 





wyager said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cyberspyder

Not the latest or greatest, but it has served me faithfully without breaking down, my Surefire A2 Aviator (the one with the regulated incan)


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> Not the latest or greatest, but it has served me faithfully without breaking down, my Surefire A2 Aviator (the one with the regulated incan)


 

 The A2 is absolutely a true classic in photonic torch history.


----------



## mikop

I've been playing with my Fenix TK-50    Love the more retro look ( It does feel like you can hit someone with it) and it throws deceivingly far.
   
  I also received my 3rd zebralight, a H51


----------



## LordofDoom

Quote: 





wyager said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Just placed an order for one.  It's going to become my primary.


----------



## yifu

Im waiting on a Cree Q5 LED equiped flashlight with a 18650 battery. If it arrives and is as bright as 200-300 lumens which people over at candlepower say, i will have found a new hobby!


----------



## jfindon

Just bought a Fenix TK35.  Cheap as hell and looks great.


----------



## yliu

Ordered the Led Lenser M7! It should arrive in a few weeks.


----------



## LordofDoom

Ordered the Quark AA^2, and after much deliberation with Amazon, it finally arrived.  I actually ended up with it free because it came a good 7 days late on a 2 day order (and they lost its tracking on it...).


----------



## Audio-Omega

Klarus NT10 is now my number one light.  It's a bit longer than Nitecore EX11 so that makes it easier to hold.  The interesting part is that it has two switches, a tail switch and a side switch.  To turn it on, off and momentarily, press the tail switch.  Use the side switch for fixed brightness settings.  Hopefully this light is as reliable as Nitecore.


----------



## yliu

A question for more experienced flashlight users:
  Can I use Lithium batteries or NiMH rechargeables on my flashlight?
   
  The manufacturer recommends alkalines for their flashlights, and the flashlight i have (Led Lenser M7) has a voltage controller or something that keeps the brightness the same even if the battery is low.


----------



## marvin

Recommendations to use alkaline batteries are usually an indication that a product should not be used with Zinc Carbon (usually labeled General Purpose) or Zinc Chloride (usually labeled Heavy Duty) batteries. Alkaline batteries hold up better under high current draw conditions than either of those chemistries.

 Alkaline batteries can generally be replaced by NiMH or lithium batteries with approximately the same voltage output. There are occasionally fitment issues, but nothing that will damage or destroy the light.


----------



## fatcat28037

Just bought one of these to carry in my wifes car.


----------



## jfindon

Thought I'd post a comparison between the joke of a flashlight and my TK35.  The joke being a 3 cell Maglite.
   

   
   
  I guess you'll have to click it, I really hate whatever forum software this is using.


----------



## kwkarth

Pretty dramatic difference!  (TK35 / Mag Lite)


----------



## kwkarth

Lately, I've been trying out things on the diminutive / EDC side of things..
   
  I really like the new Preons.  Lots of photonic power in such a diminutive package!


----------



## yliu

Quote: 





marvin said:


> Recommendations to use alkaline batteries are usually an indication that a product should not be used with Zinc Carbon (usually labeled General Purpose) or Zinc Chloride (usually labeled Heavy Duty) batteries. Alkaline batteries hold up better under high current draw conditions than either of those chemistries.
> 
> Alkaline batteries can generally be replaced by NiMH or lithium batteries with approximately the same voltage output. There are occasionally fitment issues, but nothing that will damage or destroy the light.


 


  I thought Lithium batteries have a slightly higher voltage than the others, I just don't want to burn out the LED in my flashlight.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





yliu said:


> I thought Lithium batteries have a slightly higher voltage than the others, I just don't want to burn out the LED in my flashlight.


 

 If we're talking about the AA form factor, yes, the output of a lithium is slightly higher than that of an alkaline, which is slightly higher than that of NiMH, or NiCad.
   
  With multiple cells you can get into trouble occasionally.  With my Fenix TK-40 which takes 8 x AA cells, there is a small but real risk of over driving the leds with lithiums.
   
  The NiMH works very well in this light because it has the current delivery capability that exceeds that of alkalines.


----------



## yliu

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> If we're talking about the AA form factor, yes, the output of a lithium is slightly higher than that of an alkaline, which is slightly higher than that of NiMH, or NiCad.
> 
> With multiple cells you can get into trouble occasionally.  With my Fenix TK-40 which takes 8 x AA cells, there is a small but real risk of over driving the leds with lithiums.
> 
> The NiMH works very well in this light because it has the current delivery capability that exceeds that of alkalines.


 


  Thanks! I got my Led Lenser M7 was doing some research of what batteries should I use. When alkaline batteries are draining, the voltage gets lower and lower. With NiMH batteries the voltage stays pretty much the same and it suddenly goes away when the battery has no power anymore.
   
  So the M7 has a circuit (or something like that) that keeps the voltage the same so you get a constant brightness no matter how much you (alkaline) battery is used. Will that circuit still work with NiMH, since NiMH and Alkalines act differently when being drained.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





yliu said:


> Thanks! I got my Led Lenser M7 was doing some research of what batteries should I use. When alkaline batteries are draining, the voltage gets lower and lower. With NiMH batteries the voltage stays pretty much the same and it suddenly goes away when the battery has no power anymore.
> 
> So the M7 has a circuit (or something like that) that keeps the voltage the same so you get a constant brightness no matter how much you (alkaline) battery is used. Will that circuit still work with NiMH, since NiMH and Alkalines act differently when being drained.


 

 Virtually every good modern led flashlight uses pretty sophisticated voltage/current regulation circuits these days.  I am not aware of a quality modern AA flashlight that will not work with NiMH cells.  Just remember, when you're out of juice, you're out of juice, and yes, that comes upon you more by surprise with rechargeables than with primaries.


----------



## yliu

Thanks a lot for kwkarth and all of your guys help! 
  I haven't seen much forums with so much helpful people, you can just ask about any gadget and there will be an expert on it here on headfi!


----------



## marvin

Quote: 





jfindon said:


> Thought I'd post a comparison between the joke of a flashlight and my TK35.  The joke being a 3 cell Maglite.


 

 Yep, an incan 3D Maglite only outputs 45 lumens. Surefire's P60 lamp had a bit more voltage to work with and was a bit better at 60 lumens. These days, I get that sort of performance from a dinky 1x AAA Preon. It's amazing how much LEDs have improved flashlights in such a short amount of time.


----------



## yliu

Got my Led Lenser M7! Very bright, and feels durable.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





marvin said:


> Yep, an incan 3D Maglite only outputs 45 lumens. Surefire's P60 lamp had a bit more voltage to work with and was a bit better at 60 lumens. These days, I get that sort of performance from a dinky 1x AAA Preon. It's amazing how much LEDs have improved flashlights in such a short amount of time.


 

 No kidding!  It is truly amazing.  I think my Surefire C3 hasn't been fired up for two or more years.  I get well over twice the lumens (almost 3x) from less than half the power in my Olight Triton, and it (the Triton) has been old news for over a year already.
   

   
   
*Staff Choice: MC-E Class Flashlight of the Year 2009!*
*Olight M30 Triton MC-E LED 700 Lumens!* 
In addition to offering Olights world-class quality construction and engineering the M30 introduces Olight's all-new 'Special Operations' user interface which allows for *ONE HANDED OPERATION of the light with direct access to illumination mode AND tactical strobing.* The M30 Triton outputs an amazing 700 lumens on high output, a double striking bezel design and special anti-rolling design. Designed with the direct input of law enforcement and soldiers the M30 is also an ideal choice for adventure, hunting, and other tough and hazardous tasks that require the brightest and most compact package available. 

*Product Data:*

 LED: CREE MC-E led (M-bin)700 Lumens (at emitter)
 Battery Options in 3 Cell Configuration:
 3 x CR123A/RCR123A batteries
 2 x 18500 Protected Li-Ion

 Battery Options in 4 Cell Configuration w/included extender tube:
 4 x CR123A *(Note: 4 x RCR123A's CANNOT be used with extender.)*
 2 x 18650 Protected Li-ion

 Dimension 43.5mm/1.71"(D)X176.9mm/6.96"(L)
 Dimension with extender tube 43.5mm/1.71"(D)X210.9mm/8.3"(L)
 Weight: 165.2g/5.83oz (exclude battery)
 Function Three brightness levels and strobe mode.
 Output and runtime (2x18650, to 50%): High Mode 700 lumens/1.5 hours,
 Medium Mode 120 lumens/9 hours,
 Low Mode 8 lumens/90 hours
 Strobe 700lumens/1.5hours
 *Features:*

 World-class super bright Cree MC-E LED
 Max 700 lumens
 Max 80 hours long runtime
 Side switch on tail cap for direct access to strobe from power-off
 Side switch on tail cap for changing modes from power-on
 Three digitally controlled constant brightness levels and strobe
 Front removable & Rear striking bezel provided for close quarter combat defense.
 Superior heat sink that disperses heat to protect LED and electrical components
 Ergonomic design for easy & comfortable operation
 Full orange peel reflector with perfect beam
 Rugged indestructible aluminum body with scratch, wear and corrosion resistant type III hard anodizing
 Twist strip for safe keeping and easy carry
 Water resistant to IP68
 Anti-shattering ultra clear lens, anti-scratching and anti-slip
 Engineered anti-slip body texture for a tight firm grip
 Built-in stainless steel pocket clip
 Advanced digital power management system for smooth and even brightness during battery life time
 *Standard Accessories:*

 Extended tube
 Diffuser
 Battery magazine (for 3 pcs CR123A batteries)
 Twist strip
 O-ring grease
 Carry/storage case
 *Operation:*

 Turn On/Off The Power - Pressing the tail cap switch will turn on/off the power; pressing softly will activate momentary illumination.
 Switch Mode - Pressing the side switch when power-on cycles modes through low, medium, high, strobe.
 Direct Strobe Access - Pressing the side button when power-off activates strobe mode directly


----------



## jfindon

Yeah the M30 is still a good light.  I have a not so good comparison between the M30 and TK35, I'll post it later.  The TK35 totally outclasses it in throw and spot brightness, even though the pictures don't show it too well.  Shining them inside doesn't give you a huge difference, but once you take them both outside it's a different story.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





jfindon said:


> Yeah the M30 is still a good light.  I have a not so good comparison between the M30 and TK35, I'll post it later.  The TK35 totally outclasses it in throw and spot brightness, even though the pictures don't show it too well.  Shining them inside doesn't give you a huge difference, but once you take them both outside it's a different story.


 
  I can believe it!  I see the same thing when I compare throw between the M30 and my TK40.  My TK40 seems to throw about 30% farther outside, but inside it's difficult to see substantial differences in brightness.  I only use the M30 with 3 cells, not 4 and I suspect it would be somewhat brighter with 4 cells.
  
  Your TK35 uses the very latest LEDs and I love the form factor and user interface.  It's on my list!!


----------



## jfindon

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> I can believe it!  I see the same thing when I compare throw between the M30 and my TK40.  My TK40 seems to throw about 30% farther outside, but inside it's difficult to see substantial differences in brightness.  I only use the M30 with 3 cells, not 4 and I suspect it would be somewhat brighter with 4 cells.
> 
> Your TK35 uses the very latest LEDs and I love the form factor and user interface.  It's on my list!!


 

 Indeed.
   
  Here is the picture:


----------



## yliu

Tried my Led Lenser P7 with lithium AAA batteries, there wasn't any noticeable difference on the output. Let's hope it lasts longer. EDIT: Actually the difference is big, you can't really see it during the day, but at night lithium batteries does make the P7 much brighter. I am kind of worried that it gets hot, so for long hikes I still use alkalines.


----------



## iCantSee

wow , me and my $5 Led light!


----------



## Edwood

Yeah, some people are happy with stock iBud earphones too.


----------



## yliu

I always thought my Led Lenser P7 are great and durable, until today. It fell out of my hands while I was lifting them above my head, around 2m high to a concrete ground... it broke. It only lights up when I tap and hold the button.


----------



## Edwood

I dropped my modified Surefire L4 a few times, from waist, and chest height onto concrete.  Only a few nicks and marks on the bezel.  Still works perfectly.


----------



## immtbiker

Yeah, both my Fenix flashlights (large and small) have taken some serious suicidal drops onto the floor and concrete with no "ability to light" problems occurring. Worth every penny.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote: 





edwood said:


> Yeah, some people are happy with stock iBud earphones too.


 


  What about "1 ipod bud"...the other being shared in their friends ear. 
   
  Now that's true audiophile quality, especially if it's a 128kbps file. Life doesn't get much better than that, no?!


----------



## yliu

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> What about "1 ipod bud...the other being shared in their friends ear.
> 
> Now that's true audiophile quality, especially if it's a 128kbps file. Life doesn't get much better than that, no?!


 


  iPod built in speakers, the WORST SOUND EVER.


----------



## yliu

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> Yeah, both my Fenix flashlights (large and small) have taken some serious suicidal drops onto the floor and concrete with no "ability to light" problems occurring. Worth every penny.


 


  Oh,I thought it's just the Led Lensers have a bad quality. I'm buying a new one anyway... Maybe a Led Lenser Hokus Focus since it seems to be a great value, and I could probably get some more lumens out with Energizer Lithium batteries.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





yliu said:


> Oh,I thought it's just the Led Lensers have a bad quality. I'm buying a new one anyway... Maybe a Led Lenser Hokus Focus since it seems to be a great value, and I could probably get some more lumens out with Energizer Lithium batteries.


 
  You might want to consider a better brand.  4Sevens, Fenix, Olight, Surefire, for example.  There are many more besides the four that I mentioned too.


----------



## marvin

Quote: 





yliu said:


> I always thought my Led Lenser P7 are great and durable, until today. It fell out of my hands while I was lifting them above my head, around 2m high to a concrete ground... it broke. It only lights up when I tap and hold the button.


 


 The switch is usually the weakpoint for a forward clicky light and generally doesn't stand up to abuse as well as the rest of the light. From your description, sounds like your light landed on the switch and broke the clicky bits. Not sure if Coast does it, but many companies will send you a replacement switch if you call in for repairs. Replacement is usually an easy fix if you have a pair of needlenose pliers.

 It's one of the more common malfunctions in a clicky light, so I wouldn't be too worried about it unless it becomes a common occurrence.*

 * However, I'll note that none of my critical lights are clickies. Too much opportunities for something to go wrong and for no light to come out when I press the button.


----------



## yliu

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> You might want to consider a better brand.  4Sevens, Fenix, Olight, Surefire, for example.  There are many more besides the four that I mentioned too.


 


  I've done some searching, but it's just impossible to find Fenix or Shurefires in Europe...
  Led Lenser basically dominates the whole "premium" flashlight market, just like Sennheiser with headphones.
   
  Anyways I still have my Led Lenser M7, and it works great! (I haven't dropped it, yet) I found that it works better with rechargeable batteries, it's brighter, and the Turbo mode now actually works (didn't work with alkalines) also there is more brightness difference between the "dim" or "low" mode and the normal mode.


----------



## shomie911

Here's the flashlights (along with the rest of the gear selection):
   

   
  Surefire C2-BK w/ M60W
  RA Clicky 140-Cn
  Inova X1
  Peak Kino Bay SS P4
  Arc-P
  and a cheap Chinese AAA CREE Q5 light
   
  Not pictured:
   
  3D Aspherical Maglite with CREE Q5 emitter
  Inova X5
   
  Pretty much covers all the bases, right?


----------



## yliu

Quote: 





shomie911 said:


> Here's the flashlights (along with the rest of the gear selection):


 


  COOL! I've always wanted to buy a tactical pen for self defense, it might go well into your gears too.


----------



## shomie911

Quote: 





yliu said:


> COOL! I've always wanted to buy a tactical pen for self defense, it might go well into your gears too.


 


   
  Tactical pens are cool looking, but depending on one for self-defense is ill-advised. You're better off taking self-defense classes instead. That said, I've heard good things about the Embassy Pens.
   
  Thanks for the compliment on my gear! My wallet hates me between all that and my audio-related purchases.


----------



## yliu

Quote: 





shomie911 said:


> Tactical pens are cool looking, but depending on one for self-defense is ill-advised. You're better off taking self-defense classes instead. That said, I've heard good things about the Embassy Pens.
> 
> Thanks for the compliment on my gear! My wallet hates me between all that and my audio-related purchases.


 

 Yeah, I'm thinking of taking some classes when I have time, but don't they teach us how to use tools like tactical pens etc?


----------



## rasmushorn

Just got myself a 4Sevens Quark AA^2 Tactical. I am amazed by how much light the 170 Lumens actually is in a dark forrest at night. I absolutely love this flshlight. I never knew of 4Sevens untill I saw it earlier in this thread. So thanks for sharing


----------



## kwkarth

Congrats on the new Quark!


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





yliu said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking of taking some classes when I have time, but don't they teach us how to use tools like tactical pens etc?


 

 Some of the "tactical" pens aren't really very tactical, but they're very well built pens in their own right, such as the Surefire EWP-03 and EWP-04.  Nice pens.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





rasmushorn said:


> Just got myself a 4Sevens Quark AA^2 Tactical. I am amazed by how much light the 170 Lumens actually is in a dark forrest at night. I absolutely love this flshlight. I never knew of 4Sevens untill I saw it earlier in this thread. So thanks for sharing


   
  Total noob to this thread, but I certainly appreciate a quality piece of machinery... and flashlights are a necessity, especially for camping, hiking, earthquake country, etc.
   
  So how did you choose this particular one? Did you look at comparables by other mfgrs? The Olight I25 - T25 (205 lumens) looks interesting. Do you (or anyone else reading this) have recommendations?
  I'd like to stay with AA as they are everywhere and I've got a ton of rechargeables.
   
  Thanks.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote:  



> Total noob to this thread, but I certainly appreciate a quality piece of machinery... and flashlights are a necessity, especially for camping, hiking, earthquake country, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Shane,
  So you want to stick with AA batteries?  That's not a bad choice since they're pretty much ubiquitous.  Just be aware you will not be able to achieve maximum lumins in the smallest package.  That's about the only practical limitation of AA's, particularly when you consider using rechargeables like Eneloops.  All alkaline batteries WILL leak if ignored ling enough.  Some AA lights do not work well with Lithium batteries, although many do.  Some of the best value/performance AA lights are the offerings from 4Sevens.  Their 2011 catalog is an easy browse to see an overview of what they offer.  They're a great company. I've been doing business with them as long as they've been around.  Their quality and customer service have always been exemplary.  
   
https://www.4sevens.com/2011_Catalog.pdf
   
  If you have any questions about them, I have experience with most of their models as well as the Fenix, EagleTac, and Olight series.
   
  For me, in most cases, no light can be small enough.  The smaller it is, the more likely you are to have it with you when you need it.  CR3 and CR2 lithium power is typically the highest energy density you'll find, and also a typical 10 year shelf life.


----------



## shane55

Thanks for the link.
  Yeah, the CR123's are shorter and have better power and shelf-life, but they are not, as you put it, ubiquitous. For my purposes, and for convenience, the AA would be the better choice. If I throw one in my wife's glove box, she'd be able to deal with AA batteries easier than CR123's.
   
  Yes, the 4sevens has a very good selection and the AA2's look like they would suite my purpose pretty well.
   
  Between it and the Olight, (or ITP) is there much of a build quality, durability / operational difference?
   
  Thanks.


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Congrats on the new Quark!


 


  Thanks kwarth!


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Total noob to this thread, but I certainly appreciate a quality piece of machinery... and flashlights are a necessity, especially for camping, hiking, earthquake country, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Flashlights is a must together with a good knife. Well I chose this based on these parameters - prioritized order. 
   
  1. Price/value
  2. Durability and build quality
  3. Size (has to fit in a pocket so AA was my first choice and you can purchase AA-batteries everywhere on the globe)
  4. Lumens / batterylife
  5. Its ability to switch mode between Highest lumens and 4 low modes and strobe
   
  I have not been to every hardware store or website. So maybe there are other choices or brands out there with better or just as good offers?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Thanks for the link.
> Yeah, the CR123's are shorter and have better power and shelf-life, but they are not, as you put it, ubiquitous. For my purposes, and for convenience, the AA would be the better choice. If I throw one in my wife's glove box, she'd be able to deal with AA batteries easier than CR123's.
> 
> Yes, the 4sevens has a very good selection and the AA2's look like they would suite my purpose pretty well.
> ...


 
  ITP branded lights, in my experience, don't seem to have as good a quality control as the Olight branded ones.  
   
  I have a couple Olights, the M21, and the M30 and I like them both very well.  One of my Olights (the M21) arrived with a film on the inside of the lens.  It was easier for me to dismantle it and clean it myself than to send it in for replacement, but the seller would have stood behind it.
    
  I have many of the 4Sevens small lights several of the AAA, AA, CR2, and CR123 based models.  I have to say, the 4Sevens have been consistently good in terms of quality.  The Revos, Preons, Mini Quarks, and Quarks have all been top notch.  I would feel comfortable recommending any of them.  
   
  So find the ones that meet your need for size and power cell and buy with confidence from 4Sevens.    The lights all have their own user interface and I find more UI consistency model to model with the 4Sevens lights.  
   

 Going from100lm to 200lm subjectively seems about 30 to 40% brighter, even though the number of lumens has doubled.  
 Such is the logarithmic sensitivity of the human eye to light.  Much like our sensitivity to sound.
   

 Another factor to consider is the color temperature of the light.  
 The neutral and warm white colors are FAR more pleasing to the eye for most people than the cooler white colors.  Color perception is more natural as well.  
 Watch the "Limited run" neutrals and warms section at the 4Sevens web site.  From time to time as the LEDs become available he does limited runs of those lights.  I think you would be pleased.
   
  Cheers,
  k


----------



## rasmushorn

Just one hint to remember when buying from 4Sevens.
   
  Americans should buy from: http://4sevens.com/
  and Europeans from the Polish site: http://www.4sevens.pl/index.php?language=en
   
  That choice will have a BIG effect on the price... When I ordered I had to cancel my order from the US-store or else they had shipped it and I would have to pay customs. They do not coorporate and transfer your order to the other store even though they have mostly the same products on stock.


----------



## yliu

Quote:


> Going from100lm to 200lm subjectively seems about 30 to 40% brighter, even though the number of lumens has doubled.
> Such is the logarithmic sensitivity of the human eye to light.  Much like our sensitivity to sound.


 

  So I shouldn't expect that of a big difference going from 200 to 760 lumen?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





yliu said:


> So I shouldn't expect that of a big difference going from 200 to 760 lumen?


 
  I didn't say that.  Where did you come up with those numbers?  That's almost doubled twice.  Of course you'll see a big difference.  First doubling, +40%.  Second doubling, +40-% brighter than the first, which would be about twice as bright subjectively overall.  760 OTF lm is a lot of light.  It's enough to turn night into day.


----------



## yliu

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> I didn't say that.  Where did you come up with those numbers?  That's almost doubled twice.  Of course you'll see a big difference.  First doubling, +40%.  Second doubling, +40-% brighter than the first, which would be about twice as bright subjectively overall.  760 OTF lm is a lot of light.  It's enough to turn night into day.


 

 I have a 200 flashlight, and I'm planning to upgrade to the Fenix TK45. So I thought that the Fenix would be almost 4 times brighter.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





yliu said:


> I have a 200 flashlight, and I'm planning to upgrade to the Fenix TK45. So I thought that the Fenix would be almost 4 times brighter.


 

 Keep in mind that The Turbo mode on the TK45 can be used for only very short periods of time, and the 760lm may not be true Out The Front lumens, but emitter lumens.  I have the TK40 and it's a wonderfully bright light rated at 630lm, but out the front is about 500lm.  In either Tk40 or TK45, the only practical battery is low self discharge NiMH cell.  Lithium ions do not work well and are not recommended in those lights and alkalines easily leak and will ruin your light.
   
  The TK45 will look about twice as bright as a good 200 lm light and should have a nice throw.  The TK40 is good for 300m throw and the TK45 good for 200m.


----------



## shane55

@ rasmushorn & kwkarth.
  Thank you gentlemen. Very helpful guidance. I'll post my observations after I purchase.
   
  cheers.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> @ rasmushorn & kwkarth.
> Thank you gentlemen. Very helpful guidance. I'll post my observations after I purchase.
> cheers.


 
  Happy hunting Shane!  Can't wait to hear about what you choose!


----------



## kwkarth

BTW, Shane, you're probably well aware of this site, but just in case you haven't had a chance to look around, there is a flashaholic web community at least as rabid for flashlights as we are for headphones.  CandlePower Forums.  http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/forum.php  Have fun!


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> BTW, Shane, you're probably well aware of this site, but just in case you haven't had a chance to look around, there is a flashaholic web community at least as rabid for flashlights as we are for headphones.  CandlePower Forums.  http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/forum.php  Have fun!


 


 Holy crap! That's just sick. Can you imagine being so obsessed with something... oh wait... nevermind.


----------



## roadcykler

I've found myself spending a lot of time there, as well as at watchuseek, and The Fountain Pen Network. So far it's cost me just over $200 and I haven't even bought a flashlight yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Holy crap! That's just sick. Can you imagine being so obsessed with something... oh wait... nevermind.


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Holy crap! That's just sick. Can you imagine being so obsessed with something... oh wait... nevermind.


 






 haha... LOL


----------



## yliu

My Fenix TK45 arrived today, very nicely made flashlight and very unique and cool looking. Gives out plenty of output, although I found that 1 LED has a slightly greener tint than the other 2 but you can't see it from the beam.


----------



## shane55

OK, went just a bit crazy. Ordered three:
  Olight M20-S2 Warrior
  Olight T20-T-R5
  Quark AA2 Tactical S2  (same one rasmushorn just got)
   
  Looked at features, specs, reviews, etc. These just seemed to capture what I wanted... but not all in one item. So I got all three, just to see the differences. It's a start.
  Was going to get the Quark 123-2 Tactical, but preferred the specs of the Olight for this (CR123) style. We'll see.
   
  Cheers.


----------



## immtbiker

You never know when you are going to need 3 flashlights, right? 2 hands and toes.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





immtbiker said:


> You never know when you are going to need 3 flashlights, right? 2 hands and toes.


 

 Not toes... Mouth. Much easier to aim.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> OK, went just a bit crazy. Ordered three:
> Olight M20-S2 Warrior
> Olight T20-T-R5
> Quark AA2 Tactical S2  (same one rasmushorn just got)
> ...


 

 Only three?  Well, that's a nice start!    Enjoy!  Next step is the Olight M30 / M31 / M3X.
http://www.batteryjunction.com/olight-m3x-triton.html


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Only three?  Well, that's a nice start!    Enjoy!  Next step is the Olight M30 / M31 / M3X.
> http://www.batteryjunction.com/olight-m3x-triton.html


 


 Heh heh... those are huge! Yeah I was keeping it all a bit more portable and discreet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  But being what and who I am... I'll keep those in mind.


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> OK, went just a bit crazy. Ordered three:
> Olight M20-S2 Warrior
> Olight T20-T-R5
> Quark AA2 Tactical S2  (same one rasmushorn just got)
> ...


 

 Wow, that's a start! Looking forward to some pictures and impressions here....


----------



## yliu

Picked up the Fenix TK12 R5, shortly after buying the TK45. I mainly got it because of the small size, I thought it would be a nice EDC, but after some use I find the edges too sharp and not really comfortable. So I am still looking for an EDC light that durable, and has a less "tactical" design for a reasonable price.


----------



## ccbass

Next flashlight purchase: a 21W LED Canister light from Light Monkey! 
  :


----------



## shane55

Yeah, I can see you at the airport... trying to tell them it's just a flashlight.


----------



## ccbass

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Yeah, I can see you at the airport... trying to tell them it's just a flashlight.


 

 That would be interesting.  Even better if it's in your checked luggage....


----------



## immtbiker

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Not toes... Mouth. Much easier to aim.


 

 Mouth can be tough, during allergy season.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





yliu said:


> Picked up the Fenix TK12 R5, shortly after buying the TK45. I mainly got it because of the small size, I thought it would be a nice EDC, but after some use I find the edges too sharp and not really comfortable. So I am still looking for an EDC light that durable, and has a less "tactical" design for a reasonable price.


 


  4Sevens Mini-Quarks


----------



## shomie911

Ordered a Sunwayman M40C for work, should be arriving tomorrow. I'll post my impressions.

5 modes, Low (40 lumens) for 40 hours, medium (165 lumens) for 10 hours, high (630 lumens) for 2 hours, blue (9 lumens) for 10 hours, and red (12 lumens) for 10 hours.

Runs on 4 x CR123A or 2 x 18650 rechargeables.

From the reviews I've read it's built like a tank (sure looks like it), while still maintaining a very small size for this class of high-output lights, I'm looking forward to getting it. 

Some photos:















(images by selfbuilt of CandlePower Forums)


----------



## rasmushorn

Quote: 





shomie911 said:


> Ordered a Sunwayman M40C for work, should be arriving tomorrow. I'll post my impressions.
> 
> 5 modes, Low (40 lumens) for 40 hours, medium (165 lumens) for 10 hours, high (630 lumens) for 2 hours, blue (9 lumens) for 10 hours, and red (12 lumens) for 10 hours.
> 
> ...


 

 It looks awesome!


----------



## kwkarth

That Sunwayman is a nice looking light.  Did you guys notice that the XM-L is same brightness as SST-50 using only half the current?  Cool!
  ck out the M30R, using only 3xCR123s:  Note, the pic says SST-50 LED, but the light is identical, but for the fact the XM-L runs for twice as long as the SST-50.

   
   

 800 Lumens (1hr)
 240 Lumens (2.5 hrs)
 50 Lumens (16 hrs)
 Strobe mode: 800 Lumens


----------



## shomie911

kwkarth said:


> That Sunwayman is a nice looking light.  Did you guys notice that the XM-L is same brightness as SST-50 using only half the current?  Cool!
> ck out the M30R, using only 3xCR123s:  Note, the pic says SST-50 LED, but the light is identical, but for the fact the XM-L runs for twice as long as the SST-50.
> < alt="yhst-128440712113268_2154_11109454" src="http://www.head-fi.org/image/id/1338460/width/1000/height/500" />
> 
> ...




I was considering the M30R, but the M40C has nearly the same output and throw with the addition of secondary LEDs, while being only slightly larger. Better battery life as well.

The M40C is actually going to be released in an XM-L version pretty soon, but they may be getting rid of the secondary LEDs to fit a larger reflector. Personally, I think the secondary LEDs make the light more versatile and the beam shape is supposedly very useful.

The M30R's still on my wanted list though, since it only takes three CR123A batteries and puts out more light than a Surefire M6 in half the size. Crazy.


----------



## shane55

Arrrrrrrgh.
  I knew I shouldn't have ventured into this forum. I knew it, I knew it.
  My wallet just shriveled up inside itself.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





shomie911 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


> > 800 Lumens (1hr)
> > 240 Lumens (2.5 hrs)
> > 50 Lumens (16 hrs)
> > Strobe mode: 800 Lumens
> ...


 

 Because the M40 uses 4 CR123s while the M30 only uses 3 CR123s, it's giving you what it does with 25% less power & cost.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Arrrrrrrgh.
> I knew I shouldn't have ventured into this forum. I knew it, I knew it.
> My wallet just shriveled up inside itself.


 

 SATW, SATW, SATW...  (Sorry About The Wallet.)


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





shomie911 said:


> I was considering the M30R, but the M40C has nearly the same output and throw with the addition of secondary LEDs, while being only slightly larger. Better battery life as well.


 




> The M40C is actually going to be released in an XM-L version pretty soon, but they may be getting rid of the secondary LEDs to fit a larger reflector. Personally, I think the secondary LEDs make the light more versatile and the beam shape is supposedly very useful.
> 
> The M30R's still on my wanted list though, since it only takes three CR123A batteries and puts out more light than a Surefire M6 in half the size. Crazy.


 
  A 4x CR123 would be really nice with the XM-L... over 1000lm at the emitter!  I have an EagleTac M2XC4 MkII and I love the 2x2 CR123 configuration.


----------



## kwkarth

As for a compact tactical light (small enough for edc belt carry) I have to mention Elzetta lights.  Quality is superlative.  100% American designed, manufactured, and made.

http://www.pts-flashlights.com/products/product.aspx?pid=172-173-6699
  Built like a battleship.  Their performance is great.


----------



## shomie911

kwkarth said:


> A 4x CR123 would be really nice with the XM-L... over 1000lm at the emitter!  I have an EagleTac M2XC4 MkII and I love the 2x2 CR123 configuration.




2 x 18650 are even better! More runtime than primary CR123A's and they are rechargeable as well.

I just got the M40C in the mail today and all I have to say is...wow. I've owned some of the higher-end Surefires, RA/HDS, and custom lights, but the machining and design of this light is just phenomenal. I am very impressed with Sunwayman. Can't wait to see how they evolve in the future.


----------



## shane55

Well I probably should have asked this sooner, and there is probably a reference somewhere, but...
  Since all three arrived today (whoohoo!!)...
  What do you recommend for batteries?
   
  CR123A's (or I guess 18650's) are used in two of the ones I bought.
  AA's are used in the other.
   
  Woud eneloops AA's be the rechargeable of choice? If not which?
   
  How about the CR123A's... any reputable brand like Energizer?
   
  Thanks.
   
  BTW. of the three, the best impression so far is the Olight M20-S2. Wow. This is a very nice piece of machinery. Great functionality, etc. Impressive.
  More later, of course.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Well I probably should have asked this sooner, and there is probably a reference somewhere, but...
> Since all three arrived today (whoohoo!!)...
> What do you recommend for batteries?
> 
> ...


 
  Forget the 18650s for now that will come in time...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  For CR123s, I've had good service from "Titanium" brand from Battery Junction, 4Sevens Brand from 4Sevens, Surefire from Surefire, RayoVac from Battery Junction, and others.  I generally go for best price among the brands I trust.  Most of the Major brands seem ok.  
   
 http://www.batteryjunction.com/pri-cr123a.html
   
http://www.batteryjunction.com/cr123a-qty.html
   
http://www.4sevens.com/index.php?cPath=53&osCsid=753a71815064f2e88934e52cda7d4a41
   
http://www.surefire.com/Batteries
  
  Battery Junction Titaniums win the bid right now at 90 cents a piece or less.  Yup, buy 'em by the box, they don't go stale for 10 years.
   
  For rechargeable AA's The Sanyo Eneloop is the gold standard.  Do not waste your time or money on anything but LSD (Low Self Discharge) rechargeables.  RayoVac used to make some really good ones and when they closed them out at Fry's over a year ago, I bought dozens of them.  They work great.
   
http://www.batteryjunction.com/eneloop-aa-4-pack-nimh-lsd.html
   
http://www.batteryjunction.com/rayovac-aa-ld715.html
   
  Get a good smart charger to treat your batteries right.
   
http://www.batteryjunction.com/smart-best.html
   
http://www.batteryjunction.com/8800.html


----------



## shane55

Hey kwkarth.
  Zowie. That's a lot of information to go through.
  Greatly appreciated, and I'll report back after the quest.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Thanks.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Do well known brands make rechargeable CR123 3 volt batteries ?  I have only seen "no name" brands.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> Do well known brands make rechargeable CR123 3 volt batteries ?  I have only seen "no name" brands.


 

 Look at the links I posted.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Look at the links I posted.


 
  RCR123s have a very limited appeal.  Why may I ask are you interested in them?


----------



## shane55

And while we are on the subject, Sir...
  What did you mean by "Forget the 18650s for now that will come in time...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"?
   
  Hmm?


----------



## Audio-Omega

I prefer smaller pocket lights so those that use CR123 are more suitable and they are generally brighter than AA.  
   
  I have checked those links, Panasonic, Energizer, SUREFIRE, and Duracell don't have rechargeable CR123.  May be I have missed something.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> And while we are on the subject, Sir...
> What did you mean by "Forget the 18650s for now that will come in time...
> 
> 
> ...


 
  The care and feeding of lithium rechargeables is a subject unto itself, and unless you're going through dozens of 123s a week, you may be better off sticking with 123 primaries, especially since you can get them for under a dollar a piece.  They really last quite a long time.  But if you want to get into it, let me know.  You might peruse the rechargeables page at 4Sevens' site.  He is a good source of reliable lithium rechargeables and chargers.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> I prefer smaller pocket lights so those that use CR123 are more suitable and they are generally brighter than AA.
> 
> I have checked those links, Panasonic, Energizer, SUREFIRE, and Duracell don't have rechargeable CR123.  May be I have missed something.


 
  No, and I don't generally recommend RCR123s.  At best, they only have half the capacity of CR123 primaries.  (750mAh vs. 1500mAh)
  You'll run into size problems with them as well.  18650s are another story, but still a study unto themselves.
   
  The AW rechargeables are the best available on the market as far as I know.  They are what I use as well.  
 
http://www.4sevens.com/index.php?cPath=53&osCsid=b36247db9ef7c1523a2098fb1d810527


----------



## Audio-Omega

Thanks kwkarth.  May be I should stick to non rechargeable ones then.  I like single CR123 based lights because of their sizes, they fit better into small pockets and they provide better grip.  JETBeam BC10 is my newest purchase.  It's rated at 270 lumen but I prefer the 180 lumen NiteCore EX11.  Build quality is good even though EX11 is more solid especially its switch.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> Thanks kwkarth.  May be I should stick to non rechargeable ones then.  I like single CR123 based lights because of their sizes, they fit better into small pockets and they provide better grip.  JETBeam BC10 is my newest purchase.  It's rated at 270 lumen but I prefer the 180 lumen NiteCore EX11.  Build quality is good even though EX11 is more solid especially its switch.


 
  For the most part, that is my conclusion as well.  Funny you should mention Nitecore...  I have a couple of them and the first thing to go flakey was the "bullet proof switch."


----------



## Reno Butts

Not sure if they were talked about through the thread...
 Does anyone know about those flashlights that you shake, and they recharge? It'd be nice to have one


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





reno butts said:


> Not sure if they were talked about through the thread...
> Does anyone know about those flashlights that you shake, and they recharge? It'd be nice to have one


 

 Yes, forget about them.  99% of them are literally junk.  You might try them if somebody like Costco sells them and you can look at them and return them if they don't function.  Many thousands of them were made with non functional parts.  They contained a battery to power them a little while and once the battery was expended, they ceased to function.  I've seen a few that worked a few years ago, but they were little more than toys.  Not bright enough to do real work and too little charge with too much shaking.  A good emergency light uses CR123s.


----------



## JSLAPPA

Did someone say flashlights? I've got a problem there too.


----------



## shane55

OMG!!
   
  Please list them.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Thanks!
   
  (and mighty fine case there too!)


----------



## JSLAPPA

Thank you for the compliment. I'd be happy to list them for you. First, the Pelican case is a Pelican 1510. Very handy with its extending handle and wheels, it was designed to fit in most overhead compartments of commercial aircraft. This case would be perfect for the Headfier who travels with multiple headphones, amps, DACs and what have you.
   
  Starting from top left to the right......
  1. Titanium RA Clicky 170 lumen #00013/100. Hobby charger in background is used to charge all my Rechargeable 18650's, 10400's, 14500's etc.

  2. RA Clicky 170 lumen coated in Safety Orange Cerakote. Takes 1 CR123, shown next to a Maratac AAA

  3. RA Clicky 140 lumen upgraded to about 220 lumens by swapping out the LED for an XP-G
  4. Behind the light standing up is an RA Clicky 140 upgraded to about 350 lumens with an XM-L LED
  5. The light standing up is a Malkoff Devices Wildcat. Has 4 LED's and throws fantastically.

   
  6. RA Clicky 100 Hi Cri LED for fantastic color rendition
  7. Big grey one uses a Surefire M6 head with a FiveMega 3x18650 body and FM softstart clicky. This one will burn paper.
  8. Nitecore EX10 coated in Titanium Blue Cerakote
  9. Surefire A2 with custom LED ring that allows me to change the colors at-will
  10. Surefire 6P with NRA logo
  11. 2 drop-ins that fit inside the 6P and other similar sized heads, and one for E-series surefire incan models. The middle one is from Oveready.com and has 3 XP-G leds putting out 1500 lumens in a very small package.
  Bottom row
  13. Titanium Quark AA #378/500. This light, using a rechargable LiIon 14500 (AA) wil last a month on low! I carry one every day.
  14. 2x16340 (CR123 x 2) Ti body so I can run diffent battery types in the light. I actually use a single 17670 by AW in it for longer runtimes.
  15. Another Nitecore EX10 coated in Desert Sage Cerakote
  16. Nitecore D10 (AA model that can run LiIon RCR 14500's) coated in Orange/Red Cerakote
  17. Nitcore D10 #8/25 custom anodized
  18. The next 6 little lights are Maratac AAA lights. Stainless polished, stainless brushed, pure copper, black anodized, std aluminum and another black anodized. Love these little lights. You can see one next to the RA Clicky above with a 123 battery and IMR 10440 I use in them. That light on an IMR 10440 will put out 250 lumens. Its rediculous!
  19. Dereelight running off 1 18650. I use the drop ins listed above, among other drop-ins for this light.
   
  There are 2 more levels to that case, and I have many more lights. Some of my most prized lights are custom made from titanium. Cool Fall and McGizmo lights are some of the finest and technologically advanced lights you can get, and I am addicted to them. Here's one from Cool Fall, and it's a Spy 007. Custom Titanium manufactured at Data's house.


  Nice and beautiful machining marks give this light such great character. That knob has 7 positions, givin the user 6 levels of light. The newer models allow the uer to program what level comes on in which ever position. The light can tell the user how many volts are left in the 2x123 batteries so you never overdischarge.


   
  A couple of my other favorite lights are made by forum member JHANKO. He takes he guts from Nitecore EX10 and D10 and makes titanium bodies and puts up to 20 tritium vials in each creation. He'll put the colors you want and how ever many you want, up to 20 or so in the light. I opted for 20 in mltile colors just because I could. It reminds me of fruitloops. The tail is called a 3D tail because the tritium vials reflect against the chamferred sides giving a 3D effect.

  See the tritium vials above, as well as the vials that traverse the body near the end of the clip?

   
  Low light Pic.......Will glow for at least 15 years without batteries. You can read by it in total darkness.

   
  Glad to answer any questions. If you are interested, just head over to Candlepowerforums. We are a helpful bunch that have no problem talking you into buying more lights than you'd ever need!!!!! I also go by the same name jslappa over there.


----------



## kwkarth

Jslappa, awesome lights man!  Welcome to Head-Fi!!
  Can we interest you in a pair of headphones? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  A DAC maybe?  Headphone amp?
   
   
  Shane55...  I'm really sorry about your wallet.


----------



## JSLAPPA

K,
Why yes, yes you can thanks to you folks, I had impressions done last week for a pair of Westone ES5's. They'll be transparent neon green, and my avatar will be the artwork. Amp and DAC? I just ordered the solo and mark II from ALO. I really wanted the silver, but alas, she's sold out. Today I'm headed to pick up. 5.5g iPod and I'll rockbox it. I figure why start small? 

I started with iPhone stock buds.....then moved to vmoda.....then to westone Um3X. I have the Fiio E7 and I need more!!

John


----------



## yliu

Nice collection JSLAPPA!


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





jslappa said:


> K,
> Why yes, yes you can thanks to you folks, I had impressions done last week for a pair of Westone ES5's. They'll be transparent neon green, and my avatar will be the artwork. Amp and DAC? I just ordered the solo and mark II from ALO. I really wanted the silver, but alas, she's sold out. Today I'm headed to pick up. 5.5g iPod and I'll rockbox it. I figure why start small?
> 
> I started with iPhone stock buds.....then moved to vmoda.....then to westone Um3X. I have the Fiio E7 and I need more!!
> ...


 
  Ken makes good stuff.  Solo and RxMkII, nice combo!   We're in the same city.  Tell Danielle I said hi.  Congrats on the ES5's!


----------



## shane55

Jslappa... that's all simply amazing, especially the custom tritium inlays. Stunning. Thanks so much for posting.
   
  kwkarth, yes, and I blame you.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Jslappa... that's all simply amazing, especially the custom tritium inlays. Stunning. Thanks so much for posting.
> 
> kwkarth, yes, and I blame you.


 
  I've been trying to shield you from all of this because I know how you are.


----------



## marvin

Quote: 





jslappa said:


> Starting from top left to the right......
> 1. Titanium RA Clicky 170 lumen #00013/100. Hobby charger in background is used to charge all my Rechargeable 18650's, 10400's, 14500's etc.


 
   
   
  Where'd you get the clips for the Ra Clickys? I stopped carrying mine after it became obvious that the stock clip wouldn't work for me.


----------



## JSLAPPA

marvin said:


> Where'd you get the clips for the Ra Clickys? I stopped carrying mine after it became obvious that the stock clip wouldn't work for me.




Marvin,

Hdssystems.com sells the long (oldschool MOLLE) clips as well as the $8 short clips. Sometimes, oveready.com has some custom titanium clips. They are in the $30 range IIRC. To be clear, the new rotary Clickies cannot take a clip, as the tailcap is not user removable.


----------



## shane55

HELP !!
   
  I'm being held captive in the CPF. I can't seem to escape and my wallet is being drained by the very evil members!!
   
  Oh yeah, and all those really amazing torches!!
   
  Received my new NovaTac Storm today. Cool little light. Got a couple others on order.
  I have to disconnect for a while...


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> HELP !!
> 
> I'm being held captive in the CPF. I can't seem to escape and my wallet is being drained by the very evil members!!
> 
> ...


 
  Oh man, you got it bad too, I see.  Apologies, condolences, and congratulations!


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Oh man, you got it bad too, I see.  Apologies, condolences, and congratulations!


 

 Uh huh... well, I'm hoping to be able to get what I 'need' and get out alive. Or at least with my home.
   
  But wow! This world is serious techie laden. These guys mod these things like crazy. Really... I thought we were nuts here, but we've got nothing on these guys. They're amazing.
  And the different goodies out there. Whoa! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Not that I've done an imersion program or anything, but it's good to come up (to HF) for some air...


----------



## JSLAPPA

Congrats! I've had several Novatac lights and never one problem. How about a pic for the masses?

Oh, and my ES5's came today and I've been so busy I've only had time to make sure they fit at the audiologist office.


----------



## TheAwesomesauceShow

Just bought this from amazon 220 lumens for only $23.  Just what I need for everyday use and I can't wait to see how bright this thing is.


----------



## yliu

Quote: 





theawesomesauceshow said:


> Just bought this from amazon 220 lumens for only $23.  Just what I need for everyday use and I can't wait to see how bright this thing is.


 


  Seems like a nice flashlight for the money!


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





			
				yliu said:
			
		

> Seems like a nice flashlight for the money!


 

 I generally don't care for any three AAA cell powered lights.  Bad form factor for me.


----------



## epyon

This is one of the most baller flashlights ever.  This thing costs over 2000 dollars doesnt it? 
   


> There are 2 more levels to that case, and I have many more lights. Some of my most prized lights are custom made from titanium. Cool Fall and McGizmo lights are some of the finest and technologically advanced lights you can get, and I am addicted to them. Here's one from Cool Fall, and it's a Spy 007. Custom Titanium manufactured at Data's house.
> 
> 
> Nice and beautiful machining marks give this light such great character. That knob has 7 positions, givin the user 6 levels of light. The newer models allow the uer to program what level comes on in which ever position. The light can tell the user how many volts are left in the 2x123 batteries so you never overdischarge.


----------



## TheAwesomesauceShow

If I were to upgrade my flashlight (Nebo Redline 220lumens 3AAA batteries) would any one of these be good?
http://www.amazon.com/EagleTac-T20C2-Tactical-Lumens-Flashlight/dp/B00337U8E0/ref=pd_sbs_sg_11
http://www.batteryjunction.com/jetbeam-bc40.html
http://www.batteryjunction.com/terralux-tlf-3002aa-or.html
http://www.batteryjunction.com/jetbeam-jet3-m-r5.html
http://www.batteryjunction.com/olight-m20s-s2-s.html
http://www.batteryjunction.com/lumapower-trust-1.html
http://www.batteryjunction.com/jetbeam-bc10.html
   
  Also, what is the difference between a CREE R5 LED and CREE XP-G S2 LED?  Which is better?


----------



## JSLAPPA

epyon said:


> This is one of the most baller flashlights ever.  This thing costs over 2000 dollars doesnt it?




No, this 007 runs about $950. You are thinking of the Tri-V. That Spy costs $2,000.


----------



## immtbiker

I believe that Spy is made out of a single block of Titanium. There's a video on CPF that show 1/2 hour or so of a cad machine making it from start to finish. It takes hours.


----------



## JSLAPPA

XP-G R5 is rated at (139-148lm @ 350mA)
XP-G S2 is rated at (148-156lm @ 350mA)

As you can see, both LEDs are XPG, but the flux bin is different. You'll get about 8 more lumens at the same drive current. If you are looking for longer throwing flashlights, look for XPE R2. If you want generous spill with decent throw, the XPG LED is good. If you want a wall of light and you don't care if it throws any further than 30 yards, look for a light with the new XM-L LED. Find one with a drive current of at least 1.2mA, and as close to 3 mA as possible if you want to see 800+ lumens come screaming out of a one-cell light. 

Before you go and buy another flashlight, write down what it is that you want the light to do. Do you want it to light up and entire room like a 60watt light bulb? Maybe you just want it to throw a tight beam across 150 yards? Perhaps you want a light that can give you just enough light to read in the dark without waking up the wife.....and have that low light stay on for 30 days straight without needing a battery change? What exactly do you want the light to do for you?

John


----------



## TheAwesomesauceShow

Quote: 





jslappa said:


> XP-G R5 is rated at (139-148lm @ 350mA)
> XP-G S2 is rated at (148-156lm @ 350mA)
> 
> As you can see, both LEDs are XPG, but the flux bin is different. You'll get about 8 more lumens at the same drive current. If you are looking for longer throwing flashlights, look for XPE R2. If you want generous spill with decent throw, the XPG LED is good. If you want a wall of light and you don't care if it throws any further than 30 yards, look for a light with the new XM-L LED. Find one with a drive current of at least 1.2mA, and as close to 3 mA as possible if you want to see 800+ lumens come screaming out of a one-cell light.
> ...


 


   
  Thanks for the info
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I went with the jet beam BC40 since I need a full size flashlight for home use(still rocking the black Mag lite) and for hurricane season here in FL. BTW the BC40 is a very basic flashlight since it only has 2 modes and no SOS or strobe mode so it really suits my needs plus it's only $65( I'm cheap 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## JSLAPPA

Congrats on your new purchase. I hope it serves you well. I personally don't like all the "disco modes" either. I don't mind if the manufacturer put SOS or beacon in there, so long as it's hidded out of the way. I would hate to have to cycle through low, med, hi, strobe then beacon.....just to get back to low mode.


----------



## TheAwesomesauceShow

Quote: 





jslappa said:


> Congrats on your new purchase. I hope it serves you well. I personally don't like all the "disco modes" either. I don't mind if the manufacturer put SOS or beacon in there, so long as it's hidded out of the way. I would hate to have to cycle through low, med, hi, strobe then beacon.....just to get back to low mode.


 


   
  thanks. I'm probably gonna get a lot of flak for this but I'm pretty excited to do this


----------



## JSLAPPA

What's nice is your light will shine like that for ~90 minutes straight! Or 11 hours in low, which gives you about 130 lumens. If you are using 2 rechargable 18650's, it's virtually free lumens after just one cycle. Otherwise, 4 CR123's every 90 minutes would get expensive if you used the light often. But I would suggest CR123's when you have the light stored for those emergences you spoke of earlier. I would never use rechargables in a light I am going to carry every day, keep in my vehicle for emergencies, or in an emeency preparedness kit at home. 

I DO use rechargables when I pull out my lights to play with. Primaries are just too expensive to waste playing in the backyard showing off. But since they have a 10 year shelf life, I know I can depend on them to light up the night when disaster strikes. 

Looks to be $70ish well spent! I can't wait to hear your impressions after the sun goes down!


----------



## Edwood

I use rechargeables in pairs.  Have at least one set ready to go to swap out when the ones I'm using are low.
   
  I carry primaries as back ups, on the go in my bag.  Nice that lithium primaries are so lightweight too.


----------



## JSLAPPA

Would any of you like to buy a brand new Novatac 1xcr123 flashlight? They are quite robust, and many gov't agencies use them. The CIA, and the Marines....just to name a couple. They usually run $100, but they are 60% off at one of my favorite dealers. They carry rechargable CR123's and chargers too, so for vey little, you could have a few rechargables, a charger and a new Novatac. 

This is the best deal I have ever seen on Novatac flashlights. My favorite flashlight is the HDS Clicky, and the owner of the HDS (Henry) created the Novatac line of lights prior to selling them off. Very much the same way JHAudio came to fruition. 

So for $40 plus shipping, get your Novatac CR123 Every Day Carry light before they are all gone!!

http://www.batterystation.com/sale.htm


----------



## wildcat46734

Can anyone suggest a flashlight that has 200 lumens or more and has a stobe feature? Price as low as possible.


----------



## JSLAPPA

wildcat46734 said:


> Can anyone suggest a flashlight that has 200 lumens or more and has a stobe feature? Price as low as possible.




DXstore.com has very cheap lights......but you take a very real chance of your light breaking after a couple days. I would never recommend any lights that are not well-built. It makes no sense to buy 5 $20 lights that will all break, when a single $100 light will last you a decade or more. So, as cheaply as I will go in my suggestions, is actually a fantastic light from a company called 4sevens. The light is a Quark Turbo, has a strobe, puts out up to 230 lumens on high, and the low mode can last an entire month! $72. Best of all, 4sevens' branded lights carry a 10 year warranty. Can't beat that with a stick. 

http://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=297_330&products_id=1916

But honestly, I would suggest the novatac referenced above because it's $39.95 right now. 120 REAL lumens i more than enough to disable an intruder when using the strobe mode. You won't be disappointed with either light. I wouldn't go any cheaper than the 4sevens lights. I suppose something from fenix or Olight would suffice too.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





jslappa said:


> Would any of you like to buy a brand new Novatac 1xcr123 flashlight? They are quite robust, and many gov't agencies use them. The CIA, and the Marines....just to name a couple. They usually run $100, but they are 60% off at one of my favorite dealers. They carry rechargable CR123's and chargers too, so for vey little, you could have a few rechargables, a charger and a new Novatac.
> 
> This is the best deal I have ever seen on Novatac flashlights. My favorite flashlight is the HDS Clicky, and the owner of the HDS (Henry) created the Novatac line of lights prior to selling them off. Very much the same way JHAudio came to fruition.
> 
> ...


 
  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## TheAwesomesauceShow

Quote: 





wildcat46734 said:


> Can anyone suggest a flashlight that has 200 lumens or more and has a stobe feature? Price as low as possible.


 


   
  try this one: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0049M8I22
   
  Great flashlight with 3 modes plus SOS and Strobe feature and it is only $23
  Just got it last friday and it is awesome for the price.


----------



## yliu

Quote: 





wildcat46734 said:


> Can anyone suggest a flashlight that has 200 lumens or more and has a stobe feature? Price as low as possible.


 


  Fenix TK12 R5, 245 ANSI Lumens with strobe.


----------



## kwkarth

*[size=small]Quark 123² Turbo X[/size]*[size=small] [/size]

 [size=9pt]features CREE's new XM-L emitter! The XM-L is a slightly larger emitter, so the Turbo X received an updated, larger smooth reflector to maintain a great balance between light throw distance and spill area.[/size]
 *[size=9pt]Power:[/size]*[size=9pt] [/size][size=9pt]Two CR123A Batteries (3.0V~9.0V)[/size]
 *[size=9pt]Output:[/size]*[size=9pt] [/size][size=9pt]Maximum - 450 lumens; Moonlight - 0.3 lumens[/size]
 *[size=9pt]Runtime:[/size]*[size=9pt] [/size][size=9pt]Maximum - 1.5 hours; Moonlight - [/size]*[size=9pt]20 days[/size]*
 *[size=9pt]Strobe:[/size]*[size=9pt] [/size][size=9pt]Strobe, S.O.S., and Beacon flash modes[/size]
 [size=9pt]http://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=297_330&products_id=2621[/size]
   
*[size=small]Olight M21 Warrior [/size]*

 [size=9pt]World-class super bright Luminus SST-50 LED.[/size]
 [size=9pt]Max 500 lumens[/size]
 [size=9pt]Tactical momentary-on forward switch, protruding switch for easy momentary or click to lock on[/size]
 [size=9pt]Three digitally controlled constant brightness levels and strobe:[/size]
 [size=9pt]20lm (30hrs)[/size]
 [size=9pt]80lm (8hrs)[/size]
 [size=9pt]500 lm (1.2hrs)[/size]
 [size=9pt]Strobe(500lm/2.4h)[/size]

 ​[size=9pt]http://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=86&products_id=2141[/size]


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





wildcat46734 said:


> Can anyone suggest a flashlight that has 200 lumens or more and has a stobe feature? Price as low as possible.


 

  
  Olight M20S - S2
http://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=86&products_id=2569
   
  4Sevens AA^2
http://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=297_306&products_id=1656
   
  Olight T-20-T
http://goinggear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=14_23&products_id=1908
   
  All are excellent. The 4Sevens website will have several with your requirements. So will Goinggear.com and BatteryJunction.com.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





wildcat46734 said:


> Can anyone suggest a flashlight that has 200 lumens or more and has a stobe feature? Price as low as possible.


 
  Here's probably the best bang for the buck in a quality light that's small/pocketable and puts out 210 lumens out the front.  Make sure when you're evaluating flashlights, that you discriminate between ANSI emitter lumens ratings vs. OTF lumens.  There can easily be a 20% to 40% difference between the two.  In other words, is a light has an ANSI bulb lumens rating of 200lm, it is actually only putting out somewhere between 168 and 126 lumens out the front, which includes reflector and lens losses.  Conversely, a light that's rated at 210 OTF lumens is actually producing at least over 250 bulb lumens.
   
*4-Sevens Quark MiniX**  @ 59 bux*
http://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=297_429&products_id=2564


----------



## Ra97oR

I love my Fenix PD30, light and compact. I carry it everywhere with me on my belt, used as my BMX front lights when needed, and that strobe mode at 250 lumens with such a focused beam is surely blinding enough at close range.


----------



## ccbass

I've been following this for awhile and it looks damn interesting.
   
  http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/527051507/hexbright-an-open-source-light
   
  For $60 you get a 500 lumen flashlight that's programmable and uses a USB recharged 18650 battery.  Estimated time is 60 minutes at the full 500 lumen.
   
   
  Or $35 for a 350 lumen flashlight with replaceable CR123a batteries.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





ccbass said:


> I've been following this for awhile and it looks damn interesting.
> 
> http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/527051507/hexbright-an-open-source-light
> 
> ...


 
  It does look interesting!  Thanks!


----------



## roadcykler

Just got the notification that this has shipped. They were out of stock for what seemed like a long time (probably didn't help that I checked their site at least daily) and it will be my first higher end (to me, anyway) light so I'm looking forward to trying it out.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





roadcykler said:


> Just got the notification that this has shipped. They were out of stock for what seemed like a long time (probably didn't help that I checked their site at least daily) and it will be my first higher end (to me, anyway) light so I'm looking forward to trying it out.


 
  Congrats!  It's a great light.  You'll love it!


----------



## yliu

I ordered a JetBeam PA40 which just arrived and it's very bright!


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





yliu said:


> I ordered a JetBeam PA40 which just arrived and it's very bright!


 

 Cool!  Pictures, pictures!!  Sp tell us more about it!


----------



## Chris_Himself

Recently got a brand new bezel assembly from Surefire just because the AR coating on mine managed to start coming off even though this light has been through the washing machine before without it doing so.
   
  Started life as a regular ol' 120 lumen 6P LED, now it's a 3-mode 460-200-80 lumen Cree XM-L havin' beast.
   
  It cost me like seriously 50 bucks to build too just because of how nice CPF people are. 



   
  I bought a new 6PX, but then I returned it just because I thought about all the batteries I was going to have to buy... that and the Thrunite XP-G R5 drop-in is just like 20 bucks, he'll I'd take an R2 drop-in for the longer throw

   
  I sold off my Fenix and 4Sevens lights, the battery tube is like twice as thick on Surefires than those other two let alone the head. Super smooth threads too, really important to have when running rechargables you'll have to take in and out almost daily if you use them a lot like I do.


----------



## shane55

Nice upgrade!


----------



## music_man

i just got the 2 speed x1 at target. i feel it gives certain sf a run for their money with current specs. i want the new x5. target does not stock it any more. any idea a b&m that stocks it?

thanks


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





music_man said:


> i just got the 2 speed x1 at target. i feel it gives certain sf a run for their money with current specs. i want the new x5. target does not stock it any more. any idea a b&m that stocks it?
> 
> thanks


 

 The current X1:
  55/6 lumens
  Runtime 1hr 25m/40h
  IPX4 water resistance
  Impact resistance: 1meter
  Aluminum body
  Price: $25
   
  Current 6PX Pro
  200/15 lumens
  runtime 2.5hrs/45hrs
  IPX8 water resistance (went through the laundry once with dry batteries afterwards)
  Impact resistance: I've dropped mine off the roof of my house with no busted glass while clearing gutters at night
  T6 Aerospace aluminum body
  Price: $100
   
  It's really just for people who need 4x the light when they're using a light 4x as much. I'm just nerdy into lights, but a 50 dollar light would do me just fine.
   
  In the time I've owned my light, I bought the used body and head for 35 dollars, the AR coating was coming off of my head due to the extra heat from the 460 lumens I was putting through it, they sent me the new one with polycarbonate and a new AR coating which is a $30 part even secondhand, they're like 20.
   
  I used to like 4Sevens and Fenix, but my Quark123 S2 had a really sickly green tint, and my PD30 was actually a great performer although at 257 lumens it would overheat after 5 minutes and you'd risk destroying the batteries or shortening the LED's life. A PD30 is like a 60 dollar light. You can keep Surefire lights up to date with like 20 dollar drop-in LED modules which I like. You basically have to buy a new Fenix every time you're a little behind. I used to really not like the brand since the 6P LED was like 120 lumens and 70 dollars, and a Quark 123^2 was the same price but gave you 200. The SF actually gives me about the same looking beam and I don't like mode switching. I usually left the Quark on turbo mode.


----------



## cyberspyder

You should've requested a Pyrex bezel, as the poly will melt from the heat of the LED. Nailbender dropin or Moddoo?


----------



## music_man

nah, borofloat. yes, they are two different things.

the 6px is 4 times the size of the x1. compare it to the e2l. thats what i had in mind when i said that.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





music_man said:


> nah, borofloat. yes, they are two different things.
> 
> the 6px is 4 times the size of the x1. compare it to the e2l. thats what i had in mind when i said that.


 


 Oh haha!
   
  Yeah it's huge. I pocket carry this beast around.
   
  Yeah I think it's Pyrex....


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





cyberspyder said:


> You should've requested a Pyrex bezel, as the poly will melt from the heat of the LED. Nailbender dropin or Moddoo?


 


  Cheap Thrunite, I wish I could afford a Nailbender... Mmmmm warm tint 800 XM-L @3 amps in a Cryos bezel...
   
  The Thrunite one is 500LED lumens, 450-ish OTF. I'm trading it for an XP-G though. Runtime isn't too good on RCR123's. Gets like 30 minutes on 880mah Ultrafires.


----------



## cyberspyder

I had a Nailbender P7, put out around 800 lumens in my modded G2, then I realized it was largely useless and sold the entire setup, using an A2 and am satisfied.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Oh man those SSC P7's are AWESOME!
   
  Part of me just wanted that 6PX Pro, but lego-ing is just so fun! That and the new 6PX has 350 degree loctite on the head. I guess Surefire caught on that their lights were just being used as hollow shells for bigger and better things.
   
  I might want a C2 to lego with actually, I dunno how useful that clip is, I just like the shape for cigar holds


----------



## ilikepooters

I bought a Cree XM-L T6 1600 Lumens and it's the brightest light i've ever seen, came with crappy chinese batteries though so i'm ordering some
  decent 2900mah panasonic ones soon.
   
  Batteries:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=300584537828&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#ht_2386wt_1139
   
  Torch:
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150637561886&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT#ht_7402wt_905
   
  For anyone in the know, can a brighter LED be bought for that torch?


----------



## Chris_Himself

Those Ultrafires/Trustfires are honestly not that bad. 
   
  XML T6: $10
  5a driver: $15
  Trusfires: $9 x2
   
  Who knows how much that big body and head cost them.
   
  Thats a pretty good deal if you consider the sum of the parts but it's based on a Surefire M3LT with some Cree parts wedged in.
   
  Whats your runtime on high? I'm curious as to whether the 1600lm is based on the LED spec or if thats honestly what the light throws out?
   
  And yes, there is a brighter LED you can wedge in there with some easy soldering work. You'll need a Luminus SST-90 and the appropriate driver board after desoldering the current LED and driver out of that copper pill. I'm not sure if that light is thermally sound enough for an SST-90 though. For reference check out an SR-90 intimidator from Olight. I think it's one of the brightest production lights you can get now and it's built Ford tought alright.


----------



## StargateRecords

I just recently purchased a LED Lenser P7 which I am very pleased with.


----------



## yliu

Quote: 





stargaterecords said:


> I just recently purchased a LED Lenser P7 which I am very pleased with.


 


  I've been kind of disappointed with the P7, it broke after 1 drop. The LED chip is not the latest as well. You'd get much better value if you buy a Fenix.


----------



## StargateRecords

Quote: 





yliu said:


> I've been kind of disappointed with the P7, it broke after 1 drop. The LED chip is not the latest as well. You'd get much better value if you buy a Fenix.


 

 I was looking at the Fenix PD31 but it was almost twice the price of the Lenser P7; which Fenix would you recommend ?


----------



## yliu

Quote: 





stargaterecords said:


> I was looking at the Fenix PD31 but it was almost twice the price of the Lenser P7; which Fenix would you recommend ?


 


  How much was your P7? In the US you can get it for about 60 USD, and the PD31 also sell for similar prices.
   
  I have the LD20 for about 3 months now, and it works great! It's bright, fairly simple to use, lightweight, compact, and uses AAs which are easy to find, and cheap. It has a reverse clicky so there is no momentary on like the P7.
   
  If you want a forward clicky, their TK line is very good. I have the TK12 R5, it has a decent throw, I think it's very good looking. It is also very well built, and better for tactical situations.
  The TK11 is a simpler version of the TK12, the TK11 has 2 modes (high,low) plus it also works on 18650 rechargeable batts (TK12 doesn't).
   
  If you don't need much throw form your flashlight, the TK21 is a good choice, because it has over 400 lumens and similar runtimes of the TK12,11.
   
  Other companies like JetBeam, Sunwayman, Thrunite also sell good lights.
   
  Zebralight SC600 is also a very nice light.
   
  I'd suggest you to do some research, CandlePowerForums is a great place to find reviews, comparisons, and information.
   
  On youtube, "goingprepared" has a lot of unboxing/reviews of flashlights.
   
  So it really depends what you need the flashlights for, in other words, what are your requirements?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





stargaterecords said:


> I was looking at the Fenix PD31 but it was almost twice the price of the Lenser P7; which Fenix would you recommend ?


 

 To a degree, you get what you pay for.
   
  How about 405lm OTF for 85 bux?
http://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=297_330&products_id=2621
   
  or 210lm OTF half size for under 50 bux?
http://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=297_429&products_id=2564
   
  They're both very good, well built flashlights.
   
  FYI, OTF (Out The Front) lumens are typically 20 brighter than emitter lumens which do not account for the losses of the optics.  So a light rated at 210 OTF lumens would be as bright as 250+ emitter lumens.  405 OTF lumens would be as bright as almost 500 (486+) emitter lumens.


----------



## StargateRecords

Quote: 





yliu said:


> How much was your P7? In the US you can get it for about 60 USD, and the PD31 also sell for similar prices.
> 
> I have the LD20 for about 3 months now, and it works great! It's bright, fairly simple to use, lightweight, compact, and uses AAs which are easy to find, and cheap. It has a reverse clicky so there is no momentary on like the P7.
> 
> ...


 
   

  
  Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> To a degree, you get what you pay for.
> 
> How about 405lm OTF for 85 bux?
> http://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=297_330&products_id=2621
> ...


 


 I never knew there were so many torch manufacturers, thanks for all the info *kwkarth *and *yliu*. I would say range and burn time are my priorities, but I also need something that is going to stand up to heavy usage. The LD-20 looks like a good option, the switch sounds well built (0:55) it has a nice solid click, and I like the fact it runs on AA's which you can pick up just about anywhere in the world. Goingprepared has hours of comparison footage, thanks for the link, bookmarked for future reference. The Quark 123 Turbo X looks like a solid option too. I will see how well the Lenser P7 performs before purchasing anything else, my wallet is a little too light right now.


----------



## labrat

Delete


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





labrat said:


> Lithiums AA have a voltage output of 3 Volts! Nominal!
> 
> http://www.batteryholders.org/AA-LITHIUM.pdf
> 
> ...


 
  Trouble with AA lithiums besides price is energy density.  The CR123 lithium seems to have much better energy density and can be readily obtained for around a buck a  piece and 0.77 ea in quantity.
http://www.batteryjunction.com/pri-cr123a.html
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?233961-Quick-CR123A-and-AA-Battery-Shoot-out-Comparison


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





labrat said:


> Lithiums AA have a voltage output of 3 Volts! Nominal!
> 
> http://www.batteryholders.org/AA-LITHIUM.pdf
> 
> ...


 

 The AA lithium from Eveready, the only brand I know to be available is 1.6V per cell, not 3V, and even at 1.6v, it causes big trouble in a number of torches designed to use standard AA alkaline primary, or NimH secondary cells.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





labrat said:


> Lithiums AA have a voltage output of 3 Volts! Nominal!
> 
> http://www.batteryholders.org/AA-LITHIUM.pdf
> 
> ...


 

 You must not be familiar with CR123A's


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> To a degree, you get what you pay for.
> 
> How about 405lm OTF for 85 bux?
> http://www.4sevens.com/product_info.php?cPath=297_330&products_id=2621
> ...


 


  The Quark Turbo's will NOT do 450lm for more than about 3-5 minutes before getting too hot. That is definitely something to consider.
   
  Surefire, Thrunite, Sunwayman, Zebralight, and Olight are one of the few brands that have lights that can produce that many lumens.
   
   
  What you want to do is order a Solarforce L2T "host", XM-L "drop-in" from illumination gear, and after that you want to order 18650 batteries and the charger from batteryjunction and you'll have yourself a sweet rig with guilt free lumens! As for runtime, just ask me, it varies depending on brand of batteries and what kind of drop-in you get.
   
  L2T:
http://www.lighthound.com/Solar-Force-L2T-Flashlight-Host-for-18650--L2-Host-Black-Finish_p_3900.html?gdftrk=gdfV22217_a_7c1238_a_7c7505_a_7c3900
   
  Choose your drop-in:
http://illuminationgear.com/145071.html
  (Also google for more)
   
  Batteries:
http://www.lighthound.com/AW-18650-Protected-2200-mAh-Rechargeable-Lithium-Battery_p_105.html
   
  Charger:
http://www.lighthound.com/Ultrafire-WF-188-Charger-for-14500-17500-18500-18650-RCR123-37-volt-Lithium-Battery-Charger_p_3669.html
   
  18650's are the size of two CR123's except 18mm vs 16mm, and they have the runtime of two CR123's. Rechargables aren't as energy dense but they can be reused like 500 cycles.


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> The Quark Turbo's will NOT do 450lm for more than about 3-5 minutes before getting too hot. That is definitely something to consider.
> 
> Surefire, Thrunite, Sunwayman, Zebralight, and Olight are one of the few brands that have lights that can produce that many lumens.
> 
> ...


 
  I said 405, not 450, but regardless, do you have test results that validate your claims?  At what ambient temperature does this happen?  What are the other conditions that prevail?
  Thanx


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> I said 405, not 450, but regardless, do you have test results that validate your claims?  At what ambient temperature does this happen?  What are the other conditions that prevail?
> Thanx


 


 Sorry I didn't meant to come off as pretentious if I did, I was just being factual. 4Sevens themselves in the documentation for the Quark123, Quark123^2, and Quark Turbo, tell you to not run it on Turbo for extended periods. The Turbo models have the bigger head to assist with cooling as well as house a deeper and wider reflector yes, but the aluminum is still the same thickness so the heat will travel along the entire battery tube until the light becomes too hot to hold around 8 minutes. Ambient tempurate is about room tempurature, I imagine if you're out and about at night time walking, you should be ok, but it still wouldn't be enough. I used to own a Turbo XPG model which was very good, but it still heated up way too much. It was only when I switched to Surefire lights (not the only good lights out there) that everything sort of resolved itself.
   
  The only lights 4sevens makes that can handle those higher 350+ out-the-front lumens are the Maelstrom series, they're heatsinked and have an internal thermal processor which will scale back the lumens intelligently as the light proceeds to get too hot.
   
  4Sevens, Fenix, middle range Jetbeams, and Lumapower are great EDC lights and they can't really be beat, but when it comes to duty lights that might need to be on until they're run dry, Jetbeam's RRT line, Olight, Sunwayman, Surefire, etc. which those bulky seemingly "overpriced" lights will do what they need to do every time.
   
  Here was a quick thread:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?316587-4Sevens-Heat-Issue-Question-Help-Appreciated
   
  Like I said, I owned Fenix PD lights and for 60 bucks you cannot beat them, but if you're a lumens junkie who likes to play around with lights too much haha... 
   
  It's what more or less separates the PD line from the TK line, is ample heatsinking.
   
  If you look at the Quark series' "high" setting which the light will run at for a long time with no problem, it's not that much lower in perceived brightness.
   
  Hope that helps! CPFmarketplace is a very good place to buy barely used lights for very good prices!


----------



## yliu

Quote: 





stargaterecords said:


> I would say range and burn time are my priorities, but I also need something that is going to stand up to heavy usage.
 

  
  The Fenix TK60 has a lot of throw, and very good runtimes. Only downside is that it's big and heavy like the D cell maglites.
   
  The LD20 has a decent throw form it's small reflector, runtimes are good as well.
   
  The LedLenser P7 is not a regulated light, so that means it will get dimmer as the batteries are draining. It has an advertised 64 runtime down to 1 lumen, while regulated light will give you full output throughout most of the battery life.


----------



## StargateRecords

Quote: 





yliu said:


> The Fenix TK60 has a lot of throw, and very good runtimes. Only downside is that it's big and heavy like the D cell maglites.
> 
> The LD20 has a decent throw form it's small reflector, runtimes are good as well.
> 
> The LedLenser P7 is not a regulated light, so that means it will get dimmer as the batteries are draining. It has an advertised 64 runtime down to 1 lumen, while regulated light will give you full output throughout most of the battery life.


 
   

 It looks like the LD20 is the favourite for my needs, especially as it takes AA's. I didn't know about the regulated light system, how does that work? does the torch just stay at the same output then suddenly stop working? or is there some kind of warning system?


----------



## StargateRecords

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> What you want to do is order a Solarforce L2T "host", XM-L "drop-in" from illumination gear, and after that you want to order 18650 batteries and the charger from batteryjunction and you'll have yourself a sweet rig with guilt free lumens! As for runtime, just ask me, it varies depending on brand of batteries and what kind of drop-in you get.
> 
> L2T:
> http://www.lighthound.com/Solar-Force-L2T-Flashlight-Host-for-18650--L2-Host-Black-Finish_p_3900.html?gdftrk=gdfV22217_a_7c1238_a_7c7505_a_7c3900
> ...


 
   

 Thanks for the info Chris, bookmarked, but I think the Fenix LD20 is going to be the one for me.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





stargaterecords said:


> Thanks for the info Chris, bookmarked, but I think the Fenix LD20 is going to be the one for me.


 

 I still have my original LD10, it's almost two years old now! It's a great little light and being able to run on AA's is one of the greatest things ever!
   
  I don't want to sidetrack you too much, but have a look at the Jetbeam BA20, it's cheaper, a little brighter, and the user interface is to die for!
http://www.batteryjunction.com/jetbeam-ba20.html
   
  With the money you save, buy some Sanyo Eneloops and a charger and you'll be good to go for a long long while!


----------



## StargateRecords

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> I still have my original LD10, it's almost two years old now! It's a great little light and being able to run on AA's is one of the greatest things ever!
> 
> I don't want to sidetrack you too much, but have a look at the Jetbeam BA20, it's cheaper, a little brighter, and the user interface is to die for!
> http://www.batteryjunction.com/jetbeam-ba20.html
> ...


 
   

 The tail end of that torch (Image 4) looks like it could replace my LifeHammer !


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Sorry I didn't meant to come off as pretentious if I did, I was just being factual. 4Sevens themselves in the documentation for the Quark123, Quark123^2, and Quark Turbo, tell you to not run it on Turbo for extended periods. The Turbo models have the bigger head to assist with cooling as well as house a deeper and wider reflector yes, but the aluminum is still the same thickness so the heat will travel along the entire battery tube until the light becomes too hot to hold around 8 minutes. Ambient tempurate is about room tempurature, I imagine if you're out and about at night time walking, you should be ok, but it still wouldn't be enough. I used to own a Turbo XPG model which was very good, but it still heated up way too much. It was only when I switched to Surefire lights (not the only good lights out there) that everything sort of resolved itself.
> 
> The only lights 4sevens makes that can handle those higher 350+ out-the-front lumens are the Maelstrom series, they're heatsinked and have an internal thermal processor which will scale back the lumens intelligently as the light proceeds to get too hot.
> 
> ...


 
  I appreciate the info buy it seems that perhaps your information is either outdated or the 4Sevens web site is wrong.  Here's what they say about the Turbo X that I mentioned previously:
   
  The Quark 123² Turbo X has all of the same great features as the original Quark 123² Turbo and features CREE's new XM-L emitter! The XM-L is a slightly larger emitter, so the Turbo X received an updated, larger smooth reflector to maintain a great balance between light throw distance and spill area.
 Overview / Main Features *Power:* Two CR123A Batteries (3.0V~9.0V)
*Output:* Maximum - 450 lumens; Moonlight - 0.3 lumens
*Runtime:* Maximum - 1.5 hours; Moonlight - *20 days*
*Strobe:* Strobe, S.O.S., and Beacon flash modes
*Thermal Regulation:* *The Turbo X features both current and thermal regulation - this means it can take serious abuse and be exposed to harsh conditions, but it will automatically control its output to protect its own guts. That means you don't worry about your light - you just use it.*


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> I appreciate the info buy it seems that perhaps your information is either outdated or the 4Sevens web site is wrong.  Here's what they say about the Turbo X that I mentioned previously:
> 
> The Quark 123² Turbo X has all of the same great features as the original Quark 123² Turbo and features CREE's new XM-L emitter! The XM-L is a slightly larger emitter, so the Turbo X received an updated, larger smooth reflector to maintain a great balance between light throw distance and spill area.
> Overview / Main Features *Power:* Two CR123A Batteries (3.0V~9.0V)
> ...


 
   
  It'll only do the highest output for about 5 minutes, but I didn't know they were thermally regulated like the Maelstroms are now. The regular Quark123 and 123^2's just end up getting really hot in my hand. I assumed my Turbo X was more of the same. Thanks for taking the time to find that out though!
   
  I scored the Turbo X for like 65 bucks shipped on CPF, I'm like addicted to all the deals there now lol.


----------



## yliu

Quote: 





stargaterecords said:


> I didn't know about the regulated light system, how does that work? does the torch just stay at the same output then suddenly stop working? or is there some kind of warning system?


 

 There are many types of regulation, buck, boost etc. (or maybe only 2?)
   
  The torch will stay at the same output for the most of the time, then it starts to dim. For example (I'm just making up the numbers): in a direct drive flashlight, when your battery is at 50%, the output will be something like 50% as well. In a regulated light with 50% battery, it would still give full output. (I just made up the numbers, don't assume if your battery is at 50% in your unregulated light the output will be 50%)
   
  In other words if you are using alkaline batteries, in a direct drive flashlight the output would be somewhat promotional to the power remaining in the battery. That's because Alkalines have a flat, linear discharge curve (Voltage is promotional to percentage of power left in battery) On the other hand, NiMH and lithium batteries have curved discharge curves.
   
  So lets say you need 3W to power your LED at full power, with a 1.5V alkaline you need to draw 2 amps to get 3 Watts, but after some use the batteries will have a lower voltage, lets say 1.1 Volts, in this case it has to draw roughly 2.7 Amps to get 3Watts to your LED. Alkalines tend to have a high internal resistance, which means you won't be able to draw much current (Amps) from it, unlike NiMH and Lithiums (primary and rechargeable).
   
  In this case, the flashlight may not be able to draw more current from Alkalines to compensate for the lower voltage, which causes your regulated light to dim. While Lithiums and NiMh will be able to push out more current.
   
*In general*, I recommend you to use primary lithiums (Energizer Ultimate Lithium, make sure it's rated at 1.5V!) or rechargeable NiMh (LSD NiMH recommended like the Sanyo eneloops).
   
  And the LD20 does not have any low battery warning system, one way to tell is that Turbo mode is not much brighter than High mode, or high mode is not brighter than medium etc... (depending on the juice left in the batts)
   
  Hope it helps!
   
   
  Oh, and the Quark Turbo X is nice as well, the XML emitter is very efficient and outputs a lot of light. The only this is that if you want a decent throw out of a XML you'll need a big reflector. If you want the best throw in a small package XRE or XPE should throw the farthest, but not as efficient as the XPG or XML.


----------



## StargateRecords

Quote: 





yliu said:


> There are many types of regulation, buck, boost etc. (or maybe only 2?)
> 
> The torch will stay at the same output for the most of the time, then it starts to dim. For example (I'm just making up the numbers): in a direct drive flashlight, when your battery is at 50%, the output will be something like 50% as well. In a regulated light with 50% battery, it would still give full output. (I just made up the numbers, don't assume if your battery is at 50% in your unregulated light the output will be 50%)
> 
> ...


 
   

 Thanks for that very helpful information, the head-fi community has a wealth of knowledge !


----------



## StargateRecords

My wallet is feeling fuller so I have decided to go ahead and order the LD20 for my Bail out Bag, thanks again kwkarth, yliu and chris for your advice.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





stargaterecords said:


> My wallet is feeling fuller so I have decided to go ahead and order the LD20 for my Bail out Bag, thanks again kwkarth, yliu and chris for your advice.


 


 Haha I love bail out bags, although mine is technically just a backpack full of basic necessities in case I need to get out and stay out. No worries man!


----------



## jronan2

Ok guys I just found this thread and in need some help from you all. I just survived Hurricane Irene but have been out of power for days now. I have realized how important a great flashlight really is at night during these times. I currently have like a $12 maglite that really sucks. So I want to upgrade my flashlight after this event. Can anyone recommend me some great flashlights. Thank you all.


----------



## StargateRecords

Quote: 





jronan2 said:


> Ok guys I just found this thread and in need some help from you all. I just survived Hurricane Irene but have been out of power for days now. I have realized how important a great flashlight really is at night during these times. I currently have like a $12 maglite that really sucks. So I want to upgrade my flashlight after this event. Can anyone recommend me some great flashlights. Thank you all.


 


  I am relatively new to the high end flash light scene but I think the Fenix LD20 is perfect for a Bail out Bag, being tough, water proof and having a long battery life, the strobe is handy for emergency situations too. I would also recommend some military grade, long life light sticks just in case your batteries fail. I hope you get some good weather soon...


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





jronan2 said:


> Ok guys I just found this thread and in need some help from you all. I just survived Hurricane Irene but have been out of power for days now. I have realized how important a great flashlight really is at night during these times. I currently have like a $12 maglite that really sucks. So I want to upgrade my flashlight after this event. Can anyone recommend me some great flashlights. Thank you all.


 


  Jetbeam, Lumapower, Fenix, 4Sevens, Olight, Nitecore, and Eagletac are all great lights for the money. CR123 batteries are really cheap these days for the amount of energy you get per cell, which comes out to a dollar for a 1500mah battery these days from Battery Junction.
   
  Glad to hear that you made it out brother. When shopping for lights, remember that lumen output isn't the ultimate variable. This is the order in which I place shopping for them:
   
  Toughness
  Warranty
  Output
  Ability to run on Rechargables
  Country of Manufacturing (really not that important these days)
  Clip/carry options
   
  Personal favorites are the Eagletac T20, Jetbeam RRT-0,  and Olight M20 Warrior,


----------



## warubozu

Where I can I go online to find some good prices on CR123 batteries?


----------



## kwkarth

Quote: 





warubozu said:


> Where I can I go online to find some good prices on CR123 batteries?


 


  Battery Junction
http://www.batteryjunction.com/tpen-tcr123a-.html


----------



## Chris_Himself

Battery Junction. The Titanium Innovations brand are literally the cheapest batteries, yet one of the highest performing ones. I've only had 1 bad one out of 20 I bought. They're cheaper than running AA's to me considering they last forever in storage and they can survive accidental laundry machine adventures without leaking or popping.


----------



## jronan2

Thanks for some opinions guys. After doing some research at work and still pissed off about still no electricity at my house I can't wait to get my hands on a new flashlight. I was thinking maybe a 4seven quark mini for EDC and something a little larger down the road. I also been eyeing the fenix TK12 R5, which I'm kind of leaning towards. I didn't realize how many flashlights there are to choose from it's makes head fi decisions look easy and clear cut. After researching batteries I want to go with CR123's with whatever flashlight I choose since there so cheap, and I don't want to use rechargeables. Do you guys think the TK 12 R5 would be a good choice for my first flashlight, or is there something better for around $75 bucks?


----------



## warubozu

Quote: 





kwkarth said:


> Battery Junction
> http://www.batteryjunction.com/tpen-tcr123a-.html


 


   


  Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Battery Junction. The Titanium Innovations brand are literally the cheapest batteries, yet one of the highest performing ones. I've only had 1 bad one out of 20 I bought. They're cheaper than running AA's to me considering they last forever in storage and they can survive accidental laundry machine adventures without leaking or popping.


 

 Thanks guys, will definitely check them out.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





jronan2 said:


> Thanks for some opinions guys. After doing some research at work and still pissed off about still no electricity at my house I can't wait to get my hands on a new flashlight. I was thinking maybe a 4seven quark mini for EDC and something a little larger down the road. I also been eyeing the fenix TK12 R5, which I'm kind of leaning towards. I didn't realize how many flashlights there are to choose from it's makes head fi decisions look easy and clear cut. After researching batteries I want to go with CR123's with whatever flashlight I choose since there so cheap, and I don't want to use rechargeables. Do you guys think the TK 12 R5 would be a good choice for my first flashlight, or is there something better for around $75 bucks?


 
   
  380 emitter lumens vs the 280 from the TK12, at roughly the same runtime means the Eagletac is more efficient.

http://www.amazon.com/EagleTac-P20C2-Lumens-Cree-Flashlight/dp/B0032YZ2F4
   
  Eagletac is US made, again not a big deal, but always a + for me. Takes rechargables of the 3.0 and 3.7v variety as well as taking the primary lithiums without any rattle, they're warrantied for life and super tuff!
   
  I'm not knocking the Fenix at all, but the body and bezel look to be more precision machined on that Eagletac as well. It's when you get into the other TK models that it goes nuts! TK45 anyone?


----------



## Msulit87

Having a nice keychain LED (or two) as a supplement to anything really helps me out.  I'm not saying it will replace a fully functional large light with multiple LEDs but its something to consider.


----------



## Raizor

I bought a ThruNite Neutron 2AA a while ago and have no complaints. I have nothing to compare it to though besides cheap Costco/Sam's club flashlights.


----------



## Chris_Himself

ThruNite might make some of the best foreign produced flashlights at this point. If thats your first light purchase you got a very good one for sure...
   
  Used to have one, now the only Thrunites I buy are the drop-in modules for my Surefires


----------



## music_man

i am pretty interested in dereelight. it would seem that the chinese have outdone surefire. i am wondering if all is as it seems though. specifically are their lumen claims real? i mean 700 lumens for the size of that thing seems like either they are exaggerating or the light will not last due to heat. on the other hand it seems they certainly have outdone their counterpart fenix. any feedback on them would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## Lazerboy2000

i got a new Fenix PD20 last week and really like it. Incredibly small and fits into my back pocket with the clip perfectly and I hardly know its there. Very bright and specs show good runtimes. I'm a big fan of Fenix


----------



## music_man

a p1d q5 has been on my keychain for like 5 years. it has been abused bad and still works fine. i'd say overall surefire is higher quality maybe but the titan is a lot more money. not worth the extra money imo. all that happened to my fenix is the haiii wore off a little. the lens is not even scratched. that is after i beat the crud out of it. at first i thought it seemed lite and cheap but it has proved it is not at all.


----------



## Gravediggaz

just find this thread here....been a member on the candlepower forums....I'm becoming a flashaholic!


----------



## tool462

Quote: 





gravediggaz said:


> just find this thread here....been a member on the candlepower forums....I'm becoming a flashaholic!


 


  Ha me too!  I'm a lurker of Candlepower but never even knew this whole section existed here.
   
  I carry an EagleTac T20C2 MKII on my duty belt and a Quark Mini AA when I wear a thigh holster, otherwise I just toss it in my pocket as a backup.  Both have served me well.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





tool462 said:


> Ha me too!  I'm a lurker of Candlepower but never even knew this whole section existed here.
> 
> I carry an EagleTac T20C2 MKII on my duty belt and a Quark Mini AA when I wear a thigh holster, otherwise I just toss it in my pocket as a backup.  Both have served me well.


 

 Hey whats up man!
   
  The EagleTac T20C2 MKII is probably one of my favorite lights next to Surefires! They're probably better, but you get tired of alternatives when your light won't start just because it's 50 degrees outside haha... I absolutely adore that light...
   
  This is my modded Surefire 6P LED with a forward clicky, 300/80/15 OTF lumens with a couple bali goodies. I spent money to modify a stock one just to get it to perform to the level of that T20C2 except with a Surefire logo on it lol...


----------



## Currawong

Holy cow, if only Head-Fi had been around when I was in high school. 
   
  I used to bring Letherman tools, Swiss army knives and Maglites to school with me and the teachers used to borrow them from me to fix things.  I still have my two original AA Maglites and a Solitaire, but my keyring has a Letherman Micro on it presently. At the insistence of shop staff, I ended up getting an LED Lenser some time ago, just as LED lights were becoming all the rage. Last week, after seeing one in a shop, I bought a Maglite XL100 with the multi-function switch. Clever though it is, it didn't come with instructions so I had to check the web site to learn how to use it properly.  I'm thinking of getting an XL200 for the extra brightness as well.


----------



## tool462

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Hey whats up man!
> 
> The EagleTac T20C2 MKII is probably one of my favorite lights next to Surefires! They're probably better, but you get tired of alternatives when your light won't start just because it's 50 degrees outside haha... I absolutely adore that light...
> 
> This is my modded Surefire 6P LED with a forward clicky, 300/80/15 OTF lumens with a couple bali goodies. I spent money to modify a stock one just to get it to perform to the level of that T20C2 except with a Surefire logo on it lol...


 
   
  I don't mind the Surefire's at all.  Just about every coworker of mine carries one in some form or another, I simply bought the Eagletac to show them that Surefire and our duty-issued Streamlight's arent the only way to sweep a room.
   
  I live and work in way-north Minnesota and have had no problems with the Eagletac or the 4Sevens at -20F aside from being less bright than they would be 110 degrees warmer in the summer.
   
  Some of those original 6P's go for insane amounts to collectors, I make sure to look close every time I go to a pawn shop or tactical re-supply store.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





tool462 said:


> I don't mind the Surefire's at all.  Just about every coworker of mine carries one in some form or another, I simply bought the Eagletac to show them that Surefire and our duty-issued Streamlight's arent the only way to sweep a room.
> 
> I live and work in way-north Minnesota and have had no problems with the Eagletac or the 4Sevens at -20F aside from being less bright than they would be 110 degrees warmer in the summer.
> 
> Some of those original 6P's go for insane amounts to collectors, I make sure to look close every time I go to a pawn shop or tactical re-supply store.


 

  
   
  Oh whoops, I meant that there are alternatives to both Eagletac and Surefire, I had a Fenix P3D that was a great high end light, but then when it would dip like to the slightly chillier nights, it would flicker and take a while to start which was really odd
   
  -20 degrees?! Thats crazy, I can't even imagine how cold that is, the coldest weather I've been exposed to is like 35 degrees at tahoe when I went snowboarding


----------



## warubozu

Has anyone here have any experience with the Dark Ops Hellfighter series of flashlights? I do know that Dark Ops makes combat knives, but they aren't exactly respected highly as a company due to some of their previous ads for their knives.


----------



## Gravediggaz

got the sunwayman M10R.....if you don't have this you need to get asap!!!


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





warubozu said:


> Has anyone here have any experience with the Dark Ops Hellfighter series of flashlights? I do know that Dark Ops makes combat knives, but they aren't exactly respected highly as a company due to some of their previous ads for their knives.


 


  Haven't heard of them before...


  Quote: 





gravediggaz said:


> got the sunwayman M10R.....if you don't have this you need to get asap!!!


 


  Yeah I'm thinking of ditching the Surefire 6P for a V20C... they look amazing but the brand name never really called out too me the way Fenix and 4Sevens did. Thrunite is another contender, but the V20C is probably on my to-buy list


----------



## Gravediggaz

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Yeah I'm thinking of ditching the Surefire 6P for a V20C... they look amazing but the brand name never really called out too me the way Fenix and 4Sevens did. Thrunite is another contender, but the V20C is probably on my to-buy list


 


  yeah you need to get on sunwayman they are coming out with some great flashlights


----------



## warubozu

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Haven't heard of them before...
> Yeah I'm thinking of ditching the Surefire 6P for a V20C... they look amazing but the brand name never really called out too me the way Fenix and 4Sevens did. Thrunite is another contender, but the V20C is probably on my to-buy list


 


  Here's the link to Hellfighter Tatical Light Corp.
   
http://www.hellfireusa.com/cgistore/store.cgi?page=/new/catalog.html&setup=1&cart_id=
   
  I'm not really sure if they're independent or a part of Dark Ops, some of the ads I've seen for their flashlights were listed under Dark Ops Hellfighter.


----------



## Gravediggaz

hey guys can anyone tell me a good forum for Knives and Leatherman's?
   
  thanks guys


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





gravediggaz said:


> hey guys can anyone tell me a good forum for Knives and Leatherman's?
> 
> thanks guys


 

 Usualsuspectnetwork.net
   
  or Bladeforums
   
  If you join USN, make sure to use ChrisHimself as a reference, it'll get your account approved faster. It's a great place


----------



## Gravediggaz

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Usualsuspectnetwork.net
> 
> or Bladeforums
> 
> If you join USN, make sure to use ChrisHimself as a reference, it'll get your account approved faster. It's a great place


 


  thanks for that will do


----------



## Gravediggaz

just got my ITP A3 R5.....greatest keychain flashlight ever! highly recommend it!


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





gravediggaz said:


> just got my ITP A3 R5.....greatest keychain flashlight ever! highly recommend it!


 


  Lol I have one of those too, got one from Battery Junction as a present for me ordering so much **** there, seriously I spent like 500 bucks in one month (buy and then sell on CPF later), plus I group buy a bunch of batteries since I got a bunch of friends to get CR123 lights.
   
  The reigning king for me was the Fenix LD01 but the ITP stomps it to death


----------



## Gravediggaz

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Lol I have one of those too, got one from Battery Junction as a present for me ordering so much **** there, seriously I spent like 500 bucks in one month (buy and then sell on CPF later), plus I group buy a bunch of batteries since I got a bunch of friends to get CR123 lights.
> 
> The reigning king for me was the Fenix LD01 but the ITP stomps it to death


 


  yeah I have just started my flashlight collection my girl think I'm mad lols.....just got my 4sevens 123x2 turbo quark....love it! great size and throw....its a must have


----------



## immtbiker

Sorry, if I am being redundant (I haven't had time to read the last 40 posts), but I own the Fenix TK-30 and am extremely happy with it. It offers 620 Lumens for 117 minutes on high.
  I just recently purchase the newer Fenix TK-35 which still rune on 4 CR123's or 2 18650 batteries, and outputs 820 lumens in high mode for almost 2 hours. It runs on 100+ lumens for an eternity.
  It has a flat handle less than 6 inches long, remembers what setting you were on when you shut it off, has a strobe and an SOS feature, and is an incredible flashlight. The handle screws off, allowing easy access to the batteries, charges in about an hour, and can bring down planes at 400 yards.
  In other words, it is more user friendly, easier to carry, and offers an insane amount of candlepower for $100 on Amazon. It is now my favorite flashlight. It comes with it's own carrying holder. It's can be dropped from 7 feet and it won't roll.
   
  Definitely worth looking into for any serious flashlight buff. It has 2 switches on the bottom, one for on/off, and one for the different modes. Deew it! It has the latest XM-L Cree technology


----------



## gazar

I have tried out several pocket sized flashlights which i use at work for looking at pressure charts and gauges, etc.
   
  The best one I have found up to now is the Zebralight SC51. Runs on a single AA. The rechargable 2000/2450 mah Duracell or Sanyo Eeneloop batteries give the best results.
   
  This has great build quality and gives out around 200 lumens on high. It has also has medium and low level. IIRC these levels are also adjustable.


----------



## gore.rubicon

Can anyone recommend some good 16430/17340/RCR123a batteries?


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





gore.rubicon said:


> Can anyone recommend some good 16430/17340/RCR123a batteries?


 


  Titanium Innovations. I'm a Surefire diehard but I switched to these and I've never had a pair of these fail on me to date... one time I got a bad pair, but I just put them in backwards lol


----------



## JSLAPPA

I agree with Chris. I love Titanium innovations CR123's. They even sell them shrink wrapped in sets of two or three, for your flashlights. You should never mix lithium batteries, so this is a perfect solution. I also like Rayovac because they are built in the same factory as Surefire. And you can get a box of 100 for $115 shipped. Never buy 123's from B&M stores. You'll pay $2.50 and up each.
 
For rechargeables, I only will use AW...period. 


The ITP is a great light. I have the upgraded Q5 light. I don't use it much, but it puts out over 160 lumens when I use an IMR 10440 LiIon. You will amaze and astound your friends when you show them how much light can come out of a AAA light. Roughly 5X more light than a 4D cell MAG light. 



More than the ITP, I like the Maratac AAA a little better. Same LED, same amazing output with the IMR 10440, but it comes in black anodized, natural ano, stainless steel, polished stainless, and pure copper. They all look rather sweet. I always carry two Maratacs with my Leatherman, and two spare 10440's for backup juice. 



I know a little about the Sunwayman too, and the M10R is a great light. That company is doing some really cool things right now. I expect to see more from them, as well as copycats, too. My favorite Sunwayman is the V10R in Titanium. A little pricey at $150, but it's a (R)CR 123 light that you can buy a Titanium AA extension for. It's claim to fame is that it has a fantastic ring around the head of the light that you can adjust the brightness. It's a very robust mechanism and is very solid. One light with the ability to switch between 123 and AA batteries can come in very handy. If you were lucky enough, a guy at CPF made 18650 and 18500 bodies for it too. In addition, he also made a replacement tailcap switch in titanium and sold it for only $45 or so. It has 3 tritium vials in it and will glow for at least 15 years. Enjoy.....


----------



## Chris_Himself

Lol I thought that was a custom flashlight at first... that should tell you immediately that the 130 entry price is actually still quite fair by today's standards.
   
  Again, as much as I love Surefire, their finish leaves a lot to be desired. I've yet to find a P60 compatible host that feels as good as an old beater 6P though.. they might not have trapezoidal threads or crazy mechanisms, but the parts fit together very smoothly, and trust me, I've been looking for a way out haha. I have a C2 Centurion on the way with a fistful of 18650's someone is sending to me in exchange for me hooking them up with a Benchmade 42...


----------



## JSLAPPA

The C2 is my favorite Surefire. I had one Cerakoted at a local gun shop in a couple different colors.


----------



## tool462

I think I'm going to buy one of those copper Maratac AAA's for at home if I can find one for sale somewhere, looks like a great light


----------



## JSLAPPA

You'll pay $38 for the copper. I got my Maratac lights from Countycomm.
   
  http://www.countycomm.com/aaacopper.html


----------



## tool462

Quote: 





jslappa said:


> You'll pay $38 for the copper. I got my Maratac lights from Countycomm.
> 
> http://www.countycomm.com/aaacopper.html


 


  Price seemed steep until I read this:

 Flashlight body is machined of solid billet ultra conductive pure alloy 101 copper.
 *Note:* this is a solid copper flashlight not plated
   
   
  Now I want one even more!


----------



## deadlylover

Quote: 





jslappa said:


>


 

 Wow I thought that was a new McGizmo or something!
   
  My Lunasol20 is still going strong after a few years of EDC, I really don't think I'll need another flashlight for a while since 75 lumens on high is more than enough for my uses, and I can always replace the emitter whenever I want. The floody low beam is still the best thing since sliced bread.


----------



## wolfen68

[size=x-small][size=x-small]Hey guys....haven't visited this thread for a spell...[/size][/size]
   
  [size=x-small][size=x-small]Still enjoying my Eagletac MKII which is a great minimag replacement. However, I am looking for a pocket carry flashlight with a lot of ooomph. [/size][/size]
   
  [size=x-small][size=x-small]I want small and simple...and all I really need is a high and low output mode (200 plus lumens for the high...the more the better). I don't care if it needs CR123a's and I don't need a bunch of output modes. If it has some extra frills than fine...but I don't need them. Any recommendations?[/size][/size]


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





wolfen68 said:


> [size=x-small][size=x-small]Hey guys....haven't visited this thread for a spell...[/size][/size]
> 
> [size=x-small][size=x-small]Still enjoying my Eagletac MKII which is a great minimag replacement. However, I am looking for a pocket carry flashlight with a lot of ooomph. [/size][/size]
> 
> [size=x-small][size=x-small]I want small and simple...and all I really need is a high and low output mode (200 plus lumens for the high...the more the better). I don't care if it needs CR123a's and I don't need a bunch of output modes. If it has some extra frills than fine...but I don't need them. Any recommendations?[/size][/size]


 


  Lumapower Incendio is a smart purchase because it's size efficient. It's not super thermally efficient but most of us just need light for like 5-10 minutes anyway.... but it's my favorite single CR123 light on the market right now plus it has glow in the dark features!
   
  Eagletac lights are REALLY expensive if you want a pocket rocket that blasts light for short periods of time. They're really meant as duty lights where you might find yourself running a full battery all the way down without any thermal issues...


----------



## brentatent12

There are some really bright (and small) LED flashlights out these days.  Many of the more professional tactical lights take (R)CR123A, 18650, or other lithium ion batteries as apposed to the conventional AA or AAA, as they require higher voltage compared to conventional flashlights.  CREE XML-LED bulbs seem to be where things are at right now. Check out the Nitecore TM11 for an absurdly bright, yet relatively compact flashlight (2,000 lumen output)!


----------



## wolfen68

The TM11 is an amazing light...thanks for the link!
   
  However...I'm looking for a throw in your pocket and forget model.  That one may be small for a portable dwarf star...but not keychain small.


----------



## anoobis

Hi guys, lately I've been considering getting myself a new torch (flashlight) so I'm hoping you can help me out. Now, I'm not an aficionado or hobbyist, I'm joe public to whom anything better than boggo-standard will be good.

 My initial search threw up the LED Lenser P7/T7. It has good reviews, is the right sort of size, uses standard cells, has good battery life and is currently ~£35. That's at the top end of my budget. I'm not really interested in anything that doesn't use AA or AAA unless there's a very compelling reason. To help you gauge my (lack of) understanding, I can't really see the practical differences between the T7 and P7.

 This was all looking good (range seemed impressive), then I saw comments about the design being 'unsophisticated' and suggestions that either better (brighter) is available for the same price, or an equivalent should be cheaper. Apparently the CREE Q5 is where it's at (at this level). Presumably there's more to it than just the LED though? The reflector and/or lens, the circuitry? I'm out of my depth here.

 Three alternatives I've turned up are

 http://www.amazon.co.uk/Brightest-including-Duracell-batteries-Amazon/dp/B005JS6YXK/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&qid=1321029496&sr=8-10
  http://www.dinodirect.com/ultrafire-led-flashlight-cree-xpe-r2-5mode-235lumens-m10-currency-GBP.html
 http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nebo-Redline-Tactical-Strobe-Batteries/dp/tech-data/B0049M8I22/ref=de_a_smtd

 And there are quite a few more. Would anyone be kind enough to comment on those?

 Maybe what I'm missing is that the runtime is good and not all of the others have flood/spot? Would this account for the price difference? Do you guys find an adjustable beam to be a must?

 What should I be looking for and what can you recommend that's readily available in the UK?

 P.S. just to check that I'm understanding the units, the P3 is rated at ~15 lumens, so even on low intensity (15%), the P7 should be about twice as bright, correct?
   
  edit: I notice that quite a few of the torches on dinodirect come with a charger; I'd consider these instead of AA/AAA if they're much better. Don't know how good this deals are but they may not be on for long, so any advice appreciated.


----------



## wolfen68

Well, after research I'm going to try an Eagletac D25C and a LumaPower IncenDio V3U XM-L T5 Limited Edition.  My preference goes in my pocket and the other goes in my wife's purse to replace her aged maglite solitaire.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





wolfen68 said:


> Well, after research I'm going to try an Eagletac D25C and a LumaPower IncenDio V3U XM-L T5 Limited Edition.  My preference goes in my pocket and the other goes in my wife's purse to replace her aged maglite solitaire.


 


  If you don't like the Incendio, I can always buy it off you


----------



## wolfen68

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> If you don't like the Incendio, I can always buy it off you


 


   I got the D25C and the Incendio and must say I am very impressed.  The D25c has nearly all the throw and power of my MKII in a package 1/3 the size.  The UI is easy to use and it is a joy in the pocket due to it's small size.  My ONLY complaint is that if you push on the twisty  head while it is off, it can activate momentarily unless you back it off a couple of additional threads. 
   
  On the other hand, the Incendio is not apparently as bright (despite it's much higher lumen rating) and is a more limited thrower...but it has a wonderful floody beam with a very warm pleasant tint.  
   
  My wife wants to know which one she gets...the current answer is neither


----------



## Chris_Himself

Wolfen... are you using RCR123's?

 The Incendio is actually a boost current light only I think. So it'll regulates voltage as the batteries go down. But it's not a buck current which tones down the light. If you use 3.7V RCR123 in the indendio, you'll get the full brightness.
   
  The ergos and machining of the Incendio followed by the great customer service from Ricky at Lumapower makes it one of my favorite lights on the market.


----------



## wolfen68

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Wolfen... are you using RCR123's?
> 
> The Incendio is actually a boost current light only I think. So it'll regulates voltage as the batteries go down. But it's not a buck current which tones down the light. If you use 3.7V RCR123 in the indendio, you'll get the full brightness.
> 
> The ergos and machining of the Incendio followed by the great customer service from Ricky at Lumapower makes it one of my favorite lights on the market.


 

 I'm only using primary CR123's.  Any recommendations on a high quality RCR123 and charger?


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





wolfen68 said:


> I'm only using primary CR123's.  Any recommendations on a high quality RCR123 and charger?


 


  Um if you have money to blow... use AW CR123's. Those are the best quality just because of their longevity, low heat discharge, reliability, and capacity despite ratings. 
   
  I use Ultrafires... but I don't count on my light to save my life. I've had my circuit protection kick in straight off the charger once or twice that would make me shudder if I needed this to save my life. It hasn't happened ever since and to be fair I think it's recommended to put the batteries through a couple cycles before you start depending on them. But yeah for the money I can get twice as many Ultrafires and just reload my flashlight when I'm out and about... but those AW's are awesome for sure though.


----------



## jronan2

Hey guys I need a few opinions. I have an Eagletac T20C2 MarkII XML flashlight I got a few months ago. This thing is a beast I love it and have no issues with it. But I would like something a bit smaller for everyday carry and leave my Eagletac in my EDC backpack. I was thinking a 4Sevens Quark minix. I have heard good things about these flashlights and they are small and take CR123 batteries, which is a must. I am also not sure what is the difference between the mini 123 and the minix 123 then just a few lumens. Which one would you prefer? The one thing I don't like about this flashlight is I wish it had a clicker thing for operating than twisting the head ( sorry for the improper terminology). So do you think the Quark mini is good or should I look elsewhere. Whatever I choose it has to take CR123, and be like the size of the mini for edc.
   
  I also have another non flashlight question that I will ask in here because I figure some of you also have knowledge in Multi Tools. I am in the market for my first multi tool and have done some research but not as much as I need to yet. I want something with a great set of pliers and a great set of scissors, everything else is important but the pliers and scissors is what I'm most interested in. I would also like a screwdriver, bottle opener, blade etc but those are all secondary. A blade on a multi tool is not too important I have a bunch of great knives. Size is not an issue and price is not really an issue but I would like to keep it under $100. Can I get any recommendations for this also?


----------



## Chris_Himself

I do not like the 4Sevens mini's... twist operation is NOT worth saving like an inch off the overall length.
   
  If you need a small light... the Lumintop L1C is great... comes with a nice clip as well to clip on to your gear. I like the regular Quarks too (they're much smaller than you think) but the clip is oriented the wrong way on those due to the length.
   
  Another great small light is the Lumapower Incendio which as already been discussed.
   
   
  The only multitool I use is my Strider SnG haha. Um you're going to want to buy a Leatherman or a Swiss tool... the latter is more expensive for obvious reasons but just buy the leatherman you want to carry, I can't tell you what is too big or too heavy, or how strong you want your pliers to be....
   
  SOG MT's are some pretty serious MT's as well, I don't like their folders but their multi's are really nice.


----------



## jronan2

OK thanks for the recommendations, I will be sure to check those out. What are your thoughts about the Fenix PD10 or the PD20? I like the size of them and the clip seems to be of great quality.
   
  As for a Multi-tool I'm pretty much set on a Leatherman Charge AL ( http://www.amazon.com/Leatherman-830668-Charge-Leather-Sheath/dp/B000LG9N7Y/ref=sr_1_20?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1322095001&sr=1-20 ) because it seems to be the best bet between the wave and charge tti.


----------



## tool462

Got my little Maratac AAA full copper last night, nice little light.  Pretty damn bright with a Sanyo Eneloop standard AAA for it's size.  Smaller than a chapstick tube and thinner, obviously feels pretty solid since it is full copper which is nice.  Needed a light lube on the threads but seals well and comes with extra o-rings and a handful of various pocket clips.


----------



## wolfen68

Quote: 





jronan2 said:


> OK thanks for the recommendations, I will be sure to check those out. What are your thoughts about the Fenix PD10 or the PD20? I like the size of them and the clip seems to be of great quality.
> 
> As for a Multi-tool I'm pretty much set on a Leatherman Charge AL ( http://www.amazon.com/Leatherman-830668-Charge-Leather-Sheath/dp/B000LG9N7Y/ref=sr_1_20?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1322095001&sr=1-20 ) because it seems to be the best bet between the wave and charge tti.


 


 I was going to chime in that the Leatherman Charge Ti is the cat's meow.  It makes my old leatherman Wave look like a toy.  I can't recall if the AL is the same without the titanium.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





jronan2 said:


> OK thanks for the recommendations, I will be sure to check those out. What are your thoughts about the Fenix PD10 or the PD20? I like the size of them and the clip seems to be of great quality.
> 
> As for a Multi-tool I'm pretty much set on a Leatherman Charge AL ( http://www.amazon.com/Leatherman-830668-Charge-Leather-Sheath/dp/B000LG9N7Y/ref=sr_1_20?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1322095001&sr=1-20 ) because it seems to be the best bet between the wave and charge tti.


 


  PD20 just because it's better 
   
  I don't like Fenix lights because they've never been majorly friendly with rechargies.
   
  Check out the
  Lumintop L1C,
  Lumapower V3U Incendio (can be upgraded with 1" head and tube extender to take 18650's which have like 3x the capacity of 1 RCR123)
  Jetbeam BC20 
   
  All three represent the best value for money for different reasons. I prefer the BC20 for it's 2-mode simplicity, the V3U for it's upgradeability and just the looks, L1C is a mix of both, the clip is solid, and it's still quite an attractive light! 
   
  Run the V3U with a 3.6volt 16340 (rechargeable CR123 or RCR123) for higher output!


----------



## yliu

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Check out the
> Lumintop L1C,
> Lumapower V3U Incendio (can be upgraded with 1" head and tube extender to take 18650's which have like 3x the capacity of 1 RCR123)
> Jetbeam BC20
> ...


 

 I have the BA10, and I do not really like the build quality... Especially the switch feels like it's going to break.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





yliu said:


> I have the BA10, and I do not really like the build quality... Especially the switch feels like it's going to break.


 


  I had the 2cell BC series light and I thought it was fairly good.. mind you it's like a 30-ish dollar light.. Jetbeams are usually rock solid in performance aren't they?


----------



## anoobis

After much searching, I'm back to square one.
   
  As I understand it, the main drawbacks of the LED Lenser P7/T7 are that is uses a superseded LED, is not hugely bright and does not have constant current circuitry. However, I know that there's more to the output than the stated lumens figure; I don't know how well it does in that regard.
   
  Thing is, while I keep reading that it's not a great value torch, I haven't found anything that looks better at the price (< £35).
   
  After searching, I'm prepared to relax the AA/AAA and adjustable constraints. I would prefer an (AA/AAA + other) hybrid but would consider 'other' only, provided batteries and chargers are available at a reasonable price (in relation to cost of the torch). Again, the spot/flood isn't a must, assuming the beam is good. I relying on your judgment as to whether it beats the P7/T7.
   
  A 'low' mode to conserve power would be nice.
   
  What can you recommend in the UK?
   
  TIA.


----------



## yliu

Quote: 





anoobis said:


> After much searching, I'm back to square one.
> 
> As I understand it, the main drawbacks of the LED Lenser P7/T7 are that is uses a superseded LED, is not hugely bright and does not have constant current circuitry. However, I know that there's more to the output than the stated lumens figure; I don't know how well it does in that regard.
> 
> ...


 


  Buy a Fenix LD20, it's compact, just as bright as the P7, and in my opinion it has a much better quality. 
   
  I have the ledlenser M7, and I find the beam profile just useless, quality is poor (plastic lens, not waterproof) and at that size I'd rather go with a 2xCR123 light. I don't think that there is more output than stated, my M7 doesn't seem brighter than the LD20. To be more fair I think the M7 should be compared to something like the TK12.


----------



## Deathdeisel

Hey guys, this may be a bit odd, but i am looking for a really good small flashlight for around 60$ maybe less but no more. 
   
  Its hard to kind of dive into this so i believe reccomendations will suite me well. What do you guys think is good for my purposes? I would use it mostly for short term light situations, and usually working on small parts. Something somewhat rugged would be nice.


----------



## wolfen68

Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> Hey guys, this may be a bit odd, but i am looking for a really good small flashlight for around 60$ maybe less but no more.
> 
> Its hard to kind of dive into this so i believe reccomendations will suite me well. What do you guys think is good for my purposes? I would use it mostly for short term light situations, and usually working on small parts. Something somewhat rugged would be nice.


 


   I can't tell you how impressed I am with EagleTac's D25 series.  I now have the D25C and the D25C2 and depending on your size requirements they are worth a look.  You'll like the price as well...


----------



## Deathdeisel

Cannot find the D series. Only P, T, and M. Quite liking the main features of the Fenix LD20.


----------



## wolfen68

Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> Cannot find the D series. Only P, T, and M. Quite liking the main features of the Fenix LD20.


 


  illuminationgear.com
   
  Totally reputable and fast/free shipping.


----------



## Deathdeisel

Hmm tough one.
   
*EagleTac D25A2 Mini* - 2xAA -* 325 Lumens*
*P20A2 MKII *
  Or Fenix LD20? I noticed it did say output was measured at the emitter on the Eagle lights, so wouldnt that be a lot more than the fenix on pape, considering fenix measures i think 1m away? But in real life terms be less so?


----------



## wolfen68

Quote:


deathdeisel said:


> Hmm tough one.
> 
> *EagleTac D25A2 Mini* - 2xAA -* 325 Lumens*
> *P20A2 MKII *
> Or Fenix LD20? I noticed it did say output was measured at the emitter on the Eagle lights, so wouldnt that be a lot more than the fenix on pape, considering fenix measures i think 1m away? But in real life terms be less so?


 


 I just sold my P20A2 MKII but was able to compare it extensively to the D25C (also 325 Lumen) and the D25C2 (493 Lumen). 
   
  The P20A2 MK II and the D25C are very close in overall power with the MKII having a touch more throw.  The D25C2 provides a little more light both overall and in throw compared to the MKII. 
   
  That is why I sold the MKII, it is 2-3 times the size but equaled or beat by these tiny contenders.  I'm a big AA fan...but CR123's are so readily/cheaply available on the internet now I was A-OK with the switch.


----------



## Chris_Himself

You have to get Eagletac... USA made and lifetime warranty means they're gonna get my money regardless of what they do.
   
  I'm a Surefire fan, but at the 115 dollar price they want for a 6PX, HELL NO... If I ever need a new light, I'm getting either a P20 or a T20


----------



## wolfen68

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> You have to get Eagletac... USA made and lifetime warranty means they're gonna get my money regardless of what they do.
> 
> I'm a Surefire fan, but at the 115 dollar price they want for a 6PX, HELL NO... If I ever need a new light, I'm getting either a P20 or a T20


 


  Unfortunately the Eagletac's I've seen/owned are "designed" in America but made in China.  The D Series quotes a warranty of 120 months from purchase...still not too shabby.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





wolfen68 said:


> Unfortunately the Eagletac's I've seen/owned are "designed" in America but made in China.  The D Series quotes a warranty of 120 months from purchase...still not too shabby.


 


  Oh is it really? I didn't know that. Goshdangit.
   
  Well that makes it just like 4Sevens then, and they're very good people. I just wish the clip on the single cell Quark was oriented the right way


----------



## Deathdeisel

I cant justify spending 20$ on 8 batteries, including the fact that they are not as readily available. 
   
  However im still having a hard time deciding between the D25A2 Mini, using 2xAA, the LD20(seems to be the most popular), and possibly the P20A2, however the P2 seems ot have the lowest runtime by far on lowest settings. So ill probably actually mark that out.
   
  So guys,
  Fenix LD20  or, D25A2 Mini? Seems like the D25 puts out more light by a good amount on turbo, and on low can last longer. However does the D25 not have a clicker for on/off? Is not then that would seal the deal, i really need one of those.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> I cant justify spending 20$ on 8 batteries, including the fact that they are not as readily available.
> 
> However im still having a hard time deciding between the D25A2 Mini, using 2xAA, the LD20(seems to be the most popular), and possibly the P20A2, however the P2 seems ot have the lowest runtime by far on lowest settings. So ill probably actually mark that out.
> 
> ...


 


  What? Oh dude they're $1 apiece at Battery junction though.. you get 5% off if you use CPF2009 at the coupon code section as well!
   
  I use the rechargable CR123's as well which save me lots and lots of money since I use a light for like 30 minutes a day at least. If you get a Lumapower Incendio V3U and the rechargable tenergy CR123 kit from amazon, you'll have reliable light for years and guilt free lumens!
   
  I would not get the D25A2... it's great but dude look at all the modes you'd have to cycle through with only one interface!!! I'd get the LD20 if you're looking for a 2xAA light.


----------



## wolfen68

There's no clicker on any of the D25 series...they're all twisties.


----------



## tool462

LD20 + http://www.amazon.com/Sanyo-Capacity-Pre-Charged-Rechargeable-Batteries/dp/B0058GZWXQ = win.


----------



## Deathdeisel

Cool, good to hear. Is the charger listed there a good one?


----------



## anoobis

Quote: 





yliu said:


> Buy a Fenix LD20, it's compact, just as bright as the P7, and in my opinion it has a much better quality.
> 
> I have the ledlenser M7, and I find the beam profile just useless, quality is poor (plastic lens, not waterproof) and at that size I'd rather go with a 2xCR123 light. I don't think that there is more output than stated, my M7 doesn't seem brighter than the LD20. To be more fair I think the M7 should be compared to something like the TK12.


 


  Thanks for the reply, the Fenix LD20 does look nice. It's a bit expensive here (UK) but I think I can find a worldwide seller at a decent price.
   
  What distance would you say the beam is good to?
   
  I was originally looking for 200+ lumens, maybe more like 235-250 but I probably don't really need that. I've decided the regulation is important. Although the P7 may be nominally brighter (higher output with focused spot, though I acknowledge you think perhaps not) that isn't likely to last long. So, for the majority of its runtime, it won't be as bright as the LD20.
   
  I'm going to see what I can find with non-AA/AAA but I think the LD20 could be the one, thanks.


----------



## steyrshrek

My favorite EDC flashlight is my McGizmo PD. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## yliu

Quote: 





anoobis said:


> Thanks for the reply, the Fenix LD20 does look nice. It's a bit expensive here (UK) but I think I can find a worldwide seller at a decent price.
> 
> What distance would you say the beam is good to?
> 
> ...


 


  The LD20 isn't a thrower, I'd say it light up things well until 100m. 
   
  The P7, on paper, has 175 lumens of output. While the LD20 has something like 180 ANSI lumens.
   
  You might also look at 1xCR123 lights. They are very compact, and are fairly bright. If you stretch your budget you might can get a JetBeam RRT-0 XML, which works with CR123/RCR123 or AA batteries (with extension tube). It will give you 550 lumens with and RCR123 battery! (make sure you use IMR cells because they handle high currents better)


----------



## anoobis

Thanks again, I think the LD20 will be fine. BTW, the current P7 is 200 lumens but I notice that the LD20 is 180 OTF and 205 at the emitter, so they're probably pretty much the same power.


----------



## mrflip69

Anybody build any firestarters? Favorite light that I never really use since I've got it running on a bunch of AAs is my 4D Mag converted with some Osram bulb. Run time is probably no more than 15 minutes at max, but I've got a regulated switch with different settings so its still got some utility lol


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





mrflip69 said:


> Anybody build any firestarters? Favorite light that I never really use since I've got it running on a bunch of AAs is my 4D Mag converted with some Osram bulb. Run time is probably no more than 15 minutes at max, but I've got a regulated switch with different settings so its still got some utility lol


 


  Sometimes for fun I like to pop the P60 lamp back into my Surefire 6P.
   
  Incandescents can be kinda fun sometimes... but for the most part the get way too hot for me for long periods of time... although aside from heat if you use rechargables all is good in the hood and you do get a really cool beam


----------



## tool462

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> all is good in the hood and you do get a really cool beam


 


  Very punny Chris.


----------



## Deathdeisel

Just wanted to post back up here about my new Fenix LD20. So far i gotta say im impressed. For such a small light it throws great and bright. Love the fit and feel of it, no rattling whatsoever, paint durability seems good. Love it. 
   
  Im also about to buy some eneloop batteries for it, however i only have one charger, and id rather not buy another one if possible. Im wondering will this charger effectively charge the eneloop batteries? Or is it not going to do so effectively? Pic of said charger below.


----------



## Opiy

Just thought I would add to this thread my collection so far. Its not much. The Thrunite 1C is my EDC which is the second from the right. The only ones I like are the Thrunite 1C and the Jetbeam M2S which is on the far left. After owning two Surefires I can say definitively I will not own another one. The Olight has to have something wrong with it because I have to really bow up on tightening it to get it to work. I need to send it back for repairs one day. The lumapower second from left was an OK light but I hated the reflector because it put a bad black spot right in the middle of the hot spot. The button mode selector was very nice though.
   
  I didn't take pics but I do use rechargeable RCR123 and 18650 batteries. I can say for surefire non-rechargeable CR123 batteries they do last for I know over 1 year and have a good charge left.
  I use the Ultrafire rechargers.
   
  My next purchase will likely be the Eagletac G25C2.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Haha well if you're ever down to give a Head-Fi hookup on that G2 and send it to a good home, I'm always here... 
   
  I've got a real nice drop-in and tailcap upgrade just waiting for a new host


----------



## Opiy

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Haha well if you're ever down to give a Head-Fi hookup on that G2 and send it to a good home, I'm always here...
> 
> I've got a real nice drop-in and tailcap *upgrade* just waiting for a new host


 


  Hello Chris, tell me a little more about these upgrades. I done a google search and dug up some Solarforce stuff or is it something different? If I could make it a much more powerful light for low enough cost it would be worth using.
   
  EDIT: Just remembered I have the Surefire G3 also. I think that is all of them.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Oh yeah for sure!
   
   
   
  Tailcap upgrade:
  (SUPER AWESOME) basically this puts in a solid brass switch with a tactical forward clicky of the existing switch, but itll actually click in. If you have a multi-mode drop-in it's really great for just quickly going through all your modes and then clicking it in to memorize it after 2 seconds in that mode. It uses the existing tailcap so it doesn't look out of place.
http://www.oveready.com/surefire-upgrades/torchlab-mcclicky-self-installation-clicky-kit-for-surefirea-/prod_23.html
   
  Drop-in:
  Here is the current one I am using although they have a nice selection depending on your needs. 
http://www.batteryjunction.com/thrunite-3mode-p60-4-9v1.html
   
  And of course now if you run the higher voltage drop-ins you can use rechargable CR123's now which is nice. Obviously no matter how much you build up a G2.. they can't be bored out for 18650's. It's just a nice way to keep a rugged light like a Surefire up to date in this crazy hobby.
   
  The Solarforce stuff actually is compatible too, you can swap the tailcaps and stuff and it's a direct fit. I just like all my stuff to say Surefire but the Solarforce stuff is actually pretty decent if you don't mind it.


----------



## Opiy

You sir are as handy as a pocket on a T-shirt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 
 That looks to be something I would do since the prices aren't that bad. To go from around 80 lumen to 300 lumen will be a nice step up for that light. 
   
  Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Oh yeah for sure!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





opiy said:


> You sir are as handy as a pocket on a T-shirt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  
  Haha I've never used a stock Surefire, my love for the brand literally just comes from how tough the battery tube, bezel, and tailcap are on them... I can't go back to 4Sevens anymore.
   
  This is the Thrunite XP-G R5 drop-in in 300 lumen.. almost completely whites out that shelf I'm pointing the light at haha... the XM-L 460 lumen one is great too but the battery consumption at 1.5a is just too much so I went back to XP-G @ 1.0a.


----------



## Opiy

After you posted the above parts I found a video on Youtube on how to knock out the momentary button so its now out and waiting for the new guy. I will order the clicky and P60 soon. I have a bunch of lights I don't use for various reasons to doing this upgrade will give me back a good useful light again. Shame a 18650 won't fit.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





opiy said:


> After you posted the above parts I found a video on Youtube on how to knock out the momentary button so its now out and waiting for the new guy. I will order the clicky and P60 soon. I have a bunch of lights I don't use for various reasons to doing this upgrade will give me back a good useful light again. Shame a 18650 won't fit.


 

  
  You can just buy a Solarforce battery tube or a 6P which has been bored out... I've been putting it off for too long and I've just been telling myself to recharge the 16340's every 3-4 days


----------



## yliu

Does anyone happen to know if the Olight SR50 or the SR51 throws farther? I cab't seem to find any comparisons between these two lights.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





yliu said:


> Does anyone happen to know if the Olight SR50 or the SR51 throws farther? I cab't seem to find any comparisons between these two lights.


 


  The SST-50 has a 5mm die which is slightly larger and will not throw as far since the beam isn't tighter... that being said the 51 is an extra 100 lumens so they should more or less look indentical. The XM-L on the 51 is more efficient though than the Luminus SST-50 LED's...
   
  An SST-50 has a lot more headroom and can be driven much harder and be brighter at like 5amps in some cases, but an XM-L is not recommended to be pushed beyond 3amps. The module being driven harder will create more heat obviously, but the solid body design of the Intimidator series combined with whatever else Olight implemented in those things should negate the difference. It's a very good light. That should clear things up!
   
  *silently steps away*
   
  Sorry I had to get nerdy for a sec


----------



## Mdclol

Not only does Head-fi make me spend inordinate amounts of money on audio gear, but now I want to buy a badass flashlight.. thanks. This broke college student will be beyond broke next semester.


----------



## Opiy

Yea but when you pull out a 3" flash light from your pocket that is MUCH brighter than a 3-D cell mag light some guy has you can't help but feel good about that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Well that happend to me last night when a guy wanted to show off his new mag light he got for christmas and I had my tiny Thrunite 1C in my pocket and it owned his. He did beat mine on throw but its not a thrower but my Jetbeam M2S would have trumped him lol. 
   
  A good flashlight is worth having around because you never know when you will need one. If you get a light that uses the CR123 batteries then I know that the Surefire brand batteries do have a good long shelf life and I think Chris Himself said the Titanium Innovations batteries are very good and cheap.
   
  Take a look at:
http://www.aimkon.com/
http://www.lightjunction.com/
http://goinggear.com/
   
  Have fun!
  
  Quote: 





mdclol said:


> Not only does Head-fi make me spend inordinate amounts of money on audio gear, but now I want to buy a badass flashlight.. thanks. This broke college student will be beyond broke next semester.


----------



## wolfen68

Quote:


opiy said:


> Yea but when you pull out a 3" flash light from your pocket that is MUCH brighter than a 3-D cell mag light some guy has you can't help but feel good about that
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


 I just had this happen the other day...someone had an obscenely large mega light they were shining across a dark room.  I pulled out my miniscule Eagtac D25C and it owned it by a factor of 10.  Before long the fellow was taking notes where to get one


----------



## Jaywalk3r

Surefire 6P round body fitted with Cree Q2 bin XR-E 5A tint
Surefire 6P fitted with K bin MC-E WC tint
2x Surefire C3, one with stock P90, one with P60L
Surefire C2 with P91 (ten minutes of pure incan goodness)
Surefire E2D volt Lumens Factory EO-E2R

All of the above run on rechargeable cells; most can still use primaries in their current configurations.

I also have various cheapies (Fenix, Asp, LED Lenser, etc.)


----------



## chewbroccoli

Fenix LD-10 always in my pocked
  Olight M-20 warrior in my jacket or car in summer. 
   
  I usually also have a nitecore headband in my jacket or car so I can use my LD-10 as a headlamp


----------



## jronan2

Just bought a Sunwayman V10R XML model from battery junction, awaiting its arrival. I'm hoping to edc it along with my fenix PD20, which has been amazing since I got it for xmas.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





jronan2 said:


> Just bought a Sunwayman V10R XML model from battery junction, awaiting its arrival. I'm hoping to edc it along with my fenix PD20, which has been amazing since I got it for xmas.


 


  You definitely did good, did you look at the Ti model of the RRT as well? I just discovered it existed and now I'm really itching to try one


----------



## jronan2

No...do you have a link?


----------



## gore.rubicon

A FourSevens Quark123 R5 Tac, and a modified DX MXDL twisty (threw in a xpe r2, lop, and o-ringed it up)


----------



## Gravediggaz

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Haha I've never used a stock Surefire, my love for the brand literally just comes from how tough the battery tube, bezel, and tailcap are on them... I can't go back to 4Sevens anymore.
> 
> This is the Thrunite XP-G R5 drop-in in 300 lumen.. almost completely whites out that shelf I'm pointing the light at haha... the XM-L 460 lumen one is great too but the battery consumption at 1.5a is just too much so I went back to XP-G @ 1.0a.


 



 which thrunite are you using?


----------



## Gravediggaz

Quote: 





gore.rubicon said:


> A FourSevens Quark123 R5 Tac, and a modified DX MXDL twisty (threw in a xpe r2, lop, and o-ringed it up)


 

 how is the moded DX MXDL twisty? any good?


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





gravediggaz said:


> which thrunite are you using?


 


  XP-G R5 300/80/10 lumens
   
  and
   
  XM-L T6 460/100/15 lumens


----------



## gore.rubicon

Good bang for buck, the whole combination of stuff was about 15cad, though when I got it initially it had some chinese emitter, plastic reflector, and plastic lens, the machining was sloppy, and I had to file some of the edges down a bit. There was also only one o-ring between the body and head, and that was too small, replaced that, and threw one between the lens and head, thing gets noticably warm but havent noticed any extreme tint changes.
   
  But yeah, for a cheap dirty single mode EDC thrower at ~150 lumens its not bad.


----------



## 5370H55V

My modest collection consists of:
   
  Solarforce L2P with single mode R5 drop-in
  Fenix PD31
  Titanium Innovations IlluminaTI R5


----------



## Gravediggaz

gore.rubicon how is the 4sevens 123 R5 tac?


----------



## RyanA

Some of my favorites are a titanium Quark 123, a modded Surefire L4 (Cree MC-E), a G3 with a WA 1185, and an Aleph 19 with XR-E, Flupic driver and aspheric lens.


----------



## Audio-Omega

My next light is probably Surefire G2X Pro or Tactical unless there is something better.


----------



## Opiy

I just got the Zebralight SC600 and it is a most impressive light. It is now my EDC. I bought two new Redilast 3100 mah to run it (alternate for charging) and so far all is well. Very happy with it for my use.


----------



## MS1605

Hello FL-Fi,
   
  Just got rid of about 8 lights. It was a sad couple weeks. 
   
  Just got done messing with this one outside though with such a nice night. 
   
  mag + SST90 + Aspheric?
   

   

   
  Laser beam...
   
  Here is the glass on this bad boy.


----------



## Opiy

Wow, that is most impressive! Does it run on D cells or 18650s? Just curious.


----------



## Chris_Himself

audio-omega said:


> My next light is probably Surefire G2X Pro or Tactical unless there is something better.


 

  
   
  In terms of pride of ownership they're very nice lights, I'm into Surefires too but there are many other makers which make better lights for the money. That being said I still won't buy other flashlights.
   
  The Zebralight SC600 is very nice though.
   


  Quote: 





ms1605 said:


> Hello FL-Fi,
> 
> Just got rid of about 8 lights. It was a sad couple weeks.
> 
> ...


 


  Mars is going to be a very bright place once you turn that on.
   
  I'm looking for P60 parts if you know of any


----------



## MS1605

Opiy, it runs on 3 D sized nimh batteries. It is very fun!

Chris, what kind of P60 parts are you looking for? I have a box full of them and I can tell you the best place to get them depending on what you are looking for...


----------



## warubozu

Quote: 





ms1605 said:


> Hello FL-Fi,
> 
> Just got rid of about 8 lights. It was a sad couple weeks.
> 
> ...


 

 Nice, did you build it yourself?


----------



## MS1605

I did not build that one. Jesus Hernandez Did the milling (he is a mag genius), Guy named "Nailbender" did the SST90 and driver install and Jeff Forbush did the "Tactical Grey" cerakote. About the only thing I did was install the Aspheric lens and focus it. 
   
  Here Are a few I DID build...
   
  Couple 6Ps

   
   
   
  E Series Body and tail with C series bezel:

   
  C series body and tail with M series bezel:

   
  Here is a 6P I built for my Dad for Christmas this year:

   
  Another E series body and tail with C series bezel:
  (Sorry, this was for my "for sale" thread thus the props...)

   
  6P with a HOT quad:

   

   

   
   
  Ill stop there. Just a few of the ones I have built 
   
  EDIT:
   
  Ok I lied, One more with double flashlight AND Gun porn...


----------



## Chris_Himself

Holy ****
   
  I see a
   
  TL-50 tube in
  Stock surefire cap
  Oveready bezel
  Ronac's tailcap
   
*SELL ME IT!!!!*
   
  You wouldn't happen to be that one guy from USN who turned me down on both of those for $180 cuz you sold them right?
   
  I'm looking for like a 2.8 amp XM-L drop-in for my 6P with nothing but an XP-G 1a drop-in and McClicky. Nothing fancy.


----------



## MS1605

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Holy ****
> 
> I see a
> 
> ...


 

 Haha, Small world Chris? Yup, Im the same guy. Thus the reason in post 711 above I was craying and complaining about selling a bunch of lights this month. Those 2 twins were the last 2 to go...


----------



## AudioSonus

Fenix fan here.
  Fenix L0D attached to my keys, and a Fenix LD20.
  I don't regularly use either, but they come in handy sometimes.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





ms1605 said:


> Haha, Small world Chris? Yup, Im the same guy. Thus the reason in post 711 above I was craying and complaining about selling a bunch of lights this month. Those 2 twins were the last 2 to go...


 

 Heh heh, thanks for the goodies dude!


----------



## Penarin

Cool stuff in here 
   
  I try to get underground at least once a month so I'm always trying to keep up with cool stuff in the flashlight world.
   
  My collection-
   
  Petzl Duo 14.  The halogen bulb on the side is rather worthless, but the main LED array is amazing.  Puts out a nice, even flood.  Three regulated brightness levels.  Waterproof.  Takes 4AAs. 
  Fenix HP10.  This thing is_ insanely _bright on the highest setting.  Puts out more of a spot compared to the flood on the Petzl light.  Waterproof.  Takes 4AAs.  I think it's been replaced by the HP11. 
   
  Princeton Tec Impact XL.  65 lumens, 50 hours runtime on 4AAs.  Waterproof.
  Princeton Tec Attitude.  30 lumens, 150 hours runtime on 4AAAs.  Waterproof.
   
  I also have a not so fancy Utilitech 9 LED flashlight.  75 lumens, 10 hours, 3AAAs.  Seems to be well built for $15.
   
  Eneloops are my favorite rechargeables.  Specs for the AAs-  2000mAH, precharged, low self discharge, and they can be recharged 1500 times.  I used them in all my caving lights, our digital camera, Wii remotes, my son's RC car, and so on.


----------



## yliu

Quote: 





penarin said:


> Eneloops are my favorite rechargeables.  Specs for the AAs-  2000mAH, precharged, low self discharge, and they can be recharged 1500 times.  I used them in all my caving lights, our digital camera, Wii remotes, my son's RC car, and so on.


 
   
  Eneloops are very high quality batteries, but are very expensive. I like to use Varta Ready2Go LSD rechargeables. for a 8 Eneloops I can get 12 VARTAs:0
   
  You should check out some brands like JetBeam, Olight, Fenix etc. 
   
  I have a JetBeam PA40, which is my main general use outdoor light. Runs on 4xAA just like the Princeton Tec Impact XL, except with over 400 lumens!!!


----------



## Audio-Omega

I'm going to get Surefire Fury next.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> I'm going to get Surefire Fury next.


 
   
  Yeah Surefure is usually outdated but these new 2012 ones are great!


----------



## Audio-Omega

My first good torch was a Surefire incandescent.  They fell back against the newer brands in the last few years.  Surefire torches would be more competitive if they were cheaper.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> My first good torch was a Surefire incandescent.  They fell back against the newer brands in the last few years.  Surefire torches would be more competitive if they were cheaper.


 
   
  American labor just isn't what it used to be cost wise. Back in the 90's of course, but these days they want $200 for a decent flashlight that gets trumped by the chinese stuff. You're buying the brand and the no-nonsense warranty. A quick phone call and your address and you get sorted out real quick.
   
  The entry $70 6PX isn't bad if 200 lumens is the name of the game, but I mean basically anything by Eagletac ( also US made) , Fenix, or 4Sevens will whip it for like $10 less plus you get type 3 hard ano.. which is like a $20 premium to have on a light I feel.


----------



## Penarin

Just did some reading on the Jetbeam PA40.  Sounds like a really nice light for $80.  6 hours in 220 mode from 4AAs is impressive.  468 lumens for 2 and a half hours- that is just crazy


----------



## yliu

Quote: 





penarin said:


> Just did some reading on the Jetbeam PA40.  Sounds like a really nice light for $80.  6 hours in 220 mode from 4AAs is impressive.  468 lumens for 2 and a half hours- that is just crazy


 
  I own the PA40, and it's a great light! The carbon reinforced plastic body help a lot of cold weathers. The beam is very floody, which I really like and it still manages to throw quite far with its 460 lumens.
   
  The Olight S65 also seems like a great light (although I don't have it) if you like the Maglite feel. It uses 6xAA putting out 700 lumen.


----------



## Penarin

I think I am going to grab a PA40.  I can't image what nearly 470 lumens would look like in a cave.    My current brightest light- Fenix HP10 at 225 lumens- makes me look like a train blazing through a subway tunnel.


----------



## Penarin

Just an FYI- Eneloop has a new battery out- the XX.  At 2500mah, it's more powerful than normal Eneloops, but the XXs can "only" be recharged 500 times.


----------



## yliu

By the way, the PA40 is not going to run for 2:30 hours at max output. The brightness will start to slowly drop once you get to the 2:00 mark (estimate, depends on battery).
   
  Don't be surprised if the PA40 does not look twice as bright as your Fenix HP10. The human eye perceives luminance on a logarithmic scale, that means that while the PA40 is actually twice as bright as the HP10, we only see it about 40% increase in brightness. Furthermore, the beam pattern of the PA40 is quite diffused, and given the fact that humans are really bad at sensing the total "amount" of light but are better at sensing the "intensity" of light. It can make the PA40 look rather dim compared to it's specification.
   
  It's like, speaker put out way more sound than headphones, but headphones can sound just as loud as speakers. This is because headphones sends almost all of it's sound into our ears, while speaker fill an entire area with sound. Same goes to flashlights.


----------



## Audio-Omega

My Surefire Fury has finally arrived, it's a bit smaller than I thought.  The finish is in matte black rather than gloss.  Included is a Surefire sticker.


----------



## Stockbox

From Left to Right
   
  SmileSun Cree
  4Sevens Quark MiniX123
  Solarforce M8
  Pentagon Light LM1-BK Molle
  Klarus ST10


----------



## wolfen68

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> The entry $70 6PX isn't bad if 200 lumens is the name of the game, but I mean basically anything by Eagletac ( also US made) , Fenix, or 4Sevens will whip it for like $10 less plus you get type 3 hard ano.. which is like a $20 premium to have on a light I feel.


 
   
  Eagletac is actually made in "designed in USA" but made in China now.


----------



## ferret141

Since you guys are on the topic of high powered electromagnetic emmiting devices. Do any of you have recommendations for high powered laser pointers?


----------



## Proteus24

heres some of my lights


----------



## kwkarth

chris_himself said:


> American labor just isn't what it used to be cost wise. Back in the 90's of course, but these days they want $200 for a decent flashlight that gets trumped by the chinese stuff. You're buying the brand and the no-nonsense warranty. A quick phone call and your address and you get sorted out real quick.
> 
> The entry $70 6PX isn't bad if 200 lumens is the name of the game, but I mean basically anything by Eagletac ( also US made) , Fenix, or 4Sevens will whip it for like $10 less plus you get type 3 hard ano.. which is like a $20 premium to have on a light I feel.




I believe all of the aforementioned lights are now made in China and some are "assembled" in the USA.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I'm very pleased with Surefire Fury's 500 lumens output.  It's bright enough for night walking but it's a little heavy to carry compared to single cr123 light.


----------



## EmptyTalk

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> I'm looking for like a 2.8 amp XM-L drop-in for my 6P with nothing but an XP-G 1a drop-in and McClicky. Nothing fancy.


 
  LOL.  Hobby speak.
   
  I've been researching online before buying my first "decent" flashlight.  I think I know what "XM-L" refers to, but that's about it.
   
  I have been looking at the popular models from Foursevens, Sunwayman, and Fenix.  Are all of these companies about the same, or does one stand out as being superior (or inferior)?  There are so many brands and options, and I'm trying to narrow my search down.


----------



## MooTaters

I have cutlerylover on youtube to thank for getting me into flashlights and knives...as if being into headphones doesn't burn my wallet enough.  Granted I've had to stick with budget-fi for the most part, so I got a maratac AA extreme from countycomm.  Most of the appeal was that it uses a single AA battery so I don't have to worry about having some of the more uncommon batteries around for it.  It's a really nice light too, though I wish it had a medium setting so that it could last longer for outdoor use and what not.  If I remember right, the high is 100 lumens and lasts 1 hour, while the low setting is 1.5 lumens and lasts around 200 hours.  It's real nice for a pretty cheap flashlight, was sort of surprised to see that they oiled the threads which are so smooth.  It's just good that this can hold me off for now since I don't have a lot of spending cash these days. :/


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> I'm very pleased with Surefire Fury's 500 lumens output.  It's bright enough for night walking but it's a little heavy to carry compared to single cr123 light.


 
   
  Surefire was behind in technology for about 2 years prior to this year's release, the Fury is an amazing light for the price. Feel free to back over it with your truck every now and then too, it's just about covered in the warranty.
  Quote: 





emptytalk said:


> LOL.  Hobby speak.
> 
> I've been researching online before buying my first "decent" flashlight.  I think I know what "XM-L" refers to, but that's about it.
> 
> I have been looking at the popular models from Foursevens, Sunwayman, and Fenix.  Are all of these companies about the same, or does one stand out as being superior (or inferior)?  There are so many brands and options, and I'm trying to narrow my search down.


 
   
  Be sure to check out Olight if you're into bigger lights, I think that their M20 Warrior series of lights really outclass the others. Fenix and 4-7's come off as EDC lights with practicality in mind. I sort of outgrew those because I just don't really NEED a light and If I'm going to carry a light, it's going to be a toy that has some actual functional use from time to time.
   
  A bit silly.. but we're all on head-fi.. so cmon..


----------



## yliu

Quote: 





emptytalk said:


> I have been looking at the popular models from Foursevens, Sunwayman, and Fenix.  Are all of these companies about the same, or does one stand out as being superior (or inferior)?  There are so many brands and options, and I'm trying to narrow my search down.


 
  Sunwayman makes great EDC lights, especially their V series lights. JetBeam also makes very nice lights, with their RRT line being their flagship models which are a bit pricey. Their P (performance) and B (budget) line are also great performers with good value.
   
  Fenix, Foursevens and Olight, in my opinion makes very nice duty lights. I use me LD20 as the "beater" flashlight, and it works flawless after 2 years, I also find that these 3 brands tends to be cheaper than many other brands.
   
  In general many known chinese brands produce quality lights that are much cheaper the american made competitor, Surefire. They give you the best value.
   
  Solarforce is also quite popular among people who likes to "Lego" their lights on a budget.


----------



## EmptyTalk

Well, I bought the Sunwayman V11R.  It should arrive today and I can't wait to play with my new toy.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Lego-ing with Solarforce stuff is great fun. Some of their components are superior to the Surefires they are cloning. Anybody who tells you otherwise is probably being patriotic, it's a straight fact amongst flashaholics.
   
  I just like the branded stuff and I like that I can still count on Surefire's lifetime warranty if the few stock components on my light (tailcap, bezel, battery tube) somehow break or fail.


----------



## grokit

I'm mostly into headlamps, but I picked this puppy up on impulse for like $7 because it was on sale. I normally don't buy flashlights made by battery companies for obvious reasons, but I bought this a few years ago because it was LED and I haven't changed them out since. Totally worth the $16 shipped they get on Amazon for it.


 Runs on AA, AAA or C size batteries; packed with 2AA Energizer Max Alkaline batteries
 4 bright Nichia LEDs deliver 17 lumens with 65 hour run time, focusing lenses project a 34m beam
 Adjustable shock cord lanyard with integrated alert whistle
 Includes safety preparedness checklist
 Water Resistant
   
  I didn't even know about a couple of these features until I looked it up to share with you guys, I just liked the fact that it lasts forever on C batteries, it's quite bright, and it's waterproof.
  And it comes with a doomsday checklist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  For headlamps, since I use them mainly in the winter I have come to favor the kind that clip on a baseball cap style visor. They run on button-style lithium batteries to conserve weight.


----------



## yliu

Quote: 





emptytalk said:


> Well, I bought the Sunwayman V11R.  It should arrive today and I can't wait to play with my new toy.


 
   
  Have fun! I have the V10R and it's amazing!
   
  Get a Li-ion for the max output for showing off in front of your friends But the 200 lumens provided by a CR123 should be enough.


----------



## EmptyTalk

^ The V11R is simply awesome.  A lot smaller than I thought it would be.  Great fit and finish, and it looks like a mini light sabre, which scores high with the kids.  I am on a spending spree and just received a Foursevens Preon P1 flashlight, which I'll be using as an EDC light.  Another winner for sure.


----------



## Deathdeisel

Oh my. Just noticed the eagletac D25c Clicky. 397 Lumens, 1 hour turbo time. Epic. Price of 60$ further epic. Love the size triple epic. 
   
  Currently going off of my Fenix LD20, good light, solid, but a bit big, and not as bright as id like. Batteries last forever though. 
   
  Any other lights out there at that size, with that output, that price, that runtime, and also click?


----------



## EmptyTalk

^ wow.  397 lumens + 1 hour = thermal meltdown!


----------



## Deathdeisel

It actually does say to not go on turbo mode for more than 5 min lol.


----------



## wolfen68

Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> It actually does say to not go on turbo mode for more than 5 min lol.


 
   
  If it's like the D25c twisty...it does turbo for 90 seconds than backs off to regular high on it's own.


----------



## Audio-Omega

It is safe to replace two CR123 batteries with a 18650 ?  I want to use that on my Surefire Fury.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> It is safe to replace two CR123 batteries with a 18650 ?  I want to use that on my Surefire Fury.


 
   
  Normally, yes but the Fury doesn't take 18mm cells.
   
  The cell size you would want is a 17670. I recommend the AW brand for runtime, reliability, and longevity.
   
  Those ultrafire/trustfire cells suck, they're made from recycled laptop cells that they just repackage and they lose power when stored a lot faster than I'd like for if shiet ever goes down like a blackout or I gotta really pee at night and I don't wanna wake anybody.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Thanks.  I didn't even know there was such a battery.


----------



## Proteus24

if anyone is interested in a american made 1 cell light check this out http://www.hdssystems.com/. this little guy is built like a tank, here is a video of it. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hiUwj6l1SCo


----------



## sygyzy

HDS Systems (AKA RA Lights) does make some amazing lights. They/he (Henry) are one of the first to really push light quality over lumens and that you just need "enough" light, not some blinding amount.


----------



## tool462

I definitely don't "need" one and can't afford one right now, but they look very solid.  I really like the holster, would have to make room somewhere on my duty belt for a second light though


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





sygyzy said:


> HDS Systems (AKA RA Lights) does make some amazing lights. They/he (Henry) are one of the first to really push light quality over lumens and that you just need "enough" light, not some blinding amount.


 
   
  Thanks for reminding me they exist.. I don't know if I want to trade my Oveready 800 lumen Surefire 6P based build out for one, but it's clearly one of the superior EDC options out there.


----------



## sygyzy

Unless your needs entirely flip-flopped or your philosophy has changed, I don't see you ever replacing your Overready with a HDS either.


----------



## pigmode

I'm finally ordering a Malkoff drop-in for my old 6P, as the old-fashioned light bulb just about makes me sick these days. Why haven't I upgraded sooner? False economy--I'd always find a complete flashlight that I'd rather spend a little more for. Otoh the Malkoff MD2 is definitely calling my name.


----------



## Proteus24

Quote: 





pigmode said:


> I'm finally ordering a Malkoff drop-in for my old 6P, as the old-fashioned light bulb just about makes me sick these days. Why haven't I upgraded sooner? False economy--I'd always find a complete flashlight that I'd rather spend a little more for. Otoh the Malkoff MD2 is definitely calling my name.


 

 i love malkoff drop ins. check out the malkoff 219 drop in it has the most beautiful tint i have ever seen. the 219 is on the right on the left is a malkoff m61 high cri.


----------



## pigmode

Nice, the one on the right. Tempting, but I need to stay with longer shelf life non-rechargeable batteries and the 175 lu/ 5 hr runtime M61L, as this 6P is not a use everyday flashlight.


----------



## Whippler

As long as it lights up what ever i need and is small.
  Got MTE C3-907 "Small sun" max 170lm, has 3 power levels. runs of one AA battery., nice little guy


----------



## Edwood

Just bought a new flashlight for the first time in almost 2 years.
   
  Of course it has to be a pocket rocket.
   

   
   
  Unfortunately, it's bored for 18mm cells, as it draws too much current for 16340 (RCR123).  But it does work with a single 17670, albeit at a lower output level.  So it's not completely compatible with my other E-Series lights, my favorite flashlight platform by far.
   
  On burst mode it puts out an insane amount of light.  And gets really hot really fast.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Nitecore MT2C
   
  The only dislike so far is the U-shaped tailcap.


----------



## AppleheadMay

I use a 2600 lumen Betty TLS from Lupine. These seem to be actually measured lumen, not just the rating of the lamps. Not that I know much about tit but I need a good flashlight for nighttime walks in the woods where I live here.  It can be so dark I can't even see the gate from a few meters.
  This thing burns holes in the night I can tell you, they're made for speleology.
   
http://www.lupine2013.de/produkte/taschenlampen/betty_tls_set/


----------



## PANGES

Quote: 





jslappa said:


> I agree with Chris. I love Titanium innovations CR123's. They even sell them shrink wrapped in sets of two or three, for your flashlights. You should never mix lithium batteries, so this is a perfect solution. I also like Rayovac because they are built in the same factory as Surefire. And you can get a box of 100 for $115 shipped. Never buy 123's from B&M stores. You'll pay $2.50 and up each.
> 
> For rechargeables, I only will use AW...period.
> 
> ...


 
   
  lol. The power has been going out a lot in my area lately, and upon some researching, I came to the ITP Q5 light for my keychain also. lol. If it works well, I'll likely pick up one for my gf, brother, mom, and dad as well.


----------



## Deathdeisel

Hey guys, any good reccomendations for a rifle light? Go night hunting quite often, and need a good bright, and decent throwing light. 
   
  I was thinking the eagletac t100c2. Because it does have to be the standard 1" mount size, and id like a good number of lumens. 
  http://eagletac.com/html/t100c2/index.html
   
  Opinions? Im definetly open to other brands, just have seen good things from eagletac. Also id prefer non cr123 whatever batteries, they are just not common enough and quite expensive compared to AA/AAAs.


----------



## AppleheadMay

Hunting? On?


----------



## Deathdeisel

Quote: 





appleheadmay said:


> Hunting? On?


 
  Watcha mean? My property?


----------



## AppleheadMay

I mean on living creatures or not.


----------



## PANGES

Quote: 





appleheadmay said:


> I mean on living creatures or not.


 
   
  Depends if you consider zombies to be living creatures or not. =P
   
   

   Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> Hey guys, any good reccomendations for a rifle light? Go night hunting quite often, and need a good bright, and decent throwing light.
> 
> I was thinking the eagletac t100c2. Because it does have to be the standard 1" mount size, and id like a good number of lumens.
> http://eagletac.com/html/t100c2/index.html
> ...






   
  I've been poking around on the flashlight forums (candlepowerforums.com) and this light is relatively new, but seems really popular. I might buy one just to try. Fenix PD32 UE. Seems to be the Sennheiser HD650's of flashlights. lol. 
   
  http://www.fenixtactical.com/fenix-pd32t6.html


----------



## Deathdeisel

Looks nice, but im really looking at the strict 50$ price range, because a mount and pressure switch are a must, and generally tack on another 30$.


----------



## PANGES

Quote: 





deathdeisel said:


> Looks nice, but im really looking at the strict 50$ price range, because a mount and pressure switch are a must, and generally tack on another 30$.


 
   
  Ah.. That Fenix floats around $70-80 on Amazon.com. I think it just came out in the last month or two, so the price is still high. If you can wait a little bit, I bet the price will drop down into your range. I'm not sure how prices work with flashlights though. I'm just assuming they're like headphones that drop nearly 50% after half a year or so. lol.


----------



## Maverickmonk

instead of paying for an LED conversion on my beaten old 6P, I was considering this:
   
  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Solarforce-L2m-Single-Mode-Cree-XM-L-U2-880-Lumens-16340-18650-LED-Flashlight-/360498679137?pt=US_Flashlights&hash=item53ef654d61
   
  I have a few questions:
  are the 16340 cells and the CR123a cells interchangable? AKA: Could I use this as a single cell CR123A flashlight?
   
  Could I throw my 6p switch on it and have it work? I really liked the feel of that switch.
   
   
  Edit: I see the answer to both of these answers is yes, so this thing is gonna be mine.


----------



## Tsujigiri

Anyone else here waiting on their HDS custom light to be delivered? I've almost forgotten that I have an order placed, it's been so long...


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





tsujigiri said:


> Anyone else here waiting on their HDS custom light to be delivered? I've almost forgotten that I have an order placed, it's been so long...


 
   
  LOL. Uh yeah thats just how it works. It takes forever man.


----------



## Tsujigiri

Did you get yours custom ordered, or did you buy it directly off a site? I wish there was a way to know if they're still producing, some people have been on the waiting list for an HCRI like the one I ordered for over a year now.


----------



## Tsujigiri

Finally got my light today after a 7-8 month wait! Custom HCRI Rotary with the stainless bezel and raised switch. Now to figure out how to work the thing...


----------



## PANGES

Quote: 





tsujigiri said:


> Finally got my light today after a 7-8 month wait! Custom HCRI Rotary with the stainless bezel and raised switch. Now to figure out how to work the thing...


 
   
  That's a crazy wait for a light! I could barely wait one week for my EagleTac D25C clicky. lol.


----------



## Tsujigiri

Heh, some people had to wait over a year.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Which brand is the most reliable ?  I think one of my flashlights was destroyed by heat.


----------



## IcedTea

I use a lenslight as my main flashlight and a surefire e1b as my well, backup lol 
   
  I like rechargable cr123, much easier on the wallet


----------



## Tsujigiri

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> Which brand is the most reliable ?  I think one of my flashlights was destroyed by heat.


 

 There's not really a single most reliable, but Surefire, HDS, McGizmo, Prometheus, Malkoff, etc are well-known for their reliability. Stick to brands that don't overdrive their parts. Simple features, thermal regulation, and potting of the electronics also helps.


----------



## Audio-Omega

I hope rechargeable CR123 3.7v won't ruin my Surefire Fury.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> I hope rechargeable CR123 3.7v won't ruin my Surefire Fury.


 
   
  Uhh two of those will for sure lol. One 17670 will result in lower output, but not by much and thats rechargeable.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Do you think Surefire EB1 Backup (200 lumen) could take 3.7v ?


----------



## charvak

Heat dissipation is a serious issue, for anyone who has tried to build homemade LED flashlights.  I use thermal epoxy to mount my LED's on aluminum heat sinks and use them bare to get better performance than a store-bought flashlight.  Does anyone have a better way of making homemade flashlights?


----------



## charvak

Also, I recommend using the lower color temperature LED's because even though their brightness and efficiency ratings are lower, yellowish light reveals more detail than bluish light.


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





audio-omega said:


> Do you think Surefire EB1 Backup (200 lumen) could take 3.7v ?


 
   
  You won't have to use those, go order the Tenergy 3.0v li-ons


----------



## Audio-Omega

Thanks.  Amazon has them.


----------



## compuryan

I've been really pleased with Fenix flashlights. I have an LD25 and bought an E20 for my dad, both discontinued now though.
   
http://www.fenixlight.com/


----------



## Tsujigiri

Quote: 





charvak said:


> Heat dissipation is a serious issue, for anyone who has tried to build homemade LED flashlights.  I use thermal epoxy to mount my LED's on aluminum heat sinks and use them bare to get better performance than a store-bought flashlight.  Does anyone have a better way of making homemade flashlights?


 
  I remember reading somewhere in the specs that thermal epoxy doesn't conduct heat as well as thermal paste. On the mag that I modified, I used thermal paste in the middle and applied some regular epoxy around the edges to fix the led. Since thermal paste can conduct some electricity if it's really thin, I used a mounted LED rather than a bare one.


----------



## EmptyTalk

I just ordered an EagleTac D25a Mini. I was going to get the click interface version, but after reading some comments and comparing the two, I think the simpler twisty control scheme will be better for my typical needs. That said, the titanium clicky version looks pretty nice.


----------



## PANGES

Quote: 





emptytalk said:


> I just ordered an EagleTac D25a Mini. I was going to get the click interface version, but after reading some comments and comparing the two, I think the simpler twisty control scheme will be better for my typical needs. That said, the titanium clicky version looks pretty nice.


 
   
  I have the D25C clicky with the XM-L2 and I was hesitant about the clicky interface at first, but I'm glad I went with the clicky. It works really well with the 2 mode groups, where you can turn the light directly on high or low depending on whether the head is loosened or not.


----------



## guaishushu

I'm not going to be frying ants or starting fires with it......just something to get around with at night.


----------



## anoobis

Can anyone help me out with a good place to buy a FourSevens Quark (2AA) in the UK? I've found a couple of places but they are relatively expensive when you look at the USD price. Willing to consider used.
  
 As a side thought, does anyone have experience of the TerraLux TTS-2AA and TLE-5EX? I have a couple of follow-up questions if so.


----------



## Chris_Himself

anoobis said:


> Can anyone help me out with a good place to buy a FourSevens Quark (2AA) in the UK? I've found a couple of places but they are relatively expensive when you look at the USD price. Willing to consider used.
> 
> As a side thought, does anyone have experience of the TerraLux TTS-2AA and TLE-5EX? I have a couple of follow-up questions if so.


 
  
 Paypal me, I'll buy one and mail it to you as soon as it gets here. No extra charge or anything silly.
  
 Don't buy cheap lights, you'll only end up buying twice because you don't like it or that you keep looking. I mean you're on head-fi, you should know that upgradeitis is very prominent here LOL


----------



## wolfen68

Haven't paid much attention lately as I have been so happy with my D25C and D25C2 minis....but noticed the release of the D25C clicky in XP-G2 Neutral White emitter.  Ordered one up from illumination gear and got it last week.  What a great light.  Good color and a noticeable increase in lumen output/throw.  Not a big fan of the extra length due to the clicky...but having a button is handy for one handed operation in an EDC.
  
 After seeing the great difference, I turned around and ordered a D25LC2 XP-G2 NW clicky (593 lumen and nearly 10,000 lux!) to replace my D25C2.  My beloved D25C2 will be heading to ebay...


----------



## Quartz67

I like to keep one of these around for people who drive to close to my rear bumper.


----------



## trendofcases

i think so,I'll find out in a bit when I go to work and pickup some paper work. I can't remember what it is now.thanks


----------



## laizhaomade

good,There was another thread about candlepowerforums. If you want to get into modding, go there and you'll be sucked in.


----------



## pigmode

My Surefire 6p/Malkoff M61 is missing.  I *may* look into something smaller than a 6p, but don't want to loose too much performance or runtime.

Recommend a small quality pack light, reasonably priced, 400-500 lm, and hopefully around $60. Where to buy?

I already have a Lupine Piko TL MaxMini coming in, which is a pretty badazz 1200 lm dual duty light, so now I need something in between. Check out the specs for the Piko.


http://gretnabikes.com/item.asp?cID=1&scID=75&PID=376


----------



## pigmode

Here's the more informative manufacturers link. although as a dual use light (bicycle, and any other heavy-duty use) its a bit unwieldy in hand, it just might work out. Otherwise I'll be looking at a Jetbeam PA40 or something in its class. 
  
 In the meantime I'm now researching a more compact light in the 250-300 lm range.
  
 http://www.lupine.de/products/flashlights/piko_tl_minimax/#


----------



## White Lotus

After years of owning LEDLENSER products, I finally made the change. And I'm glad I did!

 Main benefits:


 Micro USB charging

 Can use the rechargeable it came with, or 2 x CR123 batteries

 Excellent UI

 Waterproof

 Regulated output (I will never go back to LEDLENSER after learning about this, and how important it is)

 Bright as absolute hell.


  

I previously have owned the following:


LEDLENSER P7
LEDLENSER MT7
LEDLENSER M7X (rechargeable)
LEDLENSER K2
LEDLENSER M14

  
I have owned so many due to loss and/or theft. I use them for work, so they get a lot of mileage. The M7X rechargeable torch eventually died, after a year of use the charging function stopped working.

There really isn't a need to individually compare the Nitecore MH10 to each of these products, the end result is the same:

Apart from the LEDLENSER torches having a zoom function, and batteries available from the supermarket, the Nitecore wins hands down (in my opinion).

The UI is pretty well thought out - being able to quickly check the battery level in volts to one decimal point is pretty great. The ability to change modes via the button pressing/holding is a lot more intuitive than LEDLENSER products.

For example, to get to "strobe" mode, on my M7, I believe I had to half-press a certain amount of times (4?) then long press, to change it into strobe mode.

Whereas on the Nitecore, simply press twice and hold. To change modes, hold again. To turn it off, just press.

The beam is also incredibly bright. I haven't compared it directly to the M14, but I would love to do so.

Having only recently learned what it means to have regulated output, this is now a "must" from me on flashlights, and I'm shocked that LEDLENSER products don't have this feature.


----------



## RMSKFX

Now Here's a beauty SST90 26650 Dragon Body
 If you like that kinda stuff. Made In the USA.
 I do!!


----------



## fuego

Most people will think: “It is just a flashlight, how could I go wrong?” Well, I guess it is always safe to check reviews online first (Things Reports for example)
 It is often with the simplest products that consumers make the most mistakes when making a purchase.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

My trusted Supbeam/Acebeam X40 (3500LM 520Mt 3x18650 3xCree XM-L2 LED) had a great fall last week. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Had to replaced it with this new badass Nitecore TM16GT (3600LM 1003Mt 4x18650 4xCREE XP-L HI V3) .


----------



## White Lotus

m-i-c-k-e-y said:


> My trusted Supbeam/Acebeam X40 (3500LM 520Mt 3x18650 3xCree XM-L2 LED) had a great fall last week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 BEAST.
  
 Cost? Impressions? 
  
 Wow.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

$250
 Very High Quality Workmanship
 Spot + Flood up to 1Km
 Lighter than expected
 No battery carrier and fits well to my XStar Protected 3400Mah 18650 batteries.
 Not so hard to press power and mode button.
  
 See online review: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?417270-Nitecore-TM16GT-quot-Thrower-quot-(4xXP-L-HI-V3-4x18650)-Review


----------



## stevemoore

I've been bitten by the flashlight bug. What is the best under $40 highest lumen small flashlight? I've heard that the lumens aren't always accurate.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

I have this super bright headlight that doubles to small compact flashlight. It's 1000 lumen rated, carry only 1 18650 battery and all heavy aluminum. A bit over your budget at $54. But quality is top notch. 

http://www.nitecorestore.com/Nitecore-HC30-1000-Lumen-LED-Headlamp-p/fl-nite-hc30.htm


----------



## wolfen68

stevemoore said:


> I've been bitten by the flashlight bug. What is the best under $40 highest lumen small flashlight? I've heard that the lumens aren't always accurate.


 
  
  
 http://illuminationgear.com/products/eagtac-d25c-clicky
  
 Pick your flavor..you can't go wrong.  Pay attention to lumens, nowadays for a small pocket light you should hit 350+.  Also look at lux, the higher the number the better for long distance throw if that matters to you.


----------



## MooTaters

wolfen68 said:


> Haven't paid much attention lately as I have been so happy with my D25C and D25C2 minis....but noticed the release of the D25C clicky in XP-G2 Neutral White emitter.  Ordered one up from illumination gear and got it last week.  What a great light.  Good color and a noticeable increase in lumen output/throw.  Not a big fan of the extra length due to the clicky...but having a button is handy for one handed operation in an EDC.
> 
> After seeing the great difference, I turned around and ordered a D25LC2 XP-G2 NW clicky (593 lumen and nearly 10,000 lux!) to replace my D25C2.  My beloved D25C2 will be heading to ebay...


 

 Am I missing something here? It says that the XP-G2 version is cool white, at least on the spec sheet for the D25LC2 clicky.
  
 Actually been looking at getting the D25LC2 clicky myself.  Since both my Maratac AA extreme rev1(fatal ~2ft fall) and AAx2 rev2 died recently, it has taken a while for me to find a replacement with similar operation(click to turn on, half clicks for modes, and orange peal reflectors).  Just can't imagine using 2 different buttons over 1 for turning on/off and going through modes, especially when it requires adjustment of your grip.


----------



## wolfen68

mootaters said:


> Am I missing something here? It says that the XP-G2 version is cool white, at least on the spec sheet for the D25LC2 clicky.


 
  
 Illuminationgear gets custom versions of Eagtac lights all the time.  That was one of them.  
  
 I'm still loving that light, though I've considered replacing it with a D25LC2 tactical or a DX30LC2.  However those possible replacements don't have a reversible clip to use the light as a headlamp on a ball cap like the D25LC2 does.


----------



## MooTaters

Finally got my D25LC2 clicky, it's a custom XP-L Hi neutral white that's sold by Andrew and Amanda.  Still waiting on some 18650 batteries, but grabbed some cr123's to hold me over.  Also realized what seems to make it "custom" is it's already dedomed.  Great light so far, though I wouldn't have minded seeing double taps or holding half press to get to some of the flashing modes(strobe, SOS, etc.).


----------



## wolfen68

That's a great light, mine's an XP-G and I love it.
  
 I just received a XP-L HI Domeless D25c Ti and it's also a great light.  I'm experimenting with 16340 rechargeables which really kick up the output.  I'm curious to see what the runtimes will be with that battery....


----------



## MooTaters

Yeah, I couldn't believe how warm it was too, honestly would say it's warmer than neutral white(not a bad thing of course).  The pocket clip is thicker than I'd have expected too, thicker than my dead Maratac AAx2, and my spiderco centofante III.  The nerling is a bit on the smooth side compared to my Maratac lights, and while tail standing is nice, it would have made things easier to press the button with a thumb cut out in the end.
  
 That all said, still loving the light, especially with such a similar interface compared to my old Maratac lights.


----------



## DarKu

Haha, never knew such a thread existed.
 I'm pretty new to this hobby.
  
 Started with an Olight S1 Baton few months ago, in about 2 months I was already having:
 Olight S1
 Olight S Mini (black copper)
 Olight S1R (turbo S version)
 Nitecore MH20 GT
 Limintop Tool (both tailcaps)
  
 So far I'm in love with CR123A based lights, small yet powerful, but love the throw of the MH20GT in such a small package.
  
 Nowadays thinking about a Manker U21.... (THAT THROW!).


----------



## wolfen68

darku said:


> Haha, never knew such a thread existed.


 
  
 Seems like a good fit for Head-fi....just another thread to discuss how we blow our money...


----------



## pigmode

Picked up a Malkoff MD2 forward clicky (single output) w/M61NL as a nightstand light. Will probably order a Surefire Z41 switch for it.


----------



## turbobb

darku said:


> Nowadays thinking about a Manker U21.... (THAT THROW!).


 
 If you're still interested in the U21, here's my review of that light:

  
 And if you like throw, then check out their latest, the MK35 uber thrower:

  
 Cheers,
 Tim


----------



## 7candlepower

Unless you're doing the mod simply for fun, I'd recommend going on eBay and grabbing a CREE LED flashlight. They have small ones which take either a AA cell, or it will take a higher voltage rechargable for brighter output. See this example:
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/2PC-6000LM-Rechargeable-Tactical-CREE-Q5-LED-Flashlight-2-18650-Battery-Charger-/272553070830?hash=item3f756dd0ee:g:uhwAAOSwA3dYFxQ~
  
 Disclaimer: I just like the format, size and brightness of these, and have bought more than a half-dozen, in white, red and ultraviolet.


----------



## WraithApe

Amazing how powerful these things are for relatively little money these days. I just picked up a Nitecore MT26. Tiny thing - fits in the palm of the hand - but shining it out of the window in turbo mode, it illuminates practically the entire garden of a house a good 100 meters away! It's also got a strobe mode, so I can practice vigilantism on the streets of Peckham at night now...


----------



## Dinnr

Picked up an LED Lenser p7.2 a while ago, stupid bright. Batteries don't seem to last too long though.


----------



## Audio-Omega

Does Surefire still offer excellent warranty ?


----------



## sodasoda (Oct 3, 2018)

The Lumintop odl20c is probably the best budget 100 bucks flashlight.

1. 800meters range
2. 2000lumen
3. Compact
3. Comes with 5k mAh battery

Sits next to thrunite Catvn6 (Improved specs version from renowned skylumens modders) but with more mass around the neck that disperses heats better.


----------



## m-i-c-k-e-y

Yes, I concur. Better than Catapult V6. 

Gave my Nitecore P30 to my brother (he's loving it), and will be getting this.


----------

